# Show Your Steel Frame Bikes Here



## stumpbumper

My first road bike was a LeMond with a steel frame and I still own two of them. I love steel for the classic look and the ride. I also have a Cervelo R3 with carbon frame and while I am quite fond of it as well, I find myself riding the two steelies much more often. I enjoy drooling over any steel bike whether it be inexpensive or one that broke its owner's bank.

Okay, I've shown you mine now you show me yours .    


2002 Limited Edition LeMond Alpe D' Huez 9-speed










2006 LeMond Croix de Fer (first year available in 10-speed)


----------



## jd3

I like steel.


----------



## bikerjulio

OK I'll play


----------



## lopott

New gunnar roadie just waiting for snow to melt weighs 19.2 lbs and is a 62cm. Proud to ride in WI on a frame made in WI.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Here are a few of mine


----------



## philoanna

*Casseroll*

I have this in a single speed version also. Lots of fun.


----------



## Mike T.

My *Masi Team 3V*. It's now my dirt road bike.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*My 2003 Jamis Quest*

Reynolds 631 with SRAM Apex.

It's steel, but she gets mistaken for a titanium frame a lot due to the polished steel finish


----------



## Elfstone

I hope this thread is still alive in about two weeks. I should have my RexCycle done by then and then I can post a pix of it.

Peace


----------



## Scooper

Waterford RS-22 built with Reynolds 953:









1987 Schwinn Paramount "Standard":









2010 Schwinn Sprint SS/FG:









1972 Schwinn Paramount P15-9:


----------



## Len J

several of my steel steeds.

Len


----------



## lopott

*new gunnar*

Retry on the new Gunnar Thanks.


----------



## Len J

Dave Hickey said:


> Here are a few of mine



Dave

Your bikes are just.........right.

Len


----------



## Dave Hickey

Len J said:


> Dave
> 
> Your bikes are just.........right.
> 
> Len



Thanks Len...back at you....I didn't realize you had a LeMond in your stable....


----------



## Len J

Dave Hickey said:


> Thanks Len...back at you....I didn't realize you had a LeMond in your stable....


It's my trainer bike and one my son borrows occasionally. 

Len


----------



## chuckice




----------



## gearguywb

I'll play....

Strong all arounder









Kirk...

















Strong that is gone but not forgotten..


----------



## Paul1PA

*LeMond Poprad*

2008 LeMond Poprad with True Temper Platinum OX. This is my adventure bike and first "frame up" custom build. The MTB cassette and disc brakes work great here in hilly Western PA. Got several thousand miles on her now and I've loved every minute of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dog Trainer

A 1986 Schwinn Paramount and a 1998 Waterford 2200. I also have a 2005 Gunnar Sport but don't have a pic of it.


----------



## terry b

Here are mine.


----------



## cinelliguy

*My 2004 Peter Johnson*

Built for me by Peter Johnson. Amazing bike.


----------



## Richard

I see it's time for some new "portraiture" (I now have the obligatory white garage door) but I'll throw these out anyway.


----------



## gamara

Sorry about the time stamp.


----------



## stelvio1925

*Can I play?*

Mid-70s steel 5-speed


Marinoni SL


De Rosa Professional


Dave Moulton Recherche


Sachs (repaint)


Merckx MXL (repaint)


Merckx Corsa(repaint)


Gunnar Roadie


De Rosa Neo Primato


Cinelli SC mid 80's(repaint/reproduction w/older decals)


----------



## cdhbrad

*I only have one....*

but I love the way it rides and will have it a very long time.


----------



## ttug

*incredible*



Scooper said:


> Waterford RS-22 built with Reynolds 953:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1987 Schwinn Paramount "Standard":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Schwinn Sprint SS/FG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Schwinn Paramount P15-9:


A true oculargasm


----------



## Dereck

My 2006 Bob Jackson, from the NE of England.

853 lugged, CF fork. 

Really need some newer photos! Now has a mix of DA shifters, Ultegra der's, SRAM Force crank, Mavic 10th Anniversary wheels.

Bought because BJ was almost a local frame builder where I grew up. Also had another, back in 1972/73. It was far faster than this one, though my wife suggests that might be due to it being ridden by some skinny kid who regarded crits as fun stuff and sprinting as something to be done in front of anyone who was around 

This one is a superb ride. No need to worry in corners, just think about the bend some, she's gone around it. With a high BB, mostly don't even bother to stop pedaling either. The geometry is much what I rode way back then, though a slight slope to the head tube and a small, yet still degrading, head tube extension take care of encroaching old age. She's pretty easy going over the rough roads of the Chicago area, despite the stiff frame and steeper angles I prefer, but I never have cared to ride long distance, so that characteristic escapes me.

I started on buyin this frame by visiting BJ's store cum frame building workshop in 2005, talked over the few odd quirks I wanted in the geometry, then World Class Cycles in New York, their US agents, handled the rest. No instant gratification - started in mid 05, frame was delivered in February 2006. But its mine, and it fits me like I wanted. The colour scheme is also a one-off, unless someone's seen pictures and copied it. 

If anyone's wondering - the paint job incurred no extra charge beyond the chrome plated chainstays. Those rings on the seat tube are paint too, not decals.

Good stuff in this thread, my thanks to all the contributors

D


----------



## Bob Ross

I've got two right now:

1986 Bridgestone 600









2010 Carl Strong custom w/ S&S couplers










If this thread is still going in another 2 or 3 years, that's when my name comes up in the Richard Sachs queue...


----------



## ttug

*cool bike*



Dereck said:


> My 2006 Bob Jackson, from the NE of England.
> 
> 853 lugged, CF fork.
> 
> Really need some newer photos! Now has a mix of DA shifters, Ultegra der's, SRAM Force crank, Mavic 10th Anniversary wheels.
> 
> Bought because BJ was almost a local frame builder where I grew up. Also had another, back in 1972/73. It was far faster than this one, though my wife suggests that might be due to it being ridden by some skinny kid who regarded crits as fun stuff and sprinting as something to be done in front of anyone who was around
> 
> This one is a superb ride. No need to worry in corners, just think about the bend some, she's gone around it. With a high BB, mostly don't even bother to stop pedaling either. The geometry is much what I rode way back then, though a slight slope to the head tube and a small, yet still degrading, head tube extension take care of encroaching old age. She's pretty easy going over the rough roads of the Chicago area, despite the stiff frame and steeper angles I prefer, but I never have cared to ride long distance, so that characteristic escapes me.
> 
> I started on buyin this frame by visiting BJ's store cum frame building workshop in 2005, talked over the few odd quirks I wanted in the geometry, then World Class Cycles in New York, their US agents, handled the rest. No instant gratification - started in mid 05, frame was delivered in February 2006. But its mine, and it fits me like I wanted. The colour scheme is also a one-off, unless someone's seen pictures and copied it.
> 
> If anyone's wondering - the paint job incurred no extra charge beyond the chrome plated chainstays. Those rings on the seat tube are paint too, not decals.
> 
> Good stuff in this thread, my thanks to all the contributors
> 
> D


Still saving my duucketrs for a full restore on my 73/74 Bob Jackson find.....Cool color!


----------



## BryanSayer

If someone will tell me how to make pictures that fit the requirements of this web site (something like 1280 by 800 pixels) I will post pictures of my Eisentraut. AND Bilenky said they are finished with my Bob Jackson and packing it for shipping now. So I will be able to post pictures of it with S&S couplings and a new orange paint job.

I tried to post pictures of the Eisentraut before, but they are too big. I don't know enough about digital photography yet to know how to fix them. When I just reduced them, they got cut off.


----------



## Mike T.

BryanSayer said:


> If someone will tell me how to make pictures that fit the requirements of this web site (something like 1280 by 800 pixels) I will post pictures of my Eisentraut. AND Bilenky said they are finished with my Bob Jackson and packing it for shipping now. So I will be able to post pictures of it with S&S couplings and a new orange paint job.
> 
> I tried to post pictures of the Eisentraut before, but they are too big. I don't know enough about digital photography yet to know how to fix them. When I just reduced them, they got cut off.


Send your pics to me (e-mail the attachment) after you have PM'd me for an address and I'll re-size in Photoshop and have 'em back to you in minutes.


----------



## rollinrob

*Orbea*

I have three orbeas, an 08 Orca, 07 Aqua and my newest addition the 05 Spirit. Its got the same geometry as the other two bikes and is made of Columbus Spirit steel, the same stuff Pegoretti uses....I have found that the super stiff wheels like MAvic K's go best with this bike. The Steel frame cuts the harshness out of the rims and the stiffness of the rims bring the bike to life.. Just my two cents..


----------



## donttazmebro

Sorry for the fuzzy photo

Voodoo Wazoo


----------



## Goodbarsix

My 2011 Masi Gran Criterium....LOVE IT


----------



## pigpen

A few Ritchey's


----------



## veloduffer

My Sachs 25th Anniversary replica and All City Nature Boy fixed cyclocross (with studded tires). I have been contemplating putting down tube shifters on the Sachs....





















My bike gallery: https://racerx.zenfolio.com/p647572513


----------



## cmg

currently have 2. A Guerciotti built with SLX New and a custom Proletariat built out of True Temper OS. Buy and sell plenty of bikes over the years these seem to be keepers.


----------



## skygodmatt

Excellent thread....now if Len would sell me that Sachs he poasted here it would be even better. My size too.


----------



## evs

*Used to be a 99 Lemond*

Is it still a Lemond if all thats left is the frame? Originally it was a 99 Lemond Buenos Aires in Yellow and the frame is Reynolds 853. I decided to keep her and upgrade her with a new powder coat and some new bits. So far so good. It's so hard to convey the paint job in a picture. She sparkles in the sun but is almost a flat color in the low light.


----------



## Old fart

Here is my 2008 Soma DoubbleCross

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5336883967/" title="2008-03-09_0063a by OldClyde, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5207/5336883967_e8f762f8f3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="644" alt="2008-03-09_0063a" /></a>

and my new 2010 IF Club Racer

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5313007037/" title="IMG_0034 by OldClyde, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5313007037_6b1f795bf3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0034" /></a>


----------



## Kuma601

Drool-drool. Lots of nice ones...lust is developing for a vintage frame. 

Mine:


----------



## bigman

Lovin this thread.


----------



## JChasse

Here are my two favorites...


----------



## tsutaoka




----------



## npla2112

If Ssr


----------



## cparrish

*06 scapin*

not a lot of these around but its been pretty damn good so far


----------



## Dereck

ttug said:


> Still saving my duucketrs for a full restore on my 73/74 Bob Jackson find.....Cool color!


Thank you! The colour scheme was originally red with white panelling - like my first BJ. In the interim, my beloved had this idea of forming a consultancy company - nothing grandiose, her brains and beauty, my coffee making skills - and chose orange and white as the company logo colours.

So I got up with BJ and, as it hadn't got into the paint shop, they were happy to change it. That orange is definitely 'sunglasses essential' and different.

Snag is, if I ever have it resprayed - which is an attraction of a steel frame - it'll really have to go back to England if I want to keep the pattern in different colours. Waterford will do restoration resprays on BJs, says their website, but they charge $60 per masked-off paint line. Will let you work out the cost of that seat tube yourself 

That BJ of yourse - any chance it was red with white panels, mostly Campag Nuovo Record and was once owned by someone who lived near Doncaster in England?

Okay, being silly there  In the meantime, the attached is one of the front rooms in Bob Jackson's retail section - they own an entire building. Downstairs front is their bike shops and a couple of other village stores, back of downstairs and the entire second floor is their building facility. They have their paint shop in there too. Every frame in this room of built bikes and framesets is steel.

Feel free to drool a little

Regards

Dereck


----------



## Dereck

Sorry folks - an attempt to edit / rotate that shot caused them to do strange things in my initial post.
This possibly qualifies as a second post now...
D


----------



## ttug

*color, orange is faster*



Dereck said:


> Thank you! The colour scheme was originally red with white panelling - like my first BJ. In the interim, my beloved had this idea of forming a consultancy company - nothing grandiose, her brains and beauty, my coffee making skills - and chose orange and white as the company logo colours.
> 
> So I got up with BJ and, as it hadn't got into the paint shop, they were happy to change it. That orange is definitely 'sunglasses essential' and different.
> 
> Snag is, if I ever have it resprayed - which is an attraction of a steel frame - it'll really have to go back to England if I want to keep the pattern in different colours. Waterford will do restoration resprays on BJs, says their website, but they charge $60 per masked-off paint line. Will let you work out the cost of that seat tube yourself
> 
> That BJ of yourse - any chance it was red with white panels, mostly Campag Nuovo Record and was once owned by someone who lived near Doncaster in England?
> 
> Okay, being silly there  In the meantime, the attached is one of the front rooms in Bob Jackson's retail section - they own an entire building. Downstairs front is their bike shops and a couple of other village stores, back of downstairs and the entire second floor is their building facility. They have their paint shop in there too. Every frame in this room of built bikes and framesets is steel.
> 
> Feel free to drool a little
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dereck


The current BJ frame is what Raleigh used to call a Mink Blue. I just dont like it and the frame needs a slight rust removal. I love orange as a color because one this thing is restored, I am keeping the components AND everyone knows, orange is faster. Look at Merckx ;-)

Thats right, the only thing I might change would possibly be the BB, and of course the wheels. I am not a fan of sew ups.Otherwise, it will look rather, well, 1973/74 ish, which is waaaay cool by me. 

I am still stunned that the components work this well.


----------



## ttug

*no problem here*



Dereck said:


> Sorry folks - an attempt to edit / rotate that shot caused them to do strange things in my initial post.
> This possibly qualifies as a second post now...
> D


No worries, looks cool to me


----------



## Dereck

ttug said:


> The current BJ frame is what Raleigh used to call a Mink Blue. I just dont like it and the frame needs a slight rust removal. I love orange as a color because one this thing is restored, I am keeping the components AND everyone knows, orange is faster. Look at Merckx ;-)
> 
> Thats right, the only thing I might change would possibly be the BB, and of course the wheels. I am not a fan of sew ups.Otherwise, it will look rather, well, 1973/74 ish, which is waaaay cool by me.
> 
> I am still stunned that the components work this well.


Only raced a blue bike once, and would rather not dwell on that... Eddy's orange was slightly more tasteful than mine. One has to compensate. In the case of Eddy, all have to compensate  I didn't pick out my orange, just asked BJ to find a bright one. Knowing the Yorkshire sense of humour - I'm from that county - they probably laughed about that one all night in the pub.

Yours will undoubtably look well 1970s, though I don't blame you for trading in the tubulars for 700 x 23s. Lacing Mavic OPs onto your period hubs shouldn't be a big issue, and will look fine and work good.

I rode tubs back in the day, as they were all we had for racing. Also, was one of very few in town who could repair a puncture in one - a real PITA in modernspeak for sure. The best for racers, to be sure, but too much fuss for those of us who have to buy our gear or are realistic in outlook 

If you have good compo's from the era, look after them and they'll do for years. We used to live just outside DC and a regular Sunday site on Beach Drive, the old park road into DC from MD, was a guy who collected old road bikes. Saw him often on 70-ish road bikes, but attempts to ask him about them proved futile - got the impression he just wasn't about to talk to folk on 'modern' bikes.

Once muttered about going on an EBay quest to rig this BJ out like my last one. Spousal Unit, who rides a much loved Gunnar Sport, looked at me and mumbled something that sounded like 'and give up your STI shifters?'. I bow my head in shame and admit she's right.

Good luck with your restoration

Dereck


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

a collection of what I've owned/own. 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2886853126/" title="kelly Cyclocross by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3004/2886853126_e8f8362e21_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="kelly Cyclocross" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3513165482/" title="SS LeMond Poprad by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3650/3513165482_c4c693867a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="800" alt="SS LeMond Poprad" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3233346459/" title="Jamis Exile SS 29"er by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3134/3233346459_f59f19a153_b.jpg" width="1024" height="679" alt="Jamis Exile SS 29"er" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3284644227/" title="DSC_0286 by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3508/3284644227_38a871b5aa_b.jpg" width="1024" height="685" alt="DSC_0286" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3409644173/" title="Singular Swift by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/3409644173_cf66911e69_b.jpg" width="685" height="1024" alt="Singular Swift" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4920612776/" title="Singular Kite by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4143/4920612776_018c76dacf_b.jpg" width="685" height="1024" alt="Singular Kite" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3321440936/" title="NSFW. by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3565/3321440936_e68dd17f8f_b.jpg" width="685" height="1024" alt="NSFW." /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4954391288/" title="work-13 by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/4954391288_4373fcd9c2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="685" alt="work-13" /></a>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hNtLkRuu8ubk7HwQlwl8_w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_2pMFn07lnyo/SSBdJgnkYJI/AAAAAAAAFYw/IDaYGcdvFp4/s800/DSC_5270.JPG" height="532" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/113196278568814671893/BikeLikes?feat=embedwebsite">bike likes</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## gamara

tsutaoka said:


>


Me likes. What kind of tubing is that?


----------



## Mapei

*Such a bevy of bounteous beauties!*

Everybody. Outstanding. Stelvio -- Kudos! A classy clutch of cycles.

My own meager collection. 

1) My 1973 Italvega Nuovo Record, repainted and renamed by me and my sister back in '75. Currently on loan to an old buddy.

2) My 1985 Somec Supercorsa. Columbus SL. Yes, almost all of the decals are long since gone, but I still ride it all the time.


----------



## latman

*pair of Merckx frames,Columbus SLX and Brain tubing*

the panasonic colour "criterium" frame is shown with tri "race" wheels (but no pressure in tyres)


----------



## battaglin

wilier triestina


----------



## fflyr

Mapie,

What is the function of the wire in front of the brake in the second picture?


----------



## shinewheel

moved to end of thread


----------



## stelvio1925

fflyr said:


> Mapie,
> 
> What is the function of the wire in front of the brake in the second picture?


It's supposed to clean the tire of debris, for those who don't like to clean their tires by hand while continuing to ride.


----------



## fflyr

Thanks.


----------



## caterham

still my favorites-

cinelli nuovo supercorsa










de rosa professional sl


----------



## shinewheel

one more try....


----------



## shinewheel

*1998 Ibis Spanky*

Fresh off a complete rejuvenation.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

My main road bike, Jamis Ventura:










Newly painted and rebuilt Raleigh Super Course fixie:










New Jamis Aurora touring bike, generic Jamis photo:










Old Mongoose ATB. Soon will receive a compact crank and mtn cassette:


----------



## brucew

Nothin' fancy here. I bought this 1999 Schwinn Peloton about a year ago. It's TIG-welded Reynolds 853 in crit geometry. It rapidly became my favorite mid-week commuter (when I don't have to tote anything to work) because of the way it handles the slice-and-dice of city traffic.

Makes me giddy every time I ride it.

Now that salt season is about over, it's about time to dust it off and air it out.


----------



## SystemShock

GirchyGirchy said:


> My main road bike, Jamis Ventura:



Wow, nice colors and nicely posed. What's keeping the bike from taking a header off the railing?
.


----------



## MONsterD

*Maldea*

A Ranada frame originally built in the 90's with Tange Prestige tubing. Rebuilt this 2011 by Ave Maldea in the Philippines. Groupset is 8 spd Shimano 105 SC.


----------



## stumpbumper

Wow, little did I realize that posting photos of my two LeMonds and asking to see other steel-frame bikes would being such a fantastic response. I have enjoyed drooling over each and every one and appreciate everyone who has participated. Keep them coming guys. 

I have a large office in my home and since all of my bikes reside there they enjoy what could probably be described as ideal storage conditions. If rain is in the forecast before a ride I leave the steel at home and ride carbon fiber but I do occasionlly get caught in a sudden downpour while quite some distance from home on one of my steel-frame bikes.

With that said, I will now ask a question. Do you guys treat the inside of a frame to prevent rusting? I understand that two products called Weigle's Frame Saver and Boeshield are popular for that. I am assuming that in order to properly apply either throughout the interior of a frame, the bike has to be totally disassembled. Correct?


----------



## GirchyGirchy

stumpbumper said:


> With that said, I will now ask a question. Do you guys treat the inside of a frame to prevent rusting? I understand that two products called Weigle's Frame Saver and Boeshield are popular for that. I am assuming that in order to properly apply either throughout the interior of a frame, the bike has to be totally disassembled. Correct?


I use the Weigle's Frame Saver on mine and will typically do it when the bike's completely apart. For one, it's easier to apply, and also much easier to rotate the bare frame around to get everything coated.

If not, I'll usually remove the crank & BB to get the downtube, then the seatpost to get the top tube and seat tube. You could also remove the fork and seatpost. Stays are done through the little holes.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

SystemShock said:


> Wow, nice colors and nicely posed. What's keeping the bike from taking a header off the railing?


Grassy ass! The rear tire's leaning against the column and the bike's darn near upright.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> a collection of what I've owned/own.


1) Do you still own the Jamis?

2) If yes, would you like to sell it to me?


----------



## SystemShock

GirchyGirchy said:


> Grassy ass! The rear tire's leaning against the column and the bike's darn near upright.


I know. I'd just be afraid that the front wheel would turn and the thing'd take a header. 

Me no likey scratches on nice frame.  
.


----------



## SystemShock

MONsterD said:


> A Ranada frame originally built in the 90's with Tange Prestige tubing. Rebuilt this 2011 by Ave Maldea in the Philippines. Groupset is 8 spd Shimano 105 SC.


Can you tell us more about your interactions with Maldea? And the logistics involved (or did you travel to the Phillipines)? 

His prices are simply amazing/almost-too-good-to-be-true, yet I haven't heard bad word one about the guy.
.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

GirchyGirchy said:


> 1) Do you still own the Jamis?
> 
> 2) If yes, would you like to sell it to me?


a] nope. 
x] of course I would have! If you can find one, get it. It was a great riding bike. Light, responsive, smooth. Good stuff indeed.


----------



## stumpbumper

GirchyGirchy said:


> I use the Weigle's Frame Saver on mine and will typically do it when the bike's completely apart. For one, it's easier to apply, and also much easier to rotate the bare frame around to get everything coated.
> 
> If not, I'll usually remove the crank & BB to get the downtube, then the seatpost to get the top tube and seat tube. You could also remove the fork and seatpost. Stays are done through the little holes.


Considering that my bikes probably get rained on no more than a time or two each year, along with the favorable storage conditions, how often should I apply the Frame Saver?

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## GirchyGirchy

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> a] nope.
> x] of course I would have! If you can find one, get it. It was a great riding bike. Light, responsive, smooth. Good stuff indeed.


I'm looking into 29ers right now. They do offer a 29 SS frameset but by the time I buy components I'd be out more than I'd like to be. Thinking about an Exile though.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

stumpbumper said:


> Considering that my bikes probably get rained on no more than a time or two each year, along with the favorable storage conditions, how often should I apply the Frame Saver?
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


Beats me - I don't ride a lot in the rain either, usually I'll go maybe five years between applications.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

If your bike rarely sees rain or moisture, once or twice should be enough. Especailly if you take care the frame well, and your sweat isn't caustic. 

In regards to the Jamis Girch, find one of the 631 bikes like mine was. Far and away better than what they're currently offereing. Lighter tubing, snappier ride.


----------



## MONsterD

SystemShock said:


> Can you tell us more about your interactions with Maldea? And the logistics involved (or did you travel to the Phillipines)?
> 
> His prices are simply amazing/almost-too-good-to-be-true, yet I haven't heard bad word one about the guy.
> .



i'm from Manila, and made it a point to meet the man during my last visit home. he is very unassuming, humble and down to earth. i suggested that with the quality of his work he can easily charge a lot more. he was quick to point out though that his main market is still the simple townsfolk of Cainta, Rizal where he resides, and that as long as business keeps pouring in he's happy. 

he prefers that you bring your own tubes,as he has a very limited inventory. some customers may also opt to bring him a frame to have it resized (like i did). it took him 2 weeks to work on my frame. i noticed that he prefers to take his time when building a frame. i told him i wouldn't have it any other way.

i have yet to ride the new frame but i'm sure it'll live up to my expectations.


----------



## orbeamike

cinelliguy said:


> Built for me by Peter Johnson. Amazing bike.


Hi Love the Peter Johnson.....by the way, which handlebar do you have on the Peter Johnson? Any close up pictures?

Mike


----------



## PRB

I'll play....

Ciöcc SL
<o></o>








<o></o>
Cramerotti Oria 
<o></o>








<o></o>
Bianchi Cross Project<st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1> USA</st1></st1:country-region>









<o></o>
And my latest which arrived today…
<o></o>








<o></o>


----------



## Bertrand

*Marinoni Piuma*

Here's my beloved Piuma in her winter battle fatigues.


----------



## shinewheel

Dean steel lunchtime runabout


----------



## SystemShock

MONsterD said:


> i'm from Manila, and made it a point to meet the man during my last visit home. he is very unassuming, humble and down to earth. i suggested that with the quality of his work he can easily charge a lot more. he was quick to point out though that his main market is still the simple townsfolk of Cainta, Rizal where he resides, and that as long as business keeps pouring in he's happy.
> 
> he prefers that you bring your own tubes,as he has a very limited inventory. some customers may also opt to bring him a frame to have it resized (like i did). it took him 2 weeks to work on my frame. i noticed that he prefers to take his time when building a frame. i told him i wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> i have yet to ride the new frame but i'm sure it'll live up to my expectations.



Thanks MonsterD.  
.


----------



## SystemShock

PRB said:


> I'll play....
> 
> Bianchi Cross Project<st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1> USA</st1></st1:country-region>



Nice bike, but I remember hearing awhile back that some Salsa quill stems got recalled due to safety issues. Might wanna check it out. 
.


----------



## boneman

*Boo Hoo- Can't Play*

On a road trip in Sydney...bummer. Great thread though...



stumpbumper said:


> My first road bike was a LeMond with a steel frame and I still own two of them. I love steel for the classic look and the ride. I also have a Cervelo R3 with carbon frame and while I am quite fond of it as well, I find myself riding the two steelies much more often. I enjoy drooling over any steel bike whether it be inexpensive or one that broke its owner's bank.
> 
> Okay, I've shown you mine now you show me yours .
> 
> 
> 2002 LeMond Alpe D' Huez 9-speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 LeMond Croix de Fer (first year available in 10-speed)


----------



## boneman

*Nice!*

Now that's different and I'm liking it. Disk brakes and fat tires, nicely done.


----------



## boneman

*Stelvio- Nice quiver*

Cinelli- Want! Great Work


----------



## LandShark'n




----------



## terbennett

Okay, I'm jealous. You guys make me wanna commit mutiny from my aluminum and carbon bikes. Those are gorgeous machines.


----------



## PRB

SystemShock said:


> Nice bike, but I remember hearing awhile back that some Salsa quill stems got recalled due to safety issues. Might wanna check it out.
> .


Thanks and thanks for the heads up. I did a search and it appears that they were they SUL stems (quill and threadless) so I'm good to go.


----------



## stumpbumper

terbennett said:


> Okay, I'm jealous. You guys make me wanna commit mutiny from my aluminum and carbon bikes. Those are gorgeous machines.


Nothing wrong with carbon fiber. I have a Cervelo R3 and enjoy riding it as well. Just doesn't have the classic look many of us love. You should shop around for a steelie and give it a try. Chances are you too will love the ride as well as the look. :thumbsup:


----------



## BryanSayer

*Early 80's Eisentraut*

Early 80's Eisentraut. Repainted by Eisentraut in 2009, black with red splatters.

BTW, it will be for sale, if anyone is interested. Too long for me, but still a nice ride.


----------



## atpjunkie

*awesome Bird*



shinewheel said:


> Fresh off a complete rejuvenation.


I have one I'm restoring now, when it is done I'll take pix of the quiver
3 Ibis Hakkalugis
1 Merckx MXL
1 Starck Track Bike


----------



## atpjunkie

*yes your Salsa quill s vintage*



PRB said:


> Thanks and thanks for the heads up. I did a search and it appears that they were they SUL stems (quill and threadless) so I'm good to go.


made in Petaluma, no issues with those (have some myself)


----------



## David Loving

White bike is a Gios Megalite frame powdercoated and built as a fixed gear. In back is a Gios Compact Pro, alloy 10 speed chorus (centaur shifters).


----------



## terbennett

Dave Hickey said:


> Here are a few of mine


You know you've reached the motherlode when you own more than one 3 Rensho.


----------



## tsutaoka

gamara said:


> Me likes. What kind of tubing is that?


thanks! it's a fillet brazed...true temper s3 tubset


----------



## Dereck

terbennett said:


> Okay, I'm jealous. You guys make me wanna commit mutiny from my aluminum and carbon bikes. Those are gorgeous machines.


Never tried ally, but I used to work with it, which explains why I never tried it...

As to carbon, my first Madone 6 point something cracked up the headtube after less than 1000 miles and its replacement had this fascinating wobble when sprinting.

At which, I pointed out to myself that I was old enough to be sensible. Now I have two steel road bikes and a steel shopping bike. That's quite a lot - there's a saying from back when I did this cycling thing fairly seriously - ' beware the rider with just one bike. He probably knows what to do with it'.

That Landshark above is, like all 'sharks, seriously tasteful and gorgeous. 

One undermentioned point in favour of steel is how many great builders there are around who can make you the start point for a bike that's yours, from geo and paint on up. Every single part on my BJ is my choice, not some marketing department's, backed up by advertising and a friendly local (insert brand here) bike boutique.

D


----------



## ridingred

*Here's my 2010 K. Bedford Custom.*

Sorry, don't know how to reduce the size of the picture. Don't have photo software.


----------



## stumpbumper

Does anyone know how to contact the moderator and request that this be made a "sticky" thread? I'd like to see it done, not because I started, it but because there are so many great bikes here already (and more still coming) I hate to see all those nice photos eventually slide away. If the moderator argues against it because those who have bikes made of other materials will likely want their own sticky threads, then so be it. There would not be all that many because frames are commonly made of only a few materials. If it came down to it, there would be "Show Your" threads for steel, titanium, carbon fiber and the exotics such as bamboo and wood. Carbon fiber might prove to be more interesting than we think since the first ones were built (I believe) back in the 1970s.

But back to my original question---does anyone know how to go about making this a sticky thread?


----------



## stumpbumper

Pardon me if this gets posted twice but when I clicked on the "Submit Reply" button before, nothing happened so here goes again. This time I will keep my question short and to the point---does anyone know how to contact the moderator and request that this be made a "sticky" thread?

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T.

Here, use this one. Copy and edit into your OP and then this thread will fit better. I'll delete this when you're done.


----------



## raymonda

Here is my restored 1988 Schwinn Prologue with Sante'.


----------



## Scooper

raymonda said:


> Here is my restored 1988 Schwinn Prologue with Sante'.


That Prologue is gorgeous!


----------



## frpax

Here's mine:

1973 Triumph









1985 Raleigh Racing USA Team Professional:









198? Concorde Gavina









1987 Basso Gap









1987 Specialized Sirrus (sold)









1990 Trek 790 Multi-Track









And while not a complete steel frame (3 main tubes are aluminum, but head tube, fork, and stays are steel, a:
1990 Miyata 721A









2002 LeMond Buenos Aires










While none of them are super fancy, like Colnago's or Bottechia's or Masi's, they are more what I'd call "working man's" steel bikes!


----------



## raymonda

I had a similar Basso back in 1989-1991. I've been looking for that frame in my size at a reasonable price. IMO, Basso are right there with the best steel racing bikes made!:thumbsup:


----------



## raymonda

Scooper said:


> That Prologue is gorgeous!


Stan, I bought this frame on ebay a two years back after talking to you about it. It was in excellent condition when I bought it but being a bit OCD I had to have it resprayed due to some scrapes on the paint. The respray cost me twice what the frame cost but in the end it was worth it. It has some real nice lugs. I really like the seat tube lug, bottom bracket shell and fork crown. The head tube lugs are a bit beefy but they are finished off nicely. The Tange Prestige tube set rides really nice and reminds me of the 1988 or 87 Panasonic DX 5000 I had. Since they were made in the same factory I'm not surprized. I kept it period correct with everything being NOS.


----------



## r32vw04

*eddy merckx for sale*

Hello I have a white with red accents Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra SLX 54.5cm top tube made in europe and is from the early 80's. It does have a couple scratches here and there, I will post pics of this Monday. I'm looking to sell this so shoot me an offer and I'll get back to all questions asap, thx.

-Brian


----------



## LarryBerg

My Miele Lupa

62cm frameset made in Canada with Colombus Cromor tubing

Full Shimano 105 gruppo, down to the headset.

2010 Fulcrum Racing 7 red wheelset

Speedplay X Titanium pedals

This bike is my baby, and I use it for everything : year-round commuting (Montreal winters included), training, touring, ... you name it! 

I'm relatively new to road cycling so I haven't raced yet, but that will probably be with my CAAD10 I just ordered today! 

Here shown after abour 400km of a 8 day, 865 km trip around Gaspésie (you can see the Rocher Percé rock in the background) with a 75lb trailer hitched behind. The wheels have stayed perfectly true for the last 2 years even with all that abuse!


----------



## roshgosh

*Motobecane Le Champion*

and something french


----------



## Kuma601

frpax said:


> 1985 Raleigh Racing USA Team Professional:


Nice ones. What groupset is on the Raleigh?


----------



## ridingred

*Here's my 2010 K. Bedford*


----------



## atpjunkie

*the quiver*

sorry, really bright and I had a smudge on the sensor or lens
Joe Starck Track Bike, Joe Bell Chameleon Paint, DA Cranks, Sugino Post, Miche/Saavedra Tubulars, 3T Bars and stem
2005 Merckx MXL, Motorola Livery, Full DA 9, King Headset, Mavic Classics Pros
1997 Ibis Hakkalugi Columbus Moron Tubing set up as Commuter- Gang Green 8 Speed 600 Salsa Stem 
1998 Ibis Hakkaugi Tange Prestige Moron Tubing Crosser Belgie Scheme 2. 8 speed (DA 9 shifters) Spooky Brakes, Race Face Cranks, Syncros Post, Salsa Bar and Top Mounts, Bruce Gordon Chicken Neck stem, King Headset Various Tubular Wheelsets
1999 Ibis Hakkalugi Dedaccai Moron Tubing, Belgie Scheme 1, Crosser, 8 speed, White Ind Cranks (limited edition signed and numbered by Doug himself) Spooky / Paul Cantis, Kore Post, Stella Azzura Stem and Bars, Zornyc Fork, King Headset, various tubular wheels

Time Pedals on all but the track bike which runs Speedplay Track Pedals


----------



## Scott in MD

All 1998 ... right down to the bottle cages ... and even the bottles:


----------



## David Kirk

I own a few - 

Dave


----------



## cinelliguy

The Kirks...dang sweet.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Dave you're tall*



David Kirk said:


> I own a few -
> 
> Dave


what are those 63s???


----------



## frpax

Kuma601 said:


> Nice ones. What groupset is on the Raleigh?


Sorry for the late reply! Been super busy with... life!

No specific gruppo. Very much a mish-mash of parts that are (sort of) period correct.
Suntour Superbe Pro rear derailleur, shifters & hubs
Mavic MA2 rims
Shimano 600 front derailleur & headset
Suntour Sprint crankset
Shimano cartridge BB
MKS Sylvan pedals (since have been changed out to LOOK pedals--red ones!)
ITM stem & bar
Dia Compe Royal Gran Compe brakeset
Vetta saddle
SR seatpost


----------



## David Kirk

atpjunkie said:


> what are those 63s???


I am taller than I need to be 

The blue bike is a 59 x 60 with a 4.5° slope and the cross bike is a 61 x 60 with a .5° slope. They both fit nearly the same and could be compared to a 62 x 60 with a level top tube.

Dave


----------



## David Kirk

cinelliguy said:


> The Kirks...dang sweet.



Thanks for the comment.

dave


----------



## atpjunkie

*really lovely*



David Kirk said:


> I am taller than I need to be
> 
> The blue bike is a 59 x 60 with a 4.5° slope and the cross bike is a 61 x 60 with a .5° slope. They both fit nearly the same and could be compared to a 62 x 60 with a level top tube.
> 
> Dave


I ride 61s and those just looked a tad bigger than I am
lovely machines, is the crosser matte finish?

love the orange accents on the terraplane, surprised you went monochromatic

the tiffany (powder blue and brown) crosser you did for NAHMBS is still one of my fave all times


----------



## SystemShock

I heart this thread. :thumbsup:

Well, except for the bastiches who've got like a half-dozen to a dozen gorgeous steel bikes. 

That's way too many to store comfortably, and they should alleviate that problem by giving me some. 
.


----------



## raymonda

Scott in MD said:


> All 1998 ... right down to the bottle cages ... and even the bottles:


deleted


----------



## raymonda

Scott in MD said:


> All 1998 ... right down to the bottle cages ... and even the bottles:[/QUO


----------



## Dereck

Scott in MD said:


> All 1998 ... right down to the bottle cages ... and even the bottles:


Scott - did you ever ride around DC? I have a feeling we may have crossed paths at some time. I rode with the PPTC for 7 years or so up to leaving the area in late 2009

A Bianchi like yours is hard to miss or pass up on a little drooling over 

D


----------



## acckids

ridingred said:


>


Nice K Bedford. I saw his framesets at Indy NAHBS and they were impressive.


----------



## scuollo

*1988 Centurion Prestige*

It's my first real road bike and it rides great... all original except seat and wheels. Ultegra 600 "aero" in grey finish. I will refurbish it next winter.


----------



## bobski

My Kelly Bonestock, which I use primarily for races.


----------



## turbogrover

My '98 Ritchey Road Logic, with Chorus 10spd.


----------



## blantonator




----------



## bigman

*Peg*

GGM with new bits.


----------



## tsutaoka

my new cx ride :thumbsup: 

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/fQyiwhlqXDwP4lqIiW8cUbCb1AiGrqEnZcNiPoGDHJY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_C2dW12ULcCw/TZIOg5aXKhI/AAAAAAAAAFE/dPuIvcchZRE/s400/CIMG1838.jpg" height="300" width="400" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/greg.tsutaoka/CxBike?authkey=Gv1sRgCLnh2JPgg7KYRQ&feat=embedwebsite">cx bike</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BchTE05W4UHhnFQynsQnTLCb1AiGrqEnZcNiPoGDHJY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_C2dW12ULcCw/TZIOZqU9g3I/AAAAAAAAAE8/R4TGg2_1oMw/s400/CIMG1832.jpg" height="300" width="400" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/greg.tsutaoka/CxBike?authkey=Gv1sRgCLnh2JPgg7KYRQ&feat=embedwebsite">cx bike</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pLkeRJ-bdj8EPYO8q-Zls7Cb1AiGrqEnZcNiPoGDHJY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_C2dW12ULcCw/TZIOJomMZCI/AAAAAAAAAEs/HGOxWO70BYw/s400/CIMG1821.jpg" height="218" width="400" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/greg.tsutaoka/CxBike?authkey=Gv1sRgCLnh2JPgg7KYRQ&feat=embedwebsite">cx bike</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## philoanna

Blantonator,
Your Serotta gave me a broner.


----------



## Touch0Gray

I like my Carbon Trek.......I love my steel Bianchi


----------



## bigrider

There are some absolutely gorgeous bikes in this thread.

One observation. I feel like the Lemond steel bikes are some of the best production steel frames made for the money. I have a Zurich and I love mine.

Of course I love my Wanta, Soma ES, Picchio, and Guerciotti too.


----------



## Amo Celeste

Great looking bikes in here! Especially the Ritcheys and LeMonds a few pages back. Not enough Celeste yet though, so I will add one of my Reparto Corse born sweeties. Her name's Isabella.


----------



## jr59

David Kirk said:


> I own a few -
> 
> Dave



haha I bet you do! Any other builders that you ride?


----------



## profkrispy

Passed down from my dad.









Taken in trade for some surfboard work. 









Purchased with the following frame from a shop in South Africa a few years back.









My current steel ride.









Waiting in the wings.


----------



## bigman

Choice rides, your Dad is generous.


----------



## rmsmith

Commuter: Co-Motion Americano in my Office


----------



## matchmaker

Some pics of my "Diamant" bike. I have recently put on new handlebars and stem.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5605073996/" title="DSC00751 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5107/5605073996_977f3faec4_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="DSC00751"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5604488961/" title="DSC00741 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5604488961_f0db65e6e9_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="DSC00741"></a><a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5604489133/" title="DSC00742 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/5604489133_fd5bf45418_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="DSC00742"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5605073070/" title="DSC00755 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5184/5605073070_9b45d0f153_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="DSC00755"></a>


----------



## atpjunkie

*Vlaanderen Yellow MX Leader*



profkrispy said:


> Passed down from my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken in trade for some surfboard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased with the following frame from a shop in South Africa a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current steel ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting in the wings.


awesome. Nice stable. How do you like the ride of the De Rosa compared to the 2 MXLs???

what size are these anyhow? the De Rosa looks 60ish while the Merckx's look smaller


----------



## Metax

*Cramerotti Accai, Metax Stainless Steel*

Campy Chorus, Record hubs


----------



## Trouble

I WISH it had a steel fork...

View attachment 228645


----------



## Metax

That looks like a Steelman. Why not get a matched steel fork from him?


----------



## Metax

Trouble said:


> I WISH it had a steel fork...
> 
> View attachment 228645


Get a matching fork from Steelman.


----------



## PlatyPius

Here are most of mine, and my assistant's bike...










A 1970s Arctic (Stella) that I've turned into a 650B city bike, and my Pake 2 speed kickback behind it.











Matt's 1973 Raleigh











My new Cyfac Vintage Rando.


----------



## Trouble

Metax said:


> Get a matching fork from Steelman.


They're $550, another $2400 and I could get the whole bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Dereck

Just to show that some of us never catch on...

The shot of me side-on was taken in 1966, finishing a 10 mile time trial outside my home town in England. The bike is a Harry Quinn, built in Liverpool and possibly even dating to the very late 1950s. Gear is a mix - I bought the bike from one of the 'second-hand shops' that dotted our home town then. Crank is, I recall, a Stronglight. Derailleurs are Campag Grand Sport with, for reasons that must have made sense then, DT shifter on the rear and a handlebar end control on the front. Heck, I was 16, it was 'fashionable'! The wheels are British made 'Airlight' large flange hubs - steel barrels, alloy flanges - with rims from some company called 'Mavic'. The brakes would have been cheap! Why pay for things that don't make you go fast.

Note the spare 'tub' strapped under the saddle - even at that age, I figured out how to race on them.

The other photo doesn't show the bike very well - it was my second race ever, a 25 mile TT in 1964. However, the bike frame was made by 'Witcomb'. True steel frame enthusiasts may recall that some guy name of Sachs learned his trade there... A little later, I suspect, but all the same, I'd like to go back, visit my younger self and bang his head on a wall until he promised not to paint it blue with household gloss paint and then give it away a few years after this shot was taken.

Here, it was on a Williams C34 steel three bolt chainset with cotter-pin fixing, 27 x 1-1/4 wheels and fixed gear.

It was really bright red too. This may have some bearing on that most of my bikes tend to demand sunglasses if stood too near 

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Dereck


----------



## raymonda

Thanks for sharing this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 41ants

Steel fixed and steel 1x9


----------



## poppy

BryanSayer said:


> Early 80's Eisentraut. Repainted by Eisentraut in 2009, black with red splatters.
> 
> BTW, it will be for sale, if anyone is interested. Too long for me, but still a nice ride.



Beautiful bike.
Don't sell it, just move the seat a little forward ...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbill

Metax said:


> Campy Chorus, Record hubs


I tried to get a metax Cramarotti in 2002. The website showed a 60cm in stock on clearance for around $500 plus $150 for a generic carbon fork. On the phone getting ready to read off my credit card number when the guy who was checking the warehouse came in and said it was gone. I was going to use it for a commuter.


----------



## msl819

here is my main road ride. refinished serotta. she looks a bit different today than this pic, but the idea is still the same.


----------



## nottawayblue

Started years ago on an old Motobecane and sadly hadn't ridden steel since. Just picked this one up from a friend and am wicked excited to be back on steel.


----------



## JaeP

*Any excuse . . .*

. . . to post pictures of my favorite bikes in my collection

Schwinn Paramount and Colnago Export.


----------



## troutmd

*Now For Sale*

on eBay
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230613401633&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/?action=view&current=amatore1-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/amatore1-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

So I can keep this one:

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/S-works/?action=view&current=2ciocc.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/S-works/2ciocc.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## matchmaker

nottawayblue said:


> Started years ago on an old Motobecane and sadly hadn't ridden steel since. Just picked this one up from a friend and am wicked excited to be back on steel.


That's not just any steel you have there but a DeRosa! That should be an enjoyable ride.


----------



## matchmaker

JaeP said:


> . . . to post pictures of my favorite bikes in my collection
> 
> Schwinn Paramount and Colnago Export.


Nice collection! Two very pretty bikes!


----------



## matchmaker

*Colnago Mexico*

Here is my Colnago Mexico, painted in the Saronni color scheme. Mind you, this picture was taken with flash so the red seems redder than it is in person.

After having a look at Ray Dobbins' Splash Gallery of Horror (https://raydobbins.com/splash/splash.htm), I am starting to doubt about the bar tape on it. Until now I have always thought it looked okay, but maybe my judgment was blinded by exposure to this dangerous substance according to Dobbins.

So I will submit this issue to popular vote, here. Does it look okay, or does it have to go? And if it has to go, it should be replaced by what?

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5659504521/" title="DSC00758 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5186/5659504521_ef0312fdb8_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="DSC00758"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5659515681/" title="DSC00771 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5226/5659515681_d3e2f1243a_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="DSC00771"></a>


----------



## PRB

Here's the built up frame from my earlier post.

<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CScott%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## Andy STi

JaeP said:


> . . . to post pictures of my favorite bikes in my collection
> 
> Schwinn Paramount and Colnago Export.


Love the Wheaties team color!


----------



## Sablotny

*For those*

who say that aluminum makes a "stiff riding" frame, here's the stiffest metal frame I've ever ridden - a Pinarello Treviso CX I rebuilt. Its made of Columbus Aelle tubing, which I later learned is Italian for "Schedule 80." Love the Dayglo paint


----------



## 41ants

My new project that I am building up.


----------



## q_and_a

Waterford R-33.


----------



## DBtheCyclist

*My Albert Eisentraut, 1997 vintage*

Since purchased and originally built with Ultegra, has been upgraded with Dura-Ace 9 speed, and Dura-Ace 10 speed group crankset. Wheel upgrade as well, originally had a different set of Mavic wheels, than the Ksyriums it has now.

Doug


----------



## ttug

*whoah*



DBtheCyclist said:


> Since purchased and originally built with Ultegra, has been upgraded with Dura-Ace 9 speed, and Dura-Ace 10 speed group crankset. Wheel upgrade as well, originally had a different set of Mavic wheels, than the Ksyriums it has now.
> 
> Doug


Beautiful


----------



## DBtheCyclist

*Thanks for the kudos !*



ttug said:


> Beautiful


Now, why the site put my post up here, I don't know ????? I used the "Post Reply" button at the extreme top, not the button on any of the posts, and it stuck my post here, rather than at the end. This seems to happen to me from time to time (most all my posts do get slotted at the end, but not this one). Anyone have this figured out ?

Doug


----------



## rward325

The latest addition to the family!


----------



## Paradox_Q

All of these steel bikes, just beautiful, I will try to get a picture of mine up tomorrow.


----------



## kneejerk

Here is my brand new Raleigh GP, a work in progress I guess. Love the stable geometry at the moment other than that it's a lot heavier than my Caad9. Carbon fork needs to come soon. Not sure why I'm playing with this in the age of carbon fiber bikes, maybe because I am getting old and slow.


----------



## mav6162005

https://https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/mav616/P3230195.jpg


----------



## mav6162005




----------



## 41ants




----------



## Gcrosshairs

kneejerk said:


> Here is my brand new Raleigh GP, a work in progress I guess. Love the stable geometry at the moment other than that it's a lot heavier than my Caad9. Carbon fork needs to come soon. Not sure why I'm playing with this in the age of carbon fiber bikes, maybe because I am getting old and slow.



I like the GP. Not sure why you would swap out the steel fork for a carbon one. There are better ways to save weight if that is your objective.


----------



## PlatyPius

Gcrosshairs said:


> I like the GP. Not sure why you would swap out the steel fork for a carbon one. There are better ways to save weight if that is your objective.


I agree. A carbon fork on a lugged steel bike just ain't right.
I have a lugged steel fork on my steel Cyfac, and I wouldn't change it for anything. It's nice not worrying about the front fork breaking off.


----------



## SSRider

*gunnar roadie*

here's my ride
getting new wheels and pedals soon


----------



## a_avery007

really diggin' that Silver Roadie....
you have balanced the black and silver very well...

what size frame is that and how tall are you?


----------



## SSRider

thanks man! it's a 54cm and i'm 5'8"


----------



## Old_Drum

Oh man. Just ordered my own Roadie and am anxiously awaiting delivery. Your photo makes the wait even more difficult!


----------



## tfinator

My first bike. 1985 Schwinn Prelude - Repainted and modernized (over the course of 3 years, bit by bit by bit). 
As it turns out the frame is too big, but maybe some day I'll have a son who's taller!

When I figure out how to post pictures, I'll make it happen, I swear. :blush2:


----------



## rward325

tfinator said:


> My first bike. 1985 Schwinn Prelude - Repainted and modernized (over the course of 3 years, bit by bit by bit).
> As it turns out the frame is too big, but maybe some day I'll have a son who's taller!
> 
> When I figure out how to post pictures, I'll make it happen, I swear. :blush2:


Pictures please....


----------



## Dog Trainer

My most recent addition to the stable.


----------



## matchmaker

Dog Trainer said:


> My most recent addition to the stable.


Molto bello!


----------



## laffeaux

My Carl Strong at the top of last night's climb:

<img src="https://www.eandsweb.com/bikes/pics/strong/20110519200738.jpg" height="1024" width="768">


----------



## kaliayev

84 Trek 660 I just finished building frame up.


----------



## SantaCruz

Here's some of my vintage steel rides.
84 Centurion ProTour
84 Peugeot PH10L
85-ish Bianchi Limited
85 Trek 600


----------



## SantaCruz

*and 1 more*

Here's my newest steel.
2004 Tallerico


Dog Trainer - That Medici is very sweet - is it a restoration?


----------



## SantaCruz

*and 2 project bikes*

73 Raleigh Super Course
81 Austro Daimler Olympian


----------



## rward325

Updated pictures of the Pegoretti with Super record 11 and the new bar and stem combo


----------



## Waves77

That SR rear derailleur is insanely beautiful (and very fitting on the Pego). Can't believe you shelled out the $$$ for the bottle cages though


----------



## rward325

Waves77 said:


> That SR rear derailleur is insanely beautiful (and very fitting on the Pego). Can't believe you shelled out the $$$ for the bottle cages though


I am the second owner of the bike. Through a series of events this bike entered my life at a price I could not say no to. The bike was a complete Record 10 group including Ergobrain, pedals and bottle holders.


----------



## matchmaker

rward325 said:


> Updated pictures of the Pegoretti with Super record 11 and the new bar and stem combo


What a beautiful bike! 

May I ask what kind of handlebar tape you are using? I just love the black with the red underneath. I have a red Colnago and this would look classic, and cool at the same time on it.


----------



## a_avery007

i will take 2 thank you very much!

great looking ride that Pego!!!!


----------



## rward325

matchmaker said:


> What a beautiful bike!
> 
> May I ask what kind of handlebar tape you are using? I just love the black with the red underneath. I have a red Colnago and this would look classic, and cool at the same time on it.



It is actually an inexpensive tape that my LBS just got in. PM me to remind me and I will get the name of it for you on Monday! The rep was in their last week and I saw it, I was sold on it immediately.


----------



## Waves77

rward325 said:


> It is actually an inexpensive tape that my LBS just got in. PM me to remind me and I will get the name of it for you on Monday! The rep was in their last week and I saw it, I was sold on it immediately.


Please do, that's definitely some cool looking tape!


----------



## Jcraw08

*2002 Maillot Jaune*

I tried selling this a few times but just can't let it go for the low ball $800 offers I was getting. I think it's worth about $1200. Full DA except the compact Ritchey Crank. I've only seen 2 other bikes with this color scheme in 10 years. I don't ride it very often since I purchased another bike.


----------



## Mike Overly

Jcraw08 said:


> I tried selling this a few times but just can't let it go for the low ball $800 offers I was getting. I think it's worth about $1200. Full DA except the compact Ritchey Crank. I've only seen 2 other bikes with this color scheme in 10 years. I don't ride it very often since I purchased another bike.


Putting it on Ebay would be a pretty good indicator of real market worth. I'd ditch that Ritchey crank for matching DA if you're serious about getting $1200.


----------



## Dog Trainer

SantaCruz;
Dog Trainer - That Medici is very sweet - is it a restoration?[/QUOTE said:


> Not really. I purchased the frame and with most of the components on ebay. It orginally had Sti brifters. I replaced them with the down tube shifters and new cables. The stem, handlebars and saddle came from parts I had waiting for the right bike to put them on. It's a sweet ride.


----------



## mness

It's certainly sweet (but hey, what's with the 105 front brake?). I had a 2003 Zurich (same frame as yours) til a collision with a car a few months ago.

But unfortunately, that seems to be about the going rate for that bike.
$710 final sale for this one looking in great condition: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lemond-Maillot-Jaune-Reynolds-853-Shimano-Dura-Ace-53cm-/160581262343?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item2563639c07#ht_7406wt_1139
Unsold when seller set minimum $1000 bid: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lemond-Maillot-Jaune-Road-Bike-Made-USA-59cm-/260781846921?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3cb7cf3189#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## sminda

My Nagasawa with shimano 600 Ultegra


----------



## rward325

Very nice


----------



## Jcraw08

mness, Thanks for the links! I think you are right about the $800 range. Oh well, you can never have too many bikes. In the one link from ebay (unsold) I followed his links to more pics on picasso. His bike is in rough shape compared to the sold one and mine which doesn't give me confidence it's worth more than $800 on the market. the more I read these forums it seems like a lot of people go back to steel and/or enjoy having a couple of options to ride. 



mness said:


> It's certainly sweet (but hey, what's with the 105 front brake?). I had a 2003 Zurich (same frame as yours) til a collision with a car a few months ago.


----------



## matchmaker

*Colnago Mexico revamped*

Here are some vanity shots from my Colnago Mexico. There are some pics elswhere in the thread, but I just put on new handlebar tape and repainted the pantos with a gold stencil. Here is the result:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5765907888/" title="DSC00787 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3591/5765907888_8107ff55e5_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="DSC00787"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5765920184/" title="DSC00779 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5030/5765920184_f9920ea111_z.jpg" width="360" height="640" alt="DSC00779"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5765943360/" title="DSC00784 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5261/5765943360_f4a6026594_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="DSC00784"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5765382975/" title="DSC00781 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3284/5765382975_17da8fc0b2_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="DSC00781"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5765406953/" title="DSC00780 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2159/5765406953_fc7de69e9a_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="DSC00780"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5765970984/" title="DSC00790 por Flandrien, en Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3485/5765970984_8e3d8083f4_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="DSC00790"></a>


----------



## Unica

*Some of mine...*

1 - Tommasini Super Prestige
2 - Lemond Buenos Aires (I know - not 100% steel!)
3 - Lemond Alpe d'Huez (winter bike)

Still to build - Concorde Columbus Max, Massi Columbus Brain (this is Spanish Massi, not to be confused with Masi!) and rebuild my original Benotto from my racing days...


----------



## cyclesteel

Here is my Independent Fabrication Steel Crown Jewel. My favorite bike out of the many I have had.


----------



## spokanebike

*Here is an oldie*

Found this Kabuki Super Speed by Bridgestone from the original owner just a couple weeks ago. Butted steel frame with cottered cranks. This was a low end bike, but I like it.


----------



## rward325

That thing is in amazing shape!


----------



## rward325

Paul1PA said:


> 2008 LeMond Poprad with True Temper Platinum OX.


I truly love this bike! Well done sir!


----------



## spokanebike

replied to wrong post I think. Sorry


----------



## spokanebike

Wow! Such beautiful bikes!


----------



## spokanebike

Your orange bike is more like artwork. VERY nice!


----------



## bike867

2003 Gunnar Sport - Campagnolo 10 speed Triple equipped


----------



## spokanebike

That Independent is a beaut!


----------



## sminda

That mexico is great..


----------



## NUTT

Here is the new bike:










And these guys are gone:


----------



## Ramjm_2000

My titan:


----------



## rward325

This is meant as a compliment! I never thought baby poop brown could be that gorgeous! Very nicely done bike!


----------



## JaeP

*American Flyers*

'85 Specialized Allez SE.The stickers were removed except the Specialized "S" behind the seat tube. Completely stock except the bars, stem and saddle. I'll ride her around for a bit before I get her repainted with the correct decals.

I found the skull decal in my big box-0-stickers.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Pinarello Sestriere (1995)
Waiting to be replaced by the RAC!!!


----------



## SantaCruz

Note to self. 

Next bike should be a Strong.


----------



## kneejerk

PlatyPius said:


> I agree. A carbon fork on a lugged steel bike just ain't right.
> I have a lugged steel fork on my steel Cyfac, and I wouldn't change it for anything. It's nice not worrying about the front fork breaking off.


Well, I've done it..... went with a Winwood carbon legged fork (only one I could find that had the same dimensions as the original fork), I've ridden it once.... it feels smoother (hard to tell but I'll say that), also seems to have gained even more stability (slight), but has lost a little BB stiffness when out of the saddle (maybe due to carbon leg flexing more than the steel),...... I could always go back to the steel fork but it really was a "jack hammer" over rougher terrain with it....


----------



## SystemShock

PlatyPius said:


> I agree. A carbon fork on a lugged steel bike just ain't right.
> I have a lugged steel fork on my steel Cyfac, and I wouldn't change it for anything. It's nice not worrying about the front fork breaking off.



+1... steel forks 4 ever. More tire clearance (unless stupidly-designed), and they look better than the carbon ones too.

I don't care about the xtra half-pound or so. We've all taken dumps bigger than that. 

_/ sidenote:_ It's all about flat or near-flat fork crowns. 
Unicrown steel forks are coyote ugly, though I regret to say that one of my bikes still has one.
































.


----------



## kneejerk

SystemShock said:


> +1... steel forks 4 ever. More tire clearance (unless stupidly-designed), and they look better than the carbon ones too.
> 
> I don't care about the xtra half-pound or so. We've all taken dumps bigger than that.
> 
> _/ sidenote:_ It's all about flat or near-flat fork crowns.
> Unicrown steel forks are coyote ugly, though I regret to say that one of my bikes still has one.


Carbon forks: On mine the weight savings was a pound or more. It's a substantial weight savings and smoothes the ride out. I like the look of the steel better, though. I couldn't cut that much weight off any where else in one cool swoop!


----------



## northwest

SantaCruz said:


> Note to self.
> 
> Next bike should be a Strong.


seriously...


----------



## SantaCruz

northwest said:


> seriously... /
> 
> 
> 
> Oohhhh, Aahhhh ....
> even the right size.
> 
> Where in the NW does NW live.....?
Click to expand...


----------



## scoobydrew

PlatyPius said:


> I agree. A carbon fork on a lugged steel bike just ain't right.
> I have a lugged steel fork on my steel Cyfac, and I wouldn't change it for anything. It's nice not worrying about the front fork breaking off.


Does it count if my lugged steel frame came with a carbon fork?


----------



## SystemShock

kneejerk said:


> Carbon forks: On mine the weight savings was a pound or more. It's a substantial weight savings and smoothes the ride out. I like the look of the steel better, though. I couldn't cut that much weight off any where else in one cool swoop!


Steel fork on my bike weighs 1.3 pounds. Don't know of any carbon forks that weigh 0.3 pounds or less. 

And they did exist, I sure wouldn't risk riding on 'em. I like my current dental work. 

I also don't particularly dig the 'damped, but dead' ride of CFs. But that's personal preference in operation.
.


----------



## northwest

SantaCruz said:


> northwest said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously... /
> 
> 
> 
> Oohhhh, Aahhhh ....
> even the right size.
> 
> Where in the NW does NW live.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Hood River, OR. But no need to ransack my garage, the bike won't even be there until next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kneejerk

SystemShock said:


> Steel fork on my bike weighs 1.3 pounds. Don't know of any carbon forks that weigh 0.3 pounds or less.
> 
> And they did exist, I sure wouldn't risk riding on 'em. I like my current dental work.
> 
> I also don't particularly dig the 'damped, but dead' ride of CFs. But that's personal preference in operation.
> .


now that is a light steel fork at 1.3lbs. mine was 2.0lbs. on the Raleigh. yes, steel has that "lively" feel to it but only on smooth roads. I may be comparing apples and oranges here as I don't yet have a "high end" steel frame!


----------



## singlecross

*Gravel Grinder...*

Gravel grinder in Spring mini-cross mode... 26"x2.1 knobbies.

singlecross


----------



## singlecross

*Feeling the fenders...*

Feeling the fenders...

singlecross


----------



## rward325

northwest said:


> SantaCruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northwest said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously... /
> 
> Hood River, OR. But no need to ransack my garage, the bike won't even be there until next week.
> 
> 
> 
> That bike would look really nice next to my Peg! Hmmmmmm......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fivethumbs

northwest said:


>


Wow! Great bike!. What fork is that? All the Strongs I have seen with steel fork are the straight blade unicrown type.


----------



## Eldnur

northwest said:


> seriously...



What a gorgeous paint scheme.

Really.

Wish I'd thought of something like that.


----------



## Dereck

scoobydrew said:


> Does it count if my lugged steel frame came with a carbon fork?


Got my custom Bob Jackson - lugged 853 - with a CF fork and to heck with it! The scientific research to prove whether steel or CF forks are 'better' would be tedious, you'd really need a government research grant to do it and folk would still argue over it.

The crunch, for me anyway, would come with that straight bladed forks, any material, do nothing for me in the aesthetics department. Have even seen the straight bladed thing spread to steel forks, which would be a real bummer to me.

That red/orange Strong with the frame couplers is one lovely piece of work

D


----------



## Ropes4u

Is there such a thing as a decent steel frame for 1000?


----------



## Elfstone

Here's my new steel bike.

Peace


----------



## SystemShock

Ropes4u said:


> Is there such a thing as a decent steel frame for 1000?


Hells yeah. Curtlo, for instance, will do *custom* steel for a grand.

You can also get good stock steel frames from the likes of SOMA and Surly for about half that. 
.


----------



## Schwarzbruder

*Another Classic Lemond.*

I really can't ask for more in terms of ride quality.......


----------



## battaglin

*triestina wilier*

Columbus Brain OS tubes.


----------



## northwest

TMB_2.0 said:


> What a gorgeous paint scheme.
> 
> Really.
> 
> Wish I'd thought of something like that.


Thanks


----------



## Dereck

Ropes4u said:


> Is there such a thing as a decent steel frame for 1000?


http://gunnarbikes.com/site/order/ordering/

A Roadie and fork just scrapes under your target. Most folk will agree that they are good, solid and well made frames

D


----------



## northwest

Fivethumbs said:


> Wow! Great bike!. What fork is that? All the Strongs I have seen with steel fork are the straight blade unicrown type.


Fork built by Carl himself. Here is what he had to say about it. 

"The blades I used on your fork I consider to be the best of the best when it comes to feel and lightness but they don’t offer much clearance. The 25 fits but it’s tight. I think you’ll prefer the blades to any other but if you feel the clearance is problematic let me know and I’ll be glad to make another fork with more clearance. "

All I requested was a steel fork, with curved blades.


----------



## gearguywb

Carl builds fantastic stuff. Just finished a ride on th eCarl's signature bike....and have an incoming road bike with couplers, probably still 3 months or so out.


----------



## SSRider

Dereck said:


> A Roadie and fork just scrapes under your target. Most folk will agree that they are good, solid and well made frames
> 
> D


+1 on the roadie suggestion!

i have one and it's sweet


----------



## Al Young

Ropes4u said:


> Is there such a thing as a decent steel frame for 1000?


What about Bob Jackson "off the peg"? After removing the VAT and adding shipping(U.S.) they are $800.They allow various upgrades too.


----------



## i abdool

i am thinking of buying a custom steel frame, the builders i am looking at is steelman/ted wojcik/ anderson and de salvo do you know these builders or have you seen there bikes


----------



## Curtis Terry

Wheaties replica, All NEW parts, Paint by Joe Bell. Also have a red '88.


----------



## Curtis Terry

1988 Paramount, Dura-Ace 7 spd.


----------



## rward325

That Paramount is spectacular!


----------



## MTBMaven

Here's my collection:

2008 DeSalvo custom frame and fork:









(in touring mode)









Late 80's lugged Specialized converted to fixie. This was my dad's bike he bought when we moved to CA.









Salsa Vaya on recent mixed surface tour in southern Utah









Niner MCR9 packed up for a bikepacking trip on steep, technical SoCal singletrack. Frame has since been replaced by a Titus Racer X 29.


----------



## Kurious Oranj

*Tom Teesdale*

This one will hopefully take me on lots of centuries and brevets...


----------



## farva

Gunnar roadie. Custom geo


----------



## i abdool

nice bike, i am trying to pick a builder for my frame


----------



## burl81

*14.5lbs of steel*

Thought I'd give you all the link to pictures and write up instead of just a few pics. 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=87620


----------



## a_avery007

*ooooh la la*



farva said:


> Gunnar roadie. Custom geo


that is one sweet looking steel dream!

might have asked before but what is the geo on this beauty??


----------



## velodog

The DeRosa has been posted before but I just got it back together after a pretty hard crash. I thought I'd post it again while it's still clean.
I just pulled the Univega out of the rafters and my wife's been riding it.


----------



## philoanna

Hey, what bar is that on your Vaya? Is it a Woodchipper with the long part of the drops cut off?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## SantaCruz

i abdool said:


> i am thinking of buying a custom steel frame, the builders i am looking at is steelman/ted wojcik/ anderson and de salvo do you know these builders or have you seen there bikes


I nearly ordered a bike from DeSalvo - met him at Portland Handmade Bicycle Show a few years back. Was about to order a ti cross bike but things changed for me and the order never got placed. He does excellent work.

edit: - The west coast has a lot of good builders. Where ever you live, finding one very near you (that will hear your story and "dream bike" needs) that suits can be a great experience.


----------



## i abdool

nice bikes, i dont think these were made in china


----------



## SantaCruz

Tell us the DeSalvo custom experience.
Are you SW Oregon? perchance




MTBMaven said:


> 2008 DeSalvo custom frame and fork:


----------



## sonic_W

burl81 said:


> Thought I'd give you all the link to pictures and write up instead of just a few pics.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=87620


paint job looks so pro:thumbsup:


----------



## karyg

Here are mine:
2008 Haro Mary SS
2009 Haro Mary XC
1987 Rossin Profesional SL
1990 Waterford Paramount OS


----------



## i abdool

nice bikes


----------



## MTBMaven

SantaCruz said:


> Tell us the DeSalvo custom experience.
> Are you SW Oregon? perchance


Experience was interesting. I learned a lot during the process about having a custom bike built. There are several things I would do differently in hind sight but overall the bike is great. It has been my only road bike until a few months ago when I built the Vaya. As you can see I've done loaded touring, lots of centuries, just did a double last weekend. 

I live in Southern California so all communication was done on the phone. Mike was a cool guy to work with. 

To the question about the bars, they are On One Midge. I now have basically the same bar on the DeSalvo and Vaya. I really love them. I did a 70 mile ride with a regular bar (Nitto Noodle) recently and really didn't like it.


----------



## i abdool

why did you not go with brent steelman


----------



## JaeP

Curtis Terry said:


> Wheaties replica, All NEW parts, Paint by Joe Bell. Also have a red '88.


You and I have similar tastes. Here's my Schwinn Wheaties Paramount.


----------



## turbomatic73

My Soma Smoothie. Hangs from the ceiling quite a bit but every now & then gets to come out to play, like this afternoon.


----------



## i abdool

nice bike, i bet this is a nice ride


----------



## i abdool

whats wrong with the carbon fork , i am inthe process of buying a frame from steelman with a carbon fork


----------



## kaliayev

1988 Appel Special Custom that I just built up. Bit of a Frankenbike right now. First steel frame built of Columbus SL for me. Rides wonderfully. Pic of it during my test ride this morning.


----------



## tsutaoka

here's my new cx bike


----------



## hawker12

Love the Wheaties-Schwinn Paramounts. Would love to find a 48-49cm.


----------



## junkfoodjunkie

Rebadged Salsa Primero
True Temper S3 









Jake


----------



## farva

You have good taste in bikes but the jury is out on your lawn ornaments...

What size Primero is that? Wishing I'd picked one of those up when they were still being made.


----------



## hawker12

I like it and I'm surprised by how much I like the green as well. And I'm not Lion...


----------



## junkfoodjunkie

farva said:


> You have good taste in bikes but the jury is out on your lawn ornaments...
> 
> What size Primero is that? Wishing I'd picked one of those up when they were still being made.


It is a 58 and my lawn ornament taste is impeccable :thumbsup:

Jake


----------



## lanpope

My old IF Club Racer from last Sunday. Great gravel road bike.


IF Club Racer by lanpope, on Flickr

Great thread!

LP


----------



## BillyK




----------



## Dereck

Love the colour Billy. 

Okay, this could be classed as personal - but bring back elegantly curved front fork blades!

Regards

Dereck


----------



## farva

Very nice Billy. Good component choices too.


----------



## Geoffersonspin

I love this Gunnar, Billy. I have this incredibly strong urge to sell my bike and get a nice, standard, steel bike like that Gunnar. One day I will do that. First, I have to pay for a wedding. Selling my bike would get me close to a new Gunnar though....


----------



## bwhite_4

Fine - I'll contribute.


----------



## foofighter

bwhite_4 said:


> Fine - I'll contribute.


nice! build specs?


----------



## foofighter

burl81 said:


> Thought I'd give you all the link to pictures and write up instead of just a few pics.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=87620


i'm in love with your bike, in LOVE. so well built and thought out, i'd seriously consider selling my Dogma frameset to build this


----------



## Opus51569

*2010 Schwinn Le Tour Legacy*

I just posted this pic elsewhere, but as a steel ride, I guess it belongs here as well.


----------



## bwhite_4

foofighter said:


> nice! build specs?


Nothing fancy really.

2006 Campagnolo Record - except shifters are newer Centaur
Edge 65mm tubulars
3T bars/stem


----------



## TBro

*Let's keep this thread going*

Haven't posted in a while so I thought I would contribute mine as well. 

Here is my Fort Ro Uno Single Speed











And Here is my 1988 Marinoni Special


----------



## fourthgrace

*Stephen Roche Cork? Columbus EL OS*

Stephen Roche Cork? Columbus EL OS steel frame

Italian BB so interested to know if anyone knows which manufacturer.


----------



## mudge

Fisher Presidio (the original version, aka rebadged Lemond Poprad) CK headset, Reynolds fork, CX9s, DA 7800, currently set up for the road w/ Alpha 340s, Speedplays, etc,...


----------



## junkfoodjunkie

fourthgrace said:


> Stephen Roche Cork? Columbus EL OS steel frame
> 
> Italian BB so interested to know if anyone knows which manufacturer.


Can't help with the manufacturer, but that is one beautiful bike!!

Jake


----------



## surly7

All very nice, i hope you enjoy mine!!!!!


----------



## kjung

Hello, great thread of steel bikes.
Did you ever post what type of bar tape you used on your build? Black with the Red dots?

Thanks


----------



## johnnyletrois

'91 Tommasini & ~'74 Windsor Professional


----------



## i abdool

how does your bedford ride, how is the ride quality


----------



## Chico2000

battaglin said:


> Columbus Brain OS tubes.


:yesnod:
Love it.


----------



## a_avery007

*that is a really*



mudge said:


> Fisher Presidio (the original version, aka rebadged Lemond Poprad) CK headset, Reynolds fork, CX9s, DA 7800, currently set up for the road w/ Alpha 340s, Speedplays, etc,...


nice spec!
with that wheelset probably fast and very smooth.
tubeless?
what brakes are those mini-v's?

could have swore that bike had canti's??

how do you think it rides compared to your other bikes?

yes, you probably have more than one...


----------



## Bertrand

*Very Nice!*

That is one of my bucket list bikes!



surly7 said:


> All very nice, i hope you enjoy mine!!!!!


----------



## MoPho

More pics here



.


----------



## jr59

mines SUPER steel!

Ti and brand new made just for me!!


----------



## i abdool

nice bike whats the gruppo


----------



## jr59

Campy Chours......of course!


----------



## mrwirey

*The remaining steel in my stable...*

after the recent sale of my mid 90's Bottecchia, my 1990 Eddy Merckx 10th Anniversary, and my mid 90's Fausto Coppi Campionissimo. Enjoy!
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## i abdool

nice bikes love them


----------



## Zeekster64

I find the old school steel bikes really ugly. I am really trying to find them good looking and comparing them to say, a classic car, but I just can't find the beauty in them. The awkward angles, thing gangly tubes, the awful looking brakes, and the quill stem. Yuck. I must be too young to appreciate what they are(and were).


----------



## Zeekster64

Just saying!


----------



## matchmaker

Zeekster64 said:


> I find the old school steel bikes really ugly. I am really trying to find them good looking and comparing them to say, a classic car, but I just can't find the beauty in them. The awkward angles, thing gangly tubes, the awful looking brakes, and the quill stem. Yuck. I must be too young to appreciate what they are(and were).


Well, that was some constructive criticism...


----------



## i abdool

check out steelman bikes


----------



## Al Young

Hey zeekster.
Have you ever ridden one?
Some beauty is perceived in function.Many of these bikes are hand crafted,unlike today's bikes.
I'm constantly noticing comments along the line of......."my C.F. bike is really cool,but for longer rides I love my steel bike".


----------



## kjung

I've got both CF and a stable of old Steel. They ride very differently, neither one is better than the other, just different. It seems like the thing missing from the new CF bikes is all the shiny parts. Nice chrome lugs, or stays; high polish rims, etc. Just looks like more fun! (And maybe a second childhood)


----------



## fourring

Just picked it up I believe its a 86 Aelle "R" frameset

i34.photobucket.com /albums/d106/nvrsmr4life/0010504112-.jpg


----------



## Ride-Fly

Yep, I love steel too. I love my carbons but there is just something about steel! I am in a collecting mode for steel right now. I am working on hauling in a Bottecchia, Gios, and two celeste Bianchis (one for me and one for the wife, although the one for me may be too big). I may have the Gios by the beginning of August if all goes according to my master plan. The Bottecchia is a long shot as it might be spoken for but I am next in line if it falls through.

Anyhow, my steel bikes were posted before in other threads but I will tro' them up here. The Toma Tecno has a new saddle and swapped stem. The Mondo Futura Leggera in EL OS is a really special ride! I love that thing! The Colnago is my wife's and is the basic "Classic" model. I can still ride it because it is a 54.  The red Tecno frame was sold because I bought the wrong size. It was beautiful.


----------



## Zeekster64

Al Young said:


> Hey zeekster.
> Have you ever ridden one?
> Some beauty is perceived in function.Many of these bikes are hand crafted,unlike today's bikes.
> I'm constantly noticing comments along the line of......."my C.F. bike is really cool,but for longer rides I love my steel bike".


I'm not saying that they're not great riding bikes but I just don't like how they look.


----------



## PlatyPius

Zeekster64 said:


> I find the old school steel bikes really ugly. I am really trying to find them good looking and comparing them to say, a classic car, but I just can't find the beauty in them. The awkward angles, thing gangly tubes, the awful looking brakes, and the quill stem. Yuck. I must be too young to appreciate what they are(and were).


Not everyone can have good taste. For example, there are people who actually bought a Pontiac Aztek....


----------



## jr59

Zeekster64 said:


> I find the old school steel bikes really ugly. I am really trying to find them good looking and comparing them to say, a classic car, but I just can't find the beauty in them. The awkward angles, thing gangly tubes, the awful looking brakes, and the quill stem. Yuck. I must be too young to appreciate what they are(and were).


Everyone is entitled to their opinion!

WRONG as it may be!! 


When old school steel is either taken care of or restored, the look is priceless.
Anyone with enough $$ can go buy a CF frame and fork.
That can't be done with the old school bikes, it takes a lot of LOVE!


----------



## SamDC

foofighter said:


> nice! build specs?


I think that's a Speedwagen. Note the "V" cutout on the dropouts. That's a hallmark of Sacha White's bikes, who also build under the Vanilla Bikes brand.


----------



## stumpbumper

I also have carbon fiber and steel bikes and enjoy riding both. CF is a bit better for absorbing harsh bumps in the road whereas steel has the edge for dampening road buzz and smoothing out undulations in the pavement.

Someone mentioned not liking the looks of steel bikes. I am just the opposite. I have yet to see a carbon fiber bike that I consider pretty and seldom see a steel bike that I consider ugly. It's all in the eye of the beholder.

Or perhaps it is just my age showing.


----------



## kjung

*Ugly Steel*

How about this for "Ugly Steel"......


----------



## jr59

Yea, maybe!

But where is the ugly steel? Not that Falcon I'm sure!


----------



## matchmaker

kjung said:


> How about this for "Ugly Steel"......


Well, you are right, that is "utterly, absolutely, breathtakingly, .... ugly" :wink5:


----------



## OneL

Sweet rides!


----------



## AngNewBiker

What are the top brands?


----------



## PRB

MoPho - Very nice. :thumbsup:



stumpbumper said:


> I have yet to see a carbon fiber bike that I consider pretty and seldom see a steel bike that I consider ugly.


+11ty billion


----------



## Ride-Fly

AngNewBiker said:


> What are the top brands?


So many great steel builders out there- it is way too tough. However, I'll gladly chime in on *my* favorites.

Italians that are still being made in Italy (and imported to the US): 1) De Rosa; 2) Tommasini; 3) Mondonico; 4) Pegoretti; 5) Gios; 6) Colnago; 7) Zullo; 8) Pellizoli; 9) Ciocc; 10) ...can't think of another

Americans: 1) Richie Sachs; 2) Strong; 3) Vanilla; 4) De Salvo; 5) Zancanatto; 6) Waterford; 7) Indy Fab; 8) David Kirk; 9) Davidson; 10) any of the great many builders in Portland! 

For American builders there are so many that it is hard to limit it to ten. Again, this is my list from the limited exposure I have had with these guy's works. I wish I was a gazillionaire- I'd have one or two from each!!!


----------



## Dereck

kjung said:


> How about this for "Ugly Steel"......


Lovely Falcon! The gear reminds me of another Bob Jackson I had, in 1973. It was a heck of a lot faster than the one I have now, even if it only had ten gears 

Either your Falcon has been extremely well looked after, or you got a real good restoration paint job.

For the 'kids' - my two steel road bikes handle flawlessly and have no bad issues. I built them both up with my choice of components, not some manufacturer's cheap buys. 

My one venture into CF, a 'bike in a box' beginning with a four letter word starting with 'T', involved three attempts to get the bike delivered correctly, a cracked head tube, waiting for a replacement frame, two attempts at getting things right by the T*** Boutique I bought it from and, finally, another problem that was solved by EBay... 

It would be hard to venture into plastic bikes again after such an experience, and definitely not ***** rip-offs

D


----------



## kjung

It was a restoration project. 
As Richard, who posts here can attest, there is a vintage Falcon thread with a number of fine old machines. In fact his Falcon was shown on this thread on an earlier page, and was also a restoration. Higher end Campy parts.


----------



## scoobydrew

Here's my Serotta Atlanta:


----------



## jr59

Ride-Fly said:


> So many great steel builders out there- it is way too tough. However, I'll gladly chime in on *my* favorites.
> 
> Italians that are still being made in Italy (and imported to the US): 1) De Rosa; 2) Tommasini; 3) Mondonico; 4) Pegoretti; 5) Gios; 6) Colnago; 7) Zullo; 8) Pellizoli; 9) Ciocc; 10) ...can't think of another
> 
> Americans: 1) Richie Sachs; 2) Strong; 3) Vanilla; 4) De Salvo; 5) Zancanatto; 6) Waterford; 7) Indy Fab; 8) David Kirk; 9) Davidson; 10) any of the great many builders in Portland!
> 
> For American builders there are so many that it is hard to limit it to ten. Again, this is my list from the limited exposure I have had with these guy's works. I wish I was a gazillionaire- I'd have one or two from each!!!



I'll add to to the american side, Spectrum and Serotta as well as Sacca White with Vanilla and speedvagen. But you are correct that the list could go on a long time.


----------



## rward325

Very nicely done on the Serotta!


----------



## i abdool

how does the pegoretti ride


----------



## rward325

i abdool said:


> how does the pegoretti ride


I posted about it a little while back in this forum. It is an amazing ride! My Look and Roubaix are getting Jealous!


----------



## Ramjm_2000

scoobydrew said:


> Here's my Serotta Atlanta:


Great serotta! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly

jr59 said:


> I'll add to to the american side, Spectrum and Serotta as well as Sacca White with Vanilla and speedvagen. But you are correct that the list could go on a long time.


I didn't realize Serotta and Spectrum still made steel. I always think of them as Ti and/or carbon.


----------



## Mosovich

*Here is my Hampsten..*

Built with Columbus Max with an ENVE 2.0 fork.. As is stands, 17.5 lbs!!


----------



## kjung

Nice....and light too.


----------



## i abdool

looks nice, i like the white, simple


----------



## kistenjoe

Here's my Surly Cross-Check.


Surly Cross-Check von niconj auf Flickr


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

spokanebike said:


> Found this Kabuki Super Speed by Bridgestone from the original owner just a couple weeks ago. Butted steel frame with cottered cranks. This was a low end bike, but I like it.


Wow...what memories. I had a Kabuki back in the early 70's. Bought it second hand from some guy in another town. It was white with red and it was a great bike. It and my brother's '59 Raleigh are both gone to a better place.


----------



## gailnaz

*Tommasini*

Not sure if my photo is going to show or not, but I have recently discovered the wonders of this sweet steel framed vintage bike.


----------



## jr59

Ride-Fly said:


> I didn't realize Serotta and Spectrum still made steel. I always think of them as Ti and/or carbon.


Serotta is only making just a VERY few. And they are being welded my Ben himself. Spectrum on the other hand, only make steel and they design their Ti bikes, and have Seven weld them. No carbon for Spectrum.


----------



## kiroskka

Ha, I never threw my Olmo in here


----------



## natrab

Just put some new blingy wheels on my baby:










And yes, I already noticed that I left the brake levers extended. Still looks good imo!


----------



## Ride-Fly

Natrab,
I still can't believe you scored your frame for 900 clams!!!! That is such a sweeeeeet bike. I'm going to keep an eye for Bonktown. When did you buy it? I'm trying to figure what is the best time to really hawk Bonktown. End of the year sale??


----------



## natrab

They had them for a good 6 months on realcyclist and caught them on blowout. Right now I have my eye on the Meraks.


----------



## marinonier

Custom 2011 Marinoni Piuma built with Columbus Spirit Steel and Campy Centaur. Her name is "Ruth."


----------



## i abdool

how much did the marinoni cost, and how does it ride


----------



## marinonier

i abdool said:


> how much did the marinoni cost, and how does it ride


With the Centaur and custom build it came out to around $2350 + tax CDN. I used to ride a Jamis Quest with a Reynolds 631 frame and I thought it was smooth but this rides even better. A really sweet ride--not to mention very light.


----------



## i abdool

i am an electrician, and i do work for the local bikeshop they were going to get a marinoni+campy chorus for 3650 cash, but i wanted different wheels, the frame and fork cost 1100 custom, but i am looking to buy custom with true temper s3 for about 4000, the problem is marinoni make there money on parts, in the U.S the parts are about 40% less, so i am up in the air, do you think steel ride is better than carbon


----------



## marinonier

i abdool said:


> i am an electrician, and i do work for the local bikeshop they were going to get a marinoni+campy chorus for 3650 cash, but i wanted different wheels, the frame and fork cost 1100 custom, but i am looking to buy custom with true temper s3 for about 4000, the problem is marinoni make there money on parts, in the U.S the parts are about 40% less, so i am up in the air, do you think steel ride is better than carbon


There are a lot of forums on the net that argue about your question. I suggest you Google and have a look around because people seem to get pretty passionate about their steel or vice-versa. Why not take both out for a test drive?


----------



## 251

My Gunnar.


----------



## Gcrosshairs

I'm liking my Crosshairs. I have only used it as a road bike but have been very pleased. I see your beverage of choice can also be used to clear out the pack in a tight corner.


----------



## tihsepa

251, 

Awesome bike. I am getting a roadie someday. For now my Soma will have to do.


----------



## tihsepa

My commuter/light touring bike.

Served me quite well at RAGBRAI.


----------



## Groffball

Sunny Day bike: 








Rainy Day Bike:


----------



## seemana

burl81 said:


> Thought I'd give you all the link to pictures and write up instead of just a few pics.
> 
> Weight Weenies • View topic - Custom Sycip Finally Done! (Ride Report)




Good lord...I love this bike! I'm starting to do some research for my next bike which will definitely be steel and that brought me here. This thing is great!


----------



## rgordin

Groffball said:


> Sunny Day bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groffball: Great looking bike.
> 
> I had a 1982 Club Special - wonderful bike. I think Ben Serotta built at least the main frame. The top tube is damaged from an accident and I keep thinking about having it repaired and putting the original Campy parts back on it. Yours is the first I have seen in awhile.
> 
> The only problem I had was that Ben used a French paint without a clear coat to keep the decals in place. I had it repainted with Imron and a clear coat.


----------



## CycleMax

*2000 Bianchi*

Any idea what this one is, I just bought it on ebay, I wont get to see it for another month as its in England and I'm in Ireland, seller said 2000 RC with full Mirage gruppo but doesn't know the model (or he actually thinks Reparto Corse is the model  )


----------



## CycleMax

:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## CycleMax

*Wester Ross handbuilt,*

My Wifes Ride which I have just finished a Re-enamelling and clean up restore project.
Her Father, John Connell, In the course of nine years, along with Fergus Forsyth built a total of four-hundred seventy-eight bicycle frames (477 traditional, and one tandem) in Aultbay, Scotland
. They were steel; mostly Reynolds 531, lugged, silver brazed, and finished with a baked enamel.
This one is no. 473 and is the second one built for Louise when she had outgrown the one John had built for her as a child. We also have the small bike although it doesn't have all the classy Campag record,/ Suntour components as they were robbed for this one.


----------



## Trevor Ash

CycleMax, that's a very classy bike. Well done.


----------



## CycleMax

Thanks Very much Trevor. I'd really love to get the Tandem frame from my Father in law, its still Mint condition as it has never been built up, 
here are some pics of it in his garden.


----------



## velodog

CycleMax said:


> Thanks Very much Trevor. I'd really love to get the Tandem frame from my Father in law, its still Mint condition as it has never been built up,
> here are some pics of it in his garden.


That's a good looking frame Dude. 
Would it fit your wife and yourself or are the inlaws planning on building it for themselves?


----------



## CycleMax

The frame was built for John (my Wife's father) and my mother in Law, but never saw the road as there marriage went through difficulties and subsequent separation. It's likely the frame is around 21 1/2 inches which would be a little on the small side for me but there is quite a disparity between me at 6'1" and Louise at 5'4 1/2" . I'd love it as a project nevertheless even it it only went out to shows.


----------



## 41ants

My steel ******.. S3 steel.


----------



## Mr Evil

41ants said:


> My steel ******.. S3 steel.


This is surely the most elegant bike I've seen on RBR - it's almost sculptural. I'm not sure about the silver seat post though.


----------



## 41ants

Mr Evil said:


> This is surely the most elegant bike I've seen on RBR - it's almost sculptural. I'm not sure about the silver seat post though.


Thank you. I just finished it up today. :thumbsup:
I tore down my salsa la raza and used some of the parts from that bike to build this one up. I might just pick up a black thomson elite. I am also debating a black saddle as well.


----------



## i abdool

how does it ride,is it comfy,is it responsive


----------



## 41ants

i abdool said:


> how does it ride,is it comfy,is it responsive


If you are asking me, sadly I have only put 15 miles on it today. Tomorrow AM, I am planing to to find the time to 30 - 40. However, the short ride that I did get in on it today, was very comfy compared to my La Raza. The salsa la raza was one size too small for me (58cm), which caused an extreme saddle to bar drop, and then with a cockpit being too short, I would get aches in the back, shoulders, and traps. This is effectively a 60cm frame and the setup is much more comfy. Bike doesn't seem to be as snappy in the corners, but it is more stable. Bike fit is on Tuesday.


----------



## i abdool

who was the builder


----------



## foofighter

i abdool said:


> who was the builder


+1 yes who is the builder?


----------



## 41ants

foofighter said:


> +1 yes who is the builder?


What do you mean by who is the builder? Who designed the frame or who assembled all the parts? The answer to the latter is short and easy. My LBS (the verdict is still out on them, couple of small issues) did the wrenching and Valley cyclist (verdict is in and will always get hand built wheels from him/them A+) did my wheels

As far as who built the frame and who designed it, the story is a bit complex. Like many of the US branded bikes, a Taiwanese factory, in this particular case Hodaka, is whom I believe actually built the frame.

If you want frame specs on geometry; it is exactly the same as a Salsa Primero.


----------



## Trevor Ash

Um, so.....I'm a bit of a steel fan.....prepare for some metal *starts playing air guitar*. Also, I just did a "photo shoot" of my bikes so I conveniently have new photos of these steel thingamajigs.

1985 Trek Elance 400 conversion:









Late 80's/early 90's Merckx:









1992 Paramount Series 3 (the cheaper (and underrated imho) Japanese built frame)









2002 Colnago Tecnos









19?? Bareknuckle (Italian made, supposedly)









Jonny Cycles (custom build)


----------



## foofighter

41ants said:


> What do you mean by who is the builder? Who designed the frame or who assembled all the parts? The answer to the latter is short and easy. My LBS (the verdict is still out on them, couple of small issues) did the wrenching and Valley cyclist (verdict is in and will always get hand built wheels from him/them A+) did my wheels
> 
> As far as who built the frame and who designed it, the story is a bit complex. Like many of the US branded bikes, a Taiwanese factory, in this particular case Hodaka, is whom I believe actually built the frame.
> 
> If you want frame specs on geometry; it is exactly the same as a Salsa Primero.


ok so hodaka made your frame, i did a search and saw that name associated w/ the name on the downtube.

I assume this is your bike, the RSC? 

:::Welcome::: HODAKA - Frames_onroad


----------



## 41ants

foofighter said:


> ok so hodaka made your frame, i did a search and saw that name associated w/ the name on the downtube.
> 
> I assume this is your bike, the RSC?
> 
> :::Welcome::: HODAKA - Frames_onroad


The RSC seems to have different geometry and materials used are different. I bet the rsc is a very light frame being scandium and carbon..


----------



## tihsepa

41,

That came out beautiful. Hope you enjoy it. 
Remember what it is not?


----------



## bouge-bouge

*Cyfac Spirit Steel*

Here's a pretty contemporary looking steel frame from Cyfac. It's Columbus Spirit, with a variety of tube section options to dial it in for the rider's needs. This one features a Cyfac Forknox carbon fork. It can be done with a BB30, internal Di2 routing, fender mounts, bag mounts, etc. This is about the equivalent of a size 54cm and tipped the scales at 15.5lbs.


----------



## 41ants

Very sharp! Is this your new ride? I'm scared to ask what a frameset cost.


----------



## PlatyPius

41ants said:


> Very sharp! Is this your new ride? I'm scared to ask what a frameset cost.


$3199. $3899 with Carve carbon rear end.


----------



## bouge-bouge

I'm with Cyfac so this is a client's bike that I wanted to show. It's full-custom only.
Full-custom steel starts at $2,200 MSRP for Zona steel. We do Zona, Spirit, XCR (stainless), Reynolds 853.


----------



## bouge-bouge

Here's a shot of the same Spirit steel but with visible brushed-steel "panels".


----------



## JasonB176

My first road bike was aluminum. I decided I wanted to go a different route for my second. I had heard really good things about high quality steel so I went for that. The Jamis Eclipse offered good value in my estimation. I'm very happy with the bike and love the feel of steel!


----------



## kapu902

Here's mine, and my first post. '08 Kona Kapu.


----------



## 41ants

I was looking at both the Kona and Jamis not too long ago, but didn't have any luck finding a good condition frameset on ebay, clist, etc.. Both are sharp!


----------



## 1234567890abcdefg

I know bianchi used the reynolds steel which is supposed to be what the niner 29" mountain bikes are made of and steel does have a nice ride to it. Its like gillete smooth glide when coasting down the sidewalks lazily. Bikes are fun steel makes them more smooth and relaxing not my choice for a long distance bike though. I would choose steel for a around town bike and for cruising around etc...


----------



## jim_

Bouge-Bouge,
Wouldn't the brushed steel rust on the unpainted panels ?

Very nice bikes !!


----------



## raymonda

Posted elsewhere but here is my 1988 Prologue and a 1997 Eclipse that I sold.


----------



## MindBeyondAverage

That green one is awesome.


----------



## MindBeyondAverage

Nice fleet!


----------



## MindBeyondAverage

Not too many blue and yellow ones out there.


----------



## MindBeyondAverage

I would love to have that schwinn frame.


----------



## MindBeyondAverage

Love the breaks.


----------



## marinonier

Love that Jamis Eclipse. Nearly bought one instead of my Marinoni Piuma.


----------



## raymonda

marinonier said:


> Love that Jamis Eclipse. Nearly bought one instead of my Marinoni Piuma.


I was very sad the day I had to let it go, But afriend now owns it and loves it as much as I did, It is a very special frame and hard to come by.


----------



## atpjunkie

*it's stainelss*



jim_ said:


> Bouge-Bouge,
> Wouldn't the brushed steel rust on the unpainted panels ?
> 
> Very nice bikes !!


so no, it doesn't rust


----------



## EvilGilligan

*A tale of two LandSharks*

385 posts and no 'Sharks?! Let's fix that:

Hopefull these frames will put to rest John's "ugly paint" issues! Previous steel bikes have been Gios and Colnago (pics to follow). Both bikes are the best riding I've ever owned (each time I ride one I wonder why I have the other!) The Blue 'Shark rides like butter, with a stff and stable cocpit and wonderful road manners. I feel every inch of the road and am never uncomfortable. The Black 'Shark has an added snap / jump to it, clearly due to the rear end. As you can tell both bikes have similar transmissions (Campy Compact, 175mm) and *identical* cocpits (Deda Newton, King, Thompson, Airone, Keo Carbons). The Black 'Shark is due for an upgrade, so it will receive Campy Super Record later this fall.

Blue Shark frame details: Traditional geomerty Dedacci steel EOM 16.4 (John calls the tube mix "less than zero"), fillet brazed with no putty (pretty amazing brazes - Sacha White of Vanilla cycles verifies John's skill) and the carbon fork is an Easton EC90 SL. The paint scheme is a Peter Max painting called "Winged Flyer" (hence the icarus on the head tube which is my avatar). 










Bike 2: Semi-sloping geomerty with, once again Dedacci steel EOM 16.4. Dedacci Black Box 2 Carbon rear end and Alpha Q fork. Paint scheme is one of John's generic swirls.


----------



## i abdool

i spoke to john about building me a steel frame and he said that he dont build with steel anymore,he said carbon is better than steel,i was shocked


----------



## EvilGilligan

*John = mad scientist*

John isn't making steel anymore, eh? I should rattle his cage about it on my next trip south (Medford is on my way).

Not surprised - Sacha White (Vanilla Cycles) declared John a "Mad Scientist" when we went to pick up my pals Vanilla. John has a template and a jig for everything, and had fillet brazing down to an art (ZERO putty). 

I wouldn't mind one of his carbon deals, but my next bike is going to be a rain bike / commuter (CoMotion has made a few beauties). I'd love a Vanilla, but Sacha's lead time is well past 48 months. I knew I should have gotten in early, but wasn't quite sure what I wanted.

There are a ton of steel 'Sharks around these parts, and you always see one or two on any given ride - do a Lake Wa loop some afternoon and you'll see quite a few. Some are _almost _as pretty as mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Frith

This is my steel Marinoni. I bought it in 2005 and intended for it to be a "fast tourer". It's gone through many iterations over the years, fast club rides, centuries and has carried me and all my gear all over Thailand. It currently rests in England at my fiance's parent's house. We go there a couple times a year and I love riding it and swapping out it's parts while I'm there. It's most recent addition of mudguards, brooks tape, brook saddle bag, and 'brooks-like' saddle classes it up nicely I think. The triple gearing is essential when loaded and even without being loaded I'm very thankful the extra range when grinding my way up the steep Devon countryside.


----------



## Sharknose

bouge-bouge said:


> Here's a pretty contemporary looking steel frame from Cyfac. It's Columbus Spirit, with a variety of tube section options to dial it in for the rider's needs. This one features a Cyfac Forknox carbon fork. It can be done with a BB30, internal Di2 routing, fender mounts, bag mounts, etc. This is about the equivalent of a size 54cm and tipped the scales at 15.5lbs.


What are those brakes...I don't recognize them.


----------



## Third Son

JChasse said:


> Here are my two favorites...


That Waterford sure is purdy...


----------



## Third Son

Goodbarsix said:


> My 2011 Masi Gran Criterium....LOVE IT


Where do you guys find this stuff? Amazing....


----------



## Third Son

frpax said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> While none of them are super fancy, like Colnago's or Bottechia's or Masi's, they are more what I'd call "working man's" steel bikes!


This post is killing me...so many gorgeous bikes!


----------



## Third Son

Amazing thread...


----------



## troutmd

*The one in fron tis for sale*

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/?action=view&current=RedPair.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/RedPair.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mudge

a_avery007 said:


> nice spec!
> with that wheelset probably fast and very smooth.
> tubeless?
> what brakes are those mini-v's?
> 
> could have swore that bike had canti's??
> 
> how do you think it rides compared to your other bikes?
> 
> yes, you probably have more than one...



Sorry for the delayed response to your questions... 

Those wheels are very nice, and as you'd expect from Stans they set up tubeless effortlessly. Those are TRP CX9 brakes, almost too much stopping power! 

As for how it rides... well, it rides just like you'd expect a high quality steel frame to ride, which is to say, great. I happen to really like the geometry, and love the feel of quality steel, so I'd say it's about the best riding bike I've ever owned. I've had lighter bikes, stiffer bikes, lighter and stiffer bikes,... but none that are better overall. 

I've currently got it set up w/ a different wheelset and a single-ring/9sp drivetrain for 'cross season, though it's looking like my season may not happen after all (having a bit of problems with my back).

I only have one (currently), but I've owned a few Poprads over the years. I could be persuaded to part with this one, too.


----------



## i abdool

how does it feel ,never heard of cyfac


----------



## ChrisVCR05

Love to see those Land Sharks, always been a fan.


----------



## ahson

My lovely Bianchi ...


----------



## i abdool

very nice,italian tradition


----------



## hawker12

*My Land Shark*

Here is another Land Shark with a conservative paint job. I found this frame used in St. Louis this Spring and the size and color scheme was JUST what I was looking for. Alas, the TT is a tad too long for me and I will probably sell it next Spring. It is somewhere between a 49-50cm in size and the steel is Deddacci Zero and was made in 2002.

I just love the white frame with blue panels (blue is a bit darker in person) and it is the best riding steel bike I've ever owned. As you see it, it weighs 17.2 lbs. All DA 7800 except for the compact 6650 Ultegra crank. Best part...I get lots of comments and stares from other riders who have never seen a LS or seen one that has this classic paint job.

Did I mention I love it?


----------



## i abdool

landshark do not build steel frames anymore


----------



## Quarkcharmer

That Bianchi is nice!


----------



## twiggy

My Ritchey! (sorry f or the bad picture quality) This is my bad weather/early-/late-season/travel/crit bike!


----------



## Chainslap

*2004 Kish (Columbus Zona tubing)*

2004 kish road bike, built w/ dura ace and ultegra cranks, Mavic wheels, Thompson Masterpiece seat post, Ritchey comp stem/handlebar, king headset, weighs around 18lbs


----------



## arndogg

Here's my Ciocc San Cristobal re-issued a couple of years with a threadless fork. I just finished the build 2 weeks ago with 11spd Athena, 3T cockpit, Kinlin 270 w/ White Ind hubs.


----------



## hawker12

Very nice, I like. I'm thinking 51cm? How do you like the Kinlin wheels and do you know what they weigh?


----------



## arndogg

Thanks. It's a 50cm. I am very much enjoying the kinlins. they are built 20/24 with cx-rays, so they are fairly light. I don't quite remember how much they weigh, I think just a tad under 1500 grams. I purchased them from ValleyCyclist.



hawker12 said:


> Very nice, I like. I'm thinking 51cm? How do you like the Kinlin wheels and do you know what they weigh?


----------



## i abdool

nice,looks comfy


----------



## weeheong

*Just another steel bike*

Hi all, I'm new here.

My name is Wee Heong leaving in Singapore.

Here my daily riding bike.


----------



## irishs12

Joe Waugh reynolds 653 with campy veloce and peugeot 531pro with shimano tiagra


----------



## Fivethumbs

The way you have your hood set up is very interesting. Do you ride a lot on the hoods?


----------



## irishs12

Fivethumbs said:


> The way you have your hood set up is very interesting. Do you ride a lot on the hoods?


No,mostly the drops. I find i get good leaverage from this setup for hillclimbing,and its more comfortable when i'm using the drops.


----------



## drfisher

*My Steel Bikes*

Just joined the forum a few minutes ago after stumbling across the site by accident. I really like single speed steel bikes. I bought the Wabi frame and added White Industries hubs, cranks,freewheel, and bottom bracket. DT Swiss wheels, Ritchey seat post and stem with carbon bars. Gearing is 46/18. This is a smooth-riding bike. The other is a Fuji Feather frame with the Fuji hubs and Mavic wheels. The crank is Sugino with a white industries freewheel. Gearing is 48/19. I live in central NC so both of these work well with the rolling terrain.


----------



## frailer5

fflyr said:


> Mapie,
> 
> What is the function of the wire in front of the brake in the second picture?


They were known over here as 'tyre savers', as I recall. Still got one on my old road-set-up-as-tourer, from the 70s, hanging in the garage, worse for wear.
They worked. Whoever was making them is obviously out of business, as I haven't seen them anywhere.


----------



## bouge-bouge

The Spirit isn't stainless but it's covered with 2 layers of clearcoat for protection. The XCR is stainless so THAT won't rust!


----------



## weeheong

Mapie, the wire is for the speed meter.


----------



## quikrick1

*2000 Tommasini CarboFire*

I really love this bike. It's very lively, almost twitchy... It took a few rides to get used to it. a lot of fun to ride, It is built with Ultra Foco main tubes (shaped), carbon seat stays and fork. The group is Chorus carbon 10 speed with Zonda wheelset. Pure fun


----------



## greenspark

*1972 Peugeot PX-10*

Had it since new. Still a dream to ride. Note the lugs.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uM01h_sxkyrKbhH5S9vBsQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wWU8wkisch8/TqtrbbRqsQI/AAAAAAAAAAo/lIvniZlDz2s/s600/px10.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=wiki2cs&target=ALBUM&id=5668742674175112961&feat=embedwebsite"></a></td></tr></table>


----------



## greenspark

*1996 Gary Fisher Marlin*

Gary Fisher hardtail, with mudguards added and a street tyre on the front.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IBWMGsmsbSKctBlnVzPuOg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-SJrzu_Cgqvk/Tqtr5UY-7LI/AAAAAAAAAAw/yAs42IQwAGI/s800/96GaryFisher.jpg" height="383" width="600" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/wiki2cs/October282011?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">October 28, 2011</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Jesse D Smith

All my four steel bikes have been projects built from the frame up, all wheels built by me. I have a main commuter and a back up, and a main road bike and a backup. Three are Reynolds 853 while the Fuji Touring bike is True Temper AVR.
This is the main ride, an 53cm '02 Buenos Aires. Can't think of much I don't love about it. 

The backup road bike is a recently built up 52 cm '03 Fuji Roubaix Pro. The jury's still out on this one, might be a problem child. I've already had to have the bb threads chased, and the King headset hasn't held adjustment. Hopefully the headtube doesn't need to be faced. It might be a bit small, but tracks dead straight and climbs quicker than the Lemond.

The main commuter is an '06 Jamis Nova, the limited production 853 version built up with a Nexus Premium IGH. Love this bike except for the no-hands speed wobble. Could be due to the heavy rear end. 

The Jamis build was modeled after the Fuji Touring that's now a backup. It's heavier and slower than the Jamis, but rides like a '75 Caddy.


----------



## kneejerk

I've been wanting to try an 853 frame since getting my 520 Raleigh, I imagine it's a lot lighter and smoother because of it!



Jesse D Smith said:


> All my four steel bikes have been projects built from the frame up, all wheels built by me. I have a main commuter and a back up, and a main road bike and a backup. Three are Reynolds 853 while the Fuji Touring bike is True Temper AVR.
> This is the main ride, an 53cm '02 Buenos Aires. Can't think of much I don't love about it.
> 
> The backup road bike is a recently built up 52 cm '03 Fuji Roubaix Pro. The jury's still out on this one, might be a problem child. I've already had to have the bb threads chased, and the King headset hasn't held adjustment. Hopefully the headtube doesn't need to be faced. It might be a bit small, but tracks dead straight and climbs quicker than the Lemond.
> 
> The main commuter is an '06 Jamis Nova, the limited production 853 version built up with a Nexus Premium IGH. Love this bike except for the no-hands speed wobble. Could be due to the heavy rear end.
> 
> The Jamis build was modeled after the Fuji Touring that's now a backup. It's heavier and slower than the Jamis, but rides like a '75 Caddy.


----------



## minh

just got this in:


----------



## rward325

Got to say i love the color but I am biased. Can't wait to see it built up.


----------



## Bonesbrigade

My Steelwool Truffle Pig - cx racing, single track, long dirt road rides. One of the best bikes I've owned.


----------



## jr59

I got a couple more;


----------



## sachase

Surly Pacer
i36.photobucket.com/albums/e10/sachase/2011-11-06_12-06-19_243.jpg?t=1320599288


----------



## sachase

can't believe I need 10 posts to post pics. I'm all over MTBR why doesn't it cross over?


----------



## Gcrosshairs

My all-arounder......


----------



## minh

Gcrosshairs said:


> My all-arounder......


is that a waltworks fork?


----------



## Dereck

Okay, I admit - it's purely personal preference.

But those straight blade forks do little for me - suspect their main aim is to lower build costs for the otherwise excellent Gunnar frames!

The blue and white one is mine, resprayed a little more tastefully than its previous 'sunglasses needed' yellow and red fade job.

The 'black cherry' ittybitty one is Spousal Unit's beloved ride. She may be fuzzy on the relationships between nuts and bolts, but is right on up there on comfort issues - and she isn't buying another bike, no way, after her Sport.

Those forks are going to get seriously looked after for a long while!

Regards

Dereck


----------



## kc0yef

*Saved Schwinn Super Sport*

HI been lurking for years 
finally decided to join and post someting
found this on CL with a Brooks 
Hi flange hubs and 600 derailleur suntour cassette


----------



## kjung

I remember those. Wasn't the Super Sport an upgrade from the Varsity? It is amazing that we rode those (sometimes great distances) as kids, but didn't realize just how heavy they really were when compared to European road bikes.

Did the headlight/lantern come with it?


----------



## LRivers

*Crosshairs frame sizw*



Gcrosshairs said:


> My all-arounder......


What size is your Gunnar Crosshairs frame & your height?
I'm thinking about buying one and curious about sizing.
Thanks.


----------



## Wheelspeed

Here's my '88 or '89 Merckx 753 that I've had for about 9 years. It's my only roadbike and still enjoying it. (My only roadbike other than wife's and mine aluminum tandem.)


----------



## Crappymonkey




----------



## Paul1PA

sachase said:


> Surly Pacer
> i36.photobucket.com/albums/e10/sachase/2011-11-06_12-06-19_243.jpg?t=1320599288


Here ya go sachase - sweet looking Pacer! :thumbsup:


----------



## kjung

Nice Fixie/Track bike.

What sort of frame is is? Mfg?


----------



## lucaslmason

A 1987 (I think) Specialized Sirrus, 1997 Lemond Reno, 1995 F.Moser Leader AX, and working on a 1987 (I think) Paramount.


----------



## Crappymonkey

kjung said:


> Nice Fixie/Track bike.
> 
> What sort of frame is is? Mfg?


The frame is a Mercier Kilo TT Deluxe from Bikeisland.


----------



## Gcrosshairs

LRivers said:


> What size is your Gunnar Crosshairs frame & your height?
> I'm thinking about buying one and curious about sizing.
> Thanks.


My Crosshairs is a 62cm. I'm 6'2" but have a 36.8" inseam. My upper torso fits a 60cm but my legs fit a 62cm. I go bigger to alleviate the saddle to handle bar drop. I run a 90mm stem which I have never had problems with. Probably because the Crosshairs is stable ride. 

If I was going to race the Crosshairs, I would get a 60cm but this is my main ride and the bigger size does me well fit-wise. 

Regarding the fork, it is an All-City cyclocross fork I picked up for $90 shipped to my house. I was saving for the $300 Gunnar fork but no rush to replace at this time because the All-City fork does a nice job. Hard sell to the wife spending $210 for a curved fork. The All-City surprised me with the quality.


----------



## LRivers

Thanks for the Gunnar sizing info. I'm the same size so that helps a lot


----------



## Scooper

1940 Schwinn Paramount track bike with vintage Campy Record pista hubs, crank, and seatpost.


----------



## Dereck

Scooper said:


> 1940 Schwinn Paramount track bike with vintage Campy Record pista hubs, crank, and seatpost.
> 
> Seriously good looking ride there Scooper - wouldn't look out of place in a museum!
> 
> Those Campag hubs - they were everyone's dream back in the day. Wherever you got them, you did yourself proud
> 
> D


----------



## MindBeyondAverage

Here is my first road bike. Bought it as a piece of junk for 50 bucks just to ride with a friend. Got really into it so I changed almost everything on the bike from chrome to black parts. Did all the work myself. Real proud of it. BTW I don't have money for modern high end ones so putting a a few hundred into this was worth it to me. Only original parts are the derailleurs, brake calipers (painted black), brakes (new hoods), and bars (new tape), oh and of coarse the frame. 


























Hope you like!


----------



## Anthony3

Here's what I've got it is an old Raleigh. I will get around to better pics. It needs to be repainted desparately


----------



## PRB

I finally got (most of) the herd together for a group pic....


----------



## hawker12

PRB, cool shot and nice bikes.

What water bottle cages are on the CIOCC? King?


----------



## PRB

hawker12 said:


> PRB, cool shot and nice bikes.
> 
> What water bottle cages are on the CIOCC? King?


Thanks. They are King stainless.


----------



## jr59

Scooper said:


> 1940 Schwinn Paramount track bike with vintage Campy Record pista hubs, crank, and seatpost.



I have Scooper envy. This is very nice!


----------



## dmx1

Nice stuff you guys have here...makes me eager to get one myself


----------



## kneejerk

Reynolds 853 from Jamis for 2012!
Seen this yet?
Looks affordable too!
2012 JAMIS BICYCLES - ECLIPSE


----------



## tihsepa

That Jamis is a killer bike.


----------



## EMR

*Bontrager Road Lite*

Bontrager Road Lite
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6496352587/" title="Bontrager Road Lite by Ed88, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6496352587_61e9591fb2.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Bontrager Road Lite"></a>


----------



## Matt1986

Scooper said:


> 1940 Schwinn Paramount track bike with vintage Campy Record pista hubs, crank, and seatpost.


Gorgeous build, well done!


----------



## Robert M.

*2005 LeMond Sarthe*


----------



## drmayer

not as fancy as some, but here's my commuter/do it all bike (Motobecane Fantom CXX):










I'm planning on buying a Gunnar Roadie frame in the near future, too.


----------



## silverbullet84

Nice rides everyone. This is inspiring me to do a build up on my '80 Fuji Grand Tourer. Planning on doing the Mt. Washington climb this year, might be cool as hell to lug an old steel frame ride up that hill.


----------



## silverbullet84

johnnyletrois said:


> '91 Tommasini & ~'74 Windsor Professional


LOVE the flaps!


----------



## dcv

1988 fuji tiara SS


----------



## silverbullet84

kjung said:


> I remember those. Wasn't the Super Sport an upgrade from the Varsity? It is amazing that we rode those (sometimes great distances) as kids, but didn't realize just how heavy they really were when compared to European road bikes.
> 
> Did the headlight/lantern come with it?


I was thinking the same thing. Gives me ideas about being seen at night...


----------



## velodog

kjung said:


> I remember those. Wasn't the Super Sport an upgrade from the Varsity? It is amazing that we rode those (sometimes great distances) as kids, but didn't realize just how heavy they really were when compared to European road bikes.
> 
> Did the headlight/lantern come with it?


I'm pretty sure that the Continental was an upgrade of the Varsity and that the Super Sport was the upgrade of the Continental.


----------



## hambike

Here's a Tommasini Super Prestige (Columbus SLX) I've been riding for 22 years. I like the little stenciled bicycles on the top tube done in five colors - kind of exotic by today's paint standards. It has had numerous component upgrades over the years and is currently running a mix of Dura-Ace 7700, 7800 and 7900 parts. The seatpost, stem and bars are all from Nitto (a bit heavy, but really strong). The bike as pictured weighs 20.4 lbs. With the "steel vs. carbon" dispute unsettled, I guess I will find out for myself as my new ride next Spring will be a Pinarello Dogma.


----------



## kneejerk

Well, a few months down the road now and I've converted the Raleigh with parts from another bike I purchased and gave up the weight weenie battle. It's 24lbs. as seen in the photo and I love it more than ever. This bike gives me a lot of confidence and is a blast to ride. Strangely it has picked up some comfort in my suedo-road biking format with platform pedals and a different saddle. Also, the Conti. tires may have contributed to more comfort. Either way, I'm not gonna go weight weenie on it again and just ride it for the wonderful scalpel that it is!


----------



## raymonda

The Dogma will never look as good as this!:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt1986

My recently restored Crescent Merckx:










And some finishing touches:


----------



## raymonda

Matt1986 said:


> My recently restored Crescent Merckx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some finishing touches:


Look in the dictionary, after the word "bicycle" is a picture of this bike.


----------



## bane

My new to me Miyata 912


20111229-Miyata 912-3-2.jpg by peter.thedrake, on Flickr


20111229-Miyata 912-31-2.jpg by peter.thedrake, on Flickr


----------



## weeheong

weeheong said:


> Hi all, I'm new here.
> 
> My name is Wee Heong leaving in Singapore.
> 
> Here my daily riding bike.


Yeah here my new wheels!

IF stainless steel bike final wei 5.920kgs!!


----------



## patsdiner

*New Olmo*

Olmo San Remo 2008 steel, Campy Athena, wheels built by Wheelfine, Lambertville NJ, where I bought the bike.


----------



## matchmaker

patsdiner said:


> Olmo San Remo 2008 steel, Campy Athena, wheels built by Wheelfine, Lambertville NJ, where I bought the bike.


Nice bike. Personally I think it would even look better with saddle and handlebar in the same color. Some more silver bits might also look nice, as that breaks the monotony of the all black/stealth colorway.


----------



## BillyK




----------



## stec06

BillyK said:


>












:thumbsup:


----------



## ultraman6970

I know that EM... In a matter of fact I know who put that EM together, more over,,, I got all the parts for that bike for the original owner. Are u the guy who bought it from a guy in las vegas?? 



jr59 said:


> I got a couple more;


----------



## stec06

Hi, welcome to the Internet.

Here's my steel frame:


----------



## dinosaurs

BillyK said:


> https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6124/5938048132_f2220e75c2_b.jpg


Awesome, love the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seneb

Fuji Connoisseur with Campy Record 10sp. It's pretty darn comfortable and handles well.


----------



## mtnroadie

Seneb said:


> Fuji Connoisseur with Campy Record 10sp. It's pretty darn comfortable and handles well.


Hands down the BEST looking Fuji I have ever seen!!!!

Very very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnroadie

mtnroadie said:


> Hands down the BEST looking Fuji I have ever seen!!!!
> 
> Very very nice!:thumbsup:


Oh yeah, as nice as it is it is not complete without a white saddle.


----------



## Seneb

mtnroadie said:


> Oh yeah, as nice as it is it is not complete without a white saddle.


Hahaha... I've been thinking of getting a new saddle, but really like that one. I agree that white would look better.


----------



## 311rulzz

These are some rad bikes


----------



## katoom

I knew I should have bought one of those frames from Nashbar,DAMN!


----------



## Tucson_2011

*Steel Bikes*

So many beautiful classic bikes in this thread, really nice to see both the common and the rare in such good shape. I have a few bikes that might belong here, separate posts for each.

First is my newest addition, an 84 Motobecane Grand Touring, 62cm, 24.0 lbs and a lot of upgrades. Next is a lighter Brooks saddle with matching leather handlebar tape.


----------



## Tucson_2011

*Steel Bikes*

The second I would like to share is an early 90's BRC Maruishi, which this forum helped me find out a lot more about. 56cm, 23.1 lbs. Lots of upgrades and many miles on this bike that I have owned since 93. Most of the time it was set up for cyclocross with narrow knobby tires and big gears in the rear, the flexible frame really handles the smoother trails well.


----------



## Tucson_2011

*Steel Bikes*

The third one in my fleet is my old mountain bike, an early 90's Bontrager design in 4130 CroMoly he did for Giant before selling his company or whatever. The only parts that are original to the bike are three of the waterbottle bracket bolts. 16" frame, 23.3 pounds and there are thousands and thousands of miles on this bike, every wearing part replaced many times over the years. I have ridden many other mountain bikes and none handle the sweet desert trails as well as this one. And, yes, I have put slicks on it with 53x11 top gears and rode it from Phoenix to the Hoover Dam on the road, and competed in charity road races with it!


----------



## Tucson_2011

*Steel Bikes*

The last one I will post here is a model still made by Schwinn, but now is a very different bike than this first year model. I have made some changes, it is actually heavier than when it was stock, but... HA! it looks like steel but is really aluminum! Quality made in Boulder.


----------



## erickB

my rossin


----------



## pista86

Here's my New Build Just finished her up. sorry for the bad pixs but it's dark outside, I live in a apt building.


----------



## Gcrosshairs

I had decided to go with Soma but then found my Gunnar at a great price. I was impressed with the quality of the Soma. I was able to inspect the Smoothie and their cross bike in person. Good stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## yokeho

*My 1984 Colnago in appropriate context*

There's a nice little Illy cafe along one of our local loops. The Colnago always seems to feel at home there. _(my first try at inserting a photo into a post in these forums, hope I got it right)_


----------



## tihsepa

Pista86. Nice bike. I really like my Soma.


----------



## Bridgestone

My wifes cruiser that is being replaced for a larger Miyata
<img src="https://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww261/tomslawns/SAM_0472.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## cycling2012

i'm newbie,can u tell me what's feeling when u ride these steel bikes? weigh too much? or strong?


----------



## tihsepa

cycling2012 said:


> i'm newbie,can u tell me what's feeling when u ride these steel bikes? weigh too much? or strong?


Smooth.

Heavy? No.


----------



## bbalint

I'm trying to decide on a new steel frame. I've seen the thread on Tommasini, so that's certainly an option now, but any thoughts on the others, in comparison? (All new frames, all steel forks):
Cinelli SuperCorsa (new Columbus SL)
Tommasini Tecno (Columbus Nemo)
Ciocc San Cristobal (Columbus SLX?)
Raleigh International (Reynolds 853)

All are around $2,500 - $2,800 US, except the Raleigh, which is $1,650. All built in Italy, except the Raleigh, which is built in China by Colossi.

If it makes any difference, I'm 135 lbs, and I'll be using Campagnolo Record 11, probably 32-spoke alu rims, White or Record hubs. I'd like to build something raceable that will last.

Thanks!


----------



## hardhead_custom

*My 01 Bianchi Eros*

Italian made frame and classic 95 mirage groupo 8sp :thumbsup:


----------



## savagemann

Just finished up my first steel bike.
I built it mostly from spare parts i had lying around.Lots of mixed parts that will be upgraded..listed as follows.

Soma Smoothie 60cm
Forte Axis fork 40mm rake
Cheapo Forte stem 90mm and bar 44cm
Chris King headset blue
105 5600 shifters 
105 5700 front and rear derailleurs
Fsa gossamer compact crank 175mm
Sram 1050 cassette 11-28
Wipperman chain
Thompson seatpost 
Fizik arione saddle
Velocity fusion hoops on 105 5700 hubs with dt comp spokes 
Tiagra rear brake
Cane creek scr3 front


Keep in mind this was hodge podged together from stuff i had sitting around.
Planned upgrades/changes......
New fork of some kind if i end up not liking this one.
Saddle has to go. Too much white.
Have a new bar stem and post in mind.....Fsa team issue stem and post with my favorite bar....wing pro compact.
Possibly change entire group to Sram force.
Have some conti 4 seasons 28c on the way. 
Any parts changed from this bike will go on the bike im building for the lady.

I built this up for a slightly more relaxed setup for longer rides where comfort is key.


----------



## Mosovich

Nice..


----------



## PRB

bbalint said:


> I'm trying to decide on a new steel frame. I've seen the thread on Tommasini, so that's certainly an option now, but any thoughts on the others, in comparison? (All new frames, all steel forks):
> Cinelli SuperCorsa (new Columbus SL)
> Tommasini Tecno (Columbus Nemo)
> Ciocc San Cristobal (Columbus SLX?)
> Raleigh International (Reynolds 853)


Check out Pelizzoli. Giovanni Pelizzoli founded Ciöcc and is still building today. He's introduced new frames this year and I haven't seen a price yet but I'd be willing to bet that the Curdomo or Corsa GP will be under $1500 for the frame/fork.


----------



## hardhead_custom

Nice set up.. at least you didn't have to spend extra bucks just to complete the bike.. :idea:



savagemann said:


> Just finished up my first steel bike.
> I built it mostly from spare parts i had lying around.Lots of mixed parts that will be upgraded..listed as follows.
> 
> Soma Smoothie 60cm
> Forte Axis fork 40mm rake
> Cheapo Forte stem 90mm and bar 44cm
> Chris King headset blue
> 105 5600 shifters
> 105 5700 front and rear derailleurs
> Fsa gossamer compact crank 175mm
> Sram 1050 cassette 11-28
> Wipperman chain
> Thompson seatpost
> Fizik arione saddle
> Velocity fusion hoops on 105 5700 hubs with dt comp spokes
> Tiagra rear brake
> Cane creek scr3 front
> 
> 
> Keep in mind this was hodge podged together from stuff i had sitting around.
> Planned upgrades/changes......
> New fork of some kind if i end up not liking this one.
> Saddle has to go. Too much white.
> Have a new bar stem and post in mind.....Fsa team issue stem and post with my favorite bar....wing pro compact.
> Possibly change entire group to Sram force.
> Have some conti 4 seasons 28c on the way.
> Any parts changed from this bike will go on the bike im building for the lady.
> 
> I built this up for a slightly more relaxed setup for longer rides where comfort is key.


----------



## RanGer498

wow i need to take pics of my peugeot now


----------



## johnny dollar




----------



## hardhead_custom

beautiful!


----------



## savagemann

johnny dollar said:


>


That's hawt !
The vigorelli is the next bike i am buying!
Great thing is i have a buddy who rides the exact same size bike i do.
So whenever i build up a new ride, he gets great deals on frames


----------



## mtor

Len J said:


> several of my steel steeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Len


Damm Sweet. I like them


----------



## colnagoguy51

Great looking bikes. I have a Colnago Conic circa 1992 in Team Buckler colors. No picture darn it.


----------



## rward325

Just added this steel beast to the collection. Unfortunately it went straight from REI to my mechanic for the once over and to add some things that needed to be immediately changed. All I got was a few cell picks before I had to run back to work. It is receiving:

Rear Rack
Bars and Stem from 3T
Fizik dual color bar tape
Crank Brothers Mallet 2 pedals

This was originally going to be my grocery getter/Commuter. It has now taken on a new life as possible a weekend camping and touring bike.


----------



## savagemann

Here is my soma smoothie in comfort mode.....


----------



## gofast2wheeler

All the bikes posted so far look great! Really enjoyed the pictures. Just wanted to add to the already impressive list:


----------



## dinosaurs

gofast2wheeler said:


> All the bikes posted so far look great! Really enjoyed the pictures. Just wanted to add to the already impressive list:


Other than the bar tape, it looks awesome. :thumbsup:

You need some of this:
Amazon.com: Cinelli Tape & Plugs Cork-Bianchi Celeste Green: Sports & Outdoors

And maybe some polished bottle cages too.


----------



## hardhead_custom

*My beautiful steel frame*

Here's my beautiful steel frame by Seven Axiom Steel in size 54.5 
It perfectly matches the Woundup carbon forks
Bike is fast and light and very easy on your back.. ergo, a very comfortable ride.


----------



## Soundtallica

*British Racing Green all-rounder.*

My british racing green, stealth all-rounder steel bike. Used for mixed dirt/road rides, touring, commuting, etc. It's comfy, relatively fast and light, and indestructible. :thumbsup:


----------



## longlegged

Wow. Amazing bikes in this thread. Jealous


----------



## rward325

*2012 Raleigh Roper*

Just picked her up late last night. Have not even had a chance to ride her really. Will use her for her dedicated reason tomorrow to go to the grocery store. I am hoping with this addition we will be able to give up one car this year! She is a beast at 27 pounds before adding racks and panniers.


----------



## Mosovich

That looks really nice!


----------



## Gcrosshairs

I like. Charcoal grey metallic with hints of blue. Nice set up.


----------



## eldavid

*Colnago Master*

Colnago Master:
Ultegra SL groupset
3T ForgeAhead stem
3T Forma SL handlebar
Selle SMP Avant saddle
Neuvation M28X Aero wheelset


----------



## hardhead_custom

nice set up..


----------



## hardhead_custom

wow.. such a lite bike for it's size..


----------



## humanbeing

Mmm, never heard of Pelizzoli before. I better get in touch with them 
Peter


----------



## humanbeing

That makes 10 posts










I love lugged steel frames:thumbsup:
This is my Bosevski. John Bosevski is a frame builder in Sydney, Australia though apparently he no longer builds frames and his business revolves around custom chainrings, cranksets and dropouts for the fixie crowd.
The frame is 58 square and Columbus SLX. Awesome paint job too.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## dcpdpayne

These are my two Shamrocks Cycles. The first was at the Richmond NAHBS in 2010 and the second one is on its way home for the 2012 NAHBS. Tim builds a great steel bike.


----------



## Dereck

You want exclusivety?

Saw this in the Air & Space Museum, in Washington, Disaster of Columbia, last week.

If the plaque is unreadable, one of five known Wright Brothers bikes in existence.

I suppose if one sold one's executive jet, a few companies, perhaps cleaned out the Ferrarri collection, one could buy both the Henry Ford Museum and the Smithsonian Institute and thus get to ride this piece of history.

Or maybe not 

Pretty impressive bike for the era. Slightly cheaper new than its present worth too, I suspect.

D


----------



## kondre2000

*My 2002 CIOCC Pro Race Carbon with new Paint Job*

I will throw up the pic i took this morning of my re-finished
CIOCC Pro Race Carbon, although not all steel, it is still nice riding.
EOM 16.5 Steel makes it semi light, with the record and light wheels,
not whats on it in the pic, it is under 17lbs.


----------



## jim911

what length and angle handle bar stem are you using? Thanks


----------



## box handler

No longer mine, but my old 2002 Cervelo Prodigy with full Ultegra 9-speed, Wheelsmith hand-built wheels with Mavic OPs, and various cockpit upgrades:


----------



## box handler

bbalint said:


> If it makes any difference, *I'm 135 lbs*, and *I'll be using Campagnolo Record 11*, probably 32-spoke alu rims, White or Record hubs. I'd like to build something raceable that will last.


Don't ever line up next to me at a race, or I might have to eat you and steal your bike. Seriously, are you next going to say that you're 23 and thinking about going pro? Way to make a forum full of fat, aging nobodies begging their wives to let them buy CENTAUR jealous!

Back to the question: if it's all the same, you might look at De Rosa's new for 2012 steel offerings, since you're in that price range. This is the first time my fidelity to the Colnago Master cult has wavered in recent memory. Link: ::: De Rosa :::


----------



## velodog

box handler said:


> Back to the question: if it's all the same, you might look at De Rosa's new for 2012 steel offerings, since you're in that price range. This is the first time my fidelity to the Colnago Master cult has wavered in recent memory. Link: ::: De Rosa :::


Yeah, I agree, the De Rosa belongs on that list. And if you're planning on racing it you may want to take a look at the De Rosa Corum. The "Men of Steel" racing team outfitted themselves with the Corum and I think that they're happy with them.

Men of Steel Racing - Home


----------



## H5N1

Reynolds 531 frame handbuilt by a friend. He used this as his resume for a job with a reputable New England custom frame building company.









Here's the kind of riding that can be had in Taiwan. Don't be fooled into thinking that this island is all noise and smoke, though there's plenty of that.


----------



## iheartbenben

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5STtyid5M1PQl1V4x_sw99MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-H8UEowUdI8I/TYt7KwXfNbI/AAAAAAAAACM/BG9BNz6j_Cc/s144/IMG00068-20110323-1316.jpg" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/112870807902957659476/Ironman?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Ironman</a></td></tr></table>

Flat bar conversion after wreck

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/2V_m4hDtNzMPXU94ZyEMJdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ynFo4uiMYN8/T3pGhslNYaI/AAAAAAAAAFk/HnN9jhSIXSw/s144/100_2085.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/112870807902957659476/Ironman?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Ironman</a></td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/X2CinFXJ6BLdSOovyO5Bd9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NmiiXkx8Zgk/T3pGiXEyEbI/AAAAAAAAAFk/U4p6JvvNnMA/s144/100_2086.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/112870807902957659476/Ironman?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Ironman</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Turk0086

*Steel frame and classic look*

Just saw a Colnago Master and drooled over it. Just curious what else is out there similar to the Colnago that I could compare it to. Its been a long time since I have actually looked into buying a new bike I have no clue what is out there. Everything I have ridden has been a hand me down.


----------



## frpax

Was:










Is now:

Added/changed:
Gone is the splash tape (I think I'm over that phase...) & it's now black
ITM bar & stem now are 3TTT bar and slightly shorter stem
Superbe Pro front derailleur
Superbe Pro skewers
Black Aero Gran Compe levers & hoods
Red Look Carbo Pro pedals in place of the MKS Sylvans

Need to find a few more Superbe Pro bits to complete it, but it is nearly perfect as is. The nose of the seat is not as high as it looks in this pic (I've never changes the saddle angle since the first pic), I think it's just the camera angle.


----------



## Matt1986

Surly Long Haul Trucker - a week away from a four month European odyssey


----------



## PaxRomana

There are some absolutely incredible bikes on this thread.


----------



## bigman

4 months - sounds fantastic, camping?


----------



## Matt1986

bigman said:


> 4 months - sounds fantastic, camping?


I am indeed! Camping when outside major town/cities, using hostels or camping grounds when I can.


----------



## erickB




----------



## jpatkinson

I have only owned steel road bicycles (though aluminum mountain bikes). My last road bike was a 2007 LeMond Sarthe (photo here). What a wonderful ride. When it was stolen last month, I considered MANY replacements, all in the $3k neighborhood (replacement value from insurance company). I decided on a Gunnar Roadie. I will post a photo when it arrives!


----------



## alexboer2004




----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

There is something very sexy about a frame with symmetrical seat/top and downtubes ... and the fact that the top tube length IS the effective top tube length ...


----------



## quikrick1

Hey gofast... cool paint job on that Master! Here's my Tecnos. Built retro-mod... Love her dearly. Sweet sweet ride.


----------



## jeffpassmore

jd3 said:


> I like steel.


beautiful bikes very nice


----------



## seaswood

*Motobecane*

Motobecane Le Champion 1977 - 62 cm 

Finally have to admit it is too big a frame.

Anyone gaggle at what it is worth?


----------



## paredown

My current fleet--the original Falcon San Remo Equipe (1971) from my racing days--repaint, no decals, 1980s era Mercian (531c) that will be a touring bike when built, Simonetti (brazed by Mike Howard formerly of Masi) Tange Prestige OS, and the latest edition, a late 80/early90s Billato/Ciocc made Columbus EL-OS.

(Sorry for the crap pictures...)


----------



## Chainslap

54cm Kish Steel frame (Columbus Zona) 18.5lbs as shown
built in 2004


----------



## Offline




----------



## Moonnerd

1992 Bottecchia Russian team bike, with Campy Super Record


----------



## quikrick1

*Three Sexy Rears!*

OK so the C50 isn't steel...


----------



## holdsworthy

*My Bikes*

Colnago super SL Campy C record Delta
Colnago decor Cromo Campy Mirage 8 speed


----------



## __PG__

1994 Custom Reynolds 531 frame (built by Paconi in Melbourne, Australia for Cecil Walker). Shimano 600 Ultegra STi.


----------



## polobreaka

my 1st post here!

not as nice as everyone's bikes here but ill play


----------



## gmhut

I'm looking for my first modern road bike, currently ride a fifteen year old Cannondale hybrid. My bike before that was the Schwinn I got when I was twelve (now 48). I can't seem to find much info on modern steel bikes online. As a starting point, which US companies should I start looking at for a racey steel road bike in the $1500-$2000 range (unless their are standouts at lower price)?


----------



## icaruswings

I have a Salsa vaya, does that count?


----------



## laffeaux

gmhut said:


> I'm looking for my first modern road bike, currently ride a fifteen year old Cannondale hybrid. My bike before that was the Schwinn I got when I was twelve (now 48). I can't seem to find much info on modern steel bikes online. As a starting point, which US companies should I start looking at for a racey steel road bike in the $1500-$2000 range (unless their are standouts at lower price)?


At that price I'd look at the Raleigh Record Ace. Soma, Surly, Salsa, and Gunnar also have full bikes in that price range. If you go with a "slightly" used bike there are lots of bikes in that range.


----------



## jpatkinson

*2012 Gunnar Roadie*

I just picked it up, today. 
Goal was to replace my stolen LeMond Sarthe.
Archived color: Poppy.
SRAM Force group.
Open Pro on Ultegra hubs. 

I have yet to decide on handlebar height.

I *love* it.


----------



## Island Volpe

I am a newbie to the forum and need a few more posts to be able to add to this thread. I have a 2007 Bianchi Volpe and another steel bike that I am repainting right now but cannot for the life of me, figure out what it is. Thanks for the inspiration, and please check my post out later to help me I.D. my mystery frame. Peace.


----------



## Island Volpe

Hi, all! Newbie to the forum. Recently acquired a used 2007 Bianchi Volpe on the island of Saipan. The only thing I've changed on what seems to be the original build is the handle bar tape (crashed once already ) and swapped the Wellgo SPD pedals for flats (since I do not have clipless shoes yet). Sweet rides here on this thread! Peace!


----------



## spastook

My 2001 Independant Fabrication Crown Jewel with Campy Chorus and Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels.


----------



## kmc

*curtlo v2.0*

My Curtlo. Won the frame in a raffle in 2007. Recently refinished and rebuilt with new components. Weighs in at 16.8 pounds with pedals and cages...not bad for 59ish size steel bike!


----------



## Zampano

holdsworthy said:


> Colnago super SL Campy C record Delta
> Colnago decor Cromo Campy Mirage 8 speed


Sweet SL. What bars are those--Cinelli 65, TTT Gimondi?


----------



## box handler

spastook said:


> My 2001 Independant Fabrication Crown Jewel with Campy Chorus and Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels.


Hey, is that a threadless adapter? If so, it looks really, really clean. I'm building up a late 90s Crown Jewel and it has a threaded fork. I'd normally just pony up for a Cinelli 1a and be done with it, but it came with a threadless adapter and I'm considering using it...


----------



## cda 455

quikrick1 said:


> OK so the C50 isn't steel...



Very nice :arf: !


----------



## cda 455

seaswood said:


> Motobecane Le Champion 1977 - 62 cm
> 
> Finally have to admit it is too big a frame.
> 
> Anyone gaggle at what it is worth?



Do you want to sell it  ?

Nice frame.


----------



## SSRider

kmc said:


> My Curtlo. Won the frame in a raffle in 2007. Recently refinished and rebuilt with new components. Weighs in at 16.8 pounds with pedals and cages...not bad for 59ish size steel bike!


That Curtlo is sex


----------



## spastook

box handler said:


> Hey, is that a threadless adapter? If so, it looks really, really clean. I'm building up a late 90s Crown Jewel and it has a threaded fork. I'd normally just pony up for a Cinelli 1a and be done with it, but it came with a threadless adapter and I'm considering using it...


No, it came with a threadless fork.


----------



## Shojii

box handler said:


> Hey, is that a threadless adapter? If so, it looks really, really clean. I'm building up a late 90s Crown Jewel and it has a threaded fork. I'd normally just pony up for a Cinelli 1a and be done with it, but it came with a threadless adapter and I'm considering using it...


Sorry to hijack, a quill indy looks quite fab (not mine)


----------



## box handler

Shojii said:


> Sorry to hijack, a quill indy looks quite fab (not mine)


Can't be a hijacking if it includes a photo of a beautiful steel frame bike (even if it isn't yours!). What are those spacers at the bottom of the stem? (that's a hijacking)


----------



## ingevdabeele

*Moser frame*

I have a great Moser bike. Could someone please help me determine the value of this frame? I am planning on selling it.


----------



## icaruswings

*Salsa Vaya on Tour*

My trusty orange Salsa Vaya on a couple of tours


----------



## B-Factor

Dave Hickey said:


> Here are a few of mine


Nice bikes, I wonder if when I post mine you can see if it is also a 3Rensho, a best guess is that it is. Once I have enough posts I will have some pics to share.

Thanks.


----------



## B-Factor

So far, my favorite category!!!


----------



## seaswood

*motobecane le champion*

Yes frame wheels crank brakes to be sold
Should pick up Serotto next week sometime.


----------



## cale262

My Old Leggero... relegated to "rain-bike" status...I don't ride in the rain much though.


----------



## fabiocanada

I have a bianchi steel frame and i love it!


----------



## seaswood

*serotta*

Older serotta frame with braze on shifter mounts.
Trying to reuse parts from Campagnolo wraparound setup, found a friction plate to use.
But there is are some spacers needed as in still too loose to hold on friction.
Anyone have any information on using older braze on shifters, spacers etc.:mad2:
had found some information, lost it.


----------



## dsb137

Here's my Peg...
She's been rode hard and put up wet...
Starting to look a little worn and dated...
But she's still my favorite...
Even with funky green tires...










https://mybloodybikeblog.com/pegoretti-marcelo/

Dave


----------



## cale262

seaswood said:


> Older serotta frame with braze on shifter mounts.
> Trying to reuse parts from Campagnolo wraparound setup, found a friction plate to use.
> But there is are some spacers needed as in still too loose to hold on friction.
> Anyone have any information on using older braze on shifters, spacers etc.:mad2:
> had found some information, lost it.


The last time I installed DT friction shifters (late 80's) the shifters themselves came with both flat and curved spacers, your best bet IME is to goto an older LBS and see if they have some kicking around, I used to have a tonne of them as you only used the one set and the other set got tossed into a communal parts bin...


----------



## seaswood

There seems to be an attachment where the Braze on's are located the newer brake lever shifters are using. Is there a name for that piece the cables run thru? On the down tube side just the cable runs to the derailers? Seen in a few photos of bikes here.
May be better route than using older shifter that have flat & oval spacers already.


----------



## Allshownogo

Here's my pair of Raleigh Bananas!
Proper Old Skool fun










These are my daily commuters!
The Lo-pro for when it's dry and I'm doing low gear workouts (it's on a 102" gear), and the road bike with its Crud Catcher mudguards for wet days on its 80" gear.
The road machine is Reynolds 853 throughout.
The Lo-pro is Dyna-Tech Titanium main tubes with Reynolds 753 stays and forks.

And please...........
No comments about the saddles. That angle works for me, and I have feeling in my undercarriage when I finish a ride unlike if I have it flat like everyone says it should be.


----------



## Igor1080

These are sick!


----------



## drmayer

New Cross Check commuter/utility bike...










Size 58.


----------



## jpatkinson

drmayer said:


> New Cross Check commuter/utility bike...


Love it.


----------



## martinrjensen

*My new Tommasini Sintesi*

(love these forums). Just finished this. Here is a picture following my first 20 miles on her. No problems and only thing I have done since this picture is to lower the bars about .7cm. May change the tape color later on but for now, it's just going to be ridden.


----------



## Easyup

*1986 Dave Scott Ironman, Centurian*

My daughter's ride when they come home to visit. Little too big they really need a 52cm rather than this a 54cm. My steel is a '87 Master Ironman under modification now.


----------



## davidof

Reynolds 653 Donahue frame with Campy chorus bits and bobs


----------



## cda 455

martinrjensen said:


> (love these forums). Just finished this. Here is a picture following my first 20 miles on her. No problems and only thing I have done since this picture is to lower the bars about .7cm. May change the tape color later on but for now, it's just going to be ridden.



Pure bike pron :arf: !


Beautiful bike :thumbsup: !


----------



## martinrjensen

Beautiful bike. Paint or get a red (to match) seat post binder bolt. Not really a critic but still. Unless that is a seat post binder collar, then get _it_ painted or anodized_. Maybe you could get a saddle like that with white thigh pads similar to the Fizik Aliante model?_


Seneb said:


> Hahaha... I've been thinking of getting a new saddle, but really like that one. I agree that white would look better.


----------



## Roger M

1989 Stan Johnson










Full of prints










1983 PSV 10










73ish Motobecane Grand Touring 










82 Miyata(sorry about the non drive side picture)










Titan of unknown vintage



















Rossin










1988 Masi Nuova Strada










Have a few more, just need to dig up pictures..


----------



## Johnny B.

When looks count!


----------



## Mr.Stiff

1987 Ciocc Designer '84 Cromor, just done a complete rebuilt with a '84 DA-EX gruppo, fork is Colnago Precisa because I crashed the original one many ys ago.

Ready for next y's L'Eroica although for this event I might put on some 28 mm semi cross tires ...


----------



## steelbikerider

I ordered the frame in '99 and it was my regular ride until I bought a carbon frame 2 months ago. I still try to ride it once/week. Probalby over the 50000 mile mark by now.


----------



## kaliayev

My Trek 660 with a DA7700 drivetrain.


----------



## Johnny B.

When size matters


----------



## Aussie Rider

Here's my collection of steel



Colnago Master Olympic by aussierider43, on Flickr


Colnago Tecnos by aussierider43, on Flickr


Scapin EO8 by aussierider43, on Flickr


Vintage Eddy Merckx 1984 by aussierider43, on Flickr


IMG_0010 by aussierider43, on Flickr


IMG_0011 by aussierider43, on Flickr


Track Bike by aussierider43, on Flickr

Also have another Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra but don't have a photo at the moment


----------



## nelson4568

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7188611287/" title="DSC03200 by nelson4568, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7097/7188611287_22da5d931a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC03200"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7370239014/" title="2011 Masi speciale randonneur by nelson4568, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7235/7370239014_ecf278254d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="577" alt="2011 Masi speciale randonneur"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7370238518/" title="1982 Masi Gran Criterium by nelson4568, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5319/7370238518_3c9ecde770_b.jpg" width="1024" height="577" alt="1982 Masi Gran Criterium"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7370223204/" title="2011 Masi speciale corsa by nelson4568, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8020/7370223204_bd7bb3f11f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="577" alt="2011 Masi speciale corsa"></a>


----------



## Malik

Hello everyone,

this is my steel frame made by Mr Rychtarski from bikes4you.pl. 

picasaweb.google.com/Maliksogest/SteelIsReal


----------



## bigman

Fantastic


----------



## 74extiger

*Chas. Roberts of London*

Columbus EL-OS tubing. Silver soldered lugless. Campy Chorus grupo. 1996

https://s1146.photobucket.com/albums/o528/unihi/bike/

gary curtis - Santa Monica


----------



## brewster

Johnny B. said:


> When looks count!



Super HOT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pacer1

Isn't it amazing how the older bikes that are none in such a simple way are so beautiful. You have to just the the beautiful lines of old classic steel bikes. New cf bikes all look the same.


----------



## stumpbumper

Pacer1 said:


> Isn't it amazing how the older bikes that are none in such a simple way are so beautiful. You have to just the the beautiful lines of old classic steel bikes. New cf bikes all look the same.


Totally agree. For the most part the same thing has happened to automobiles. Years ago you could tell a Chevy from a Ford from a mile away, but now Toyoto, Honda, Cadillac, etc. look much the same. First came cookie-cutter houses made of vinyl folowed by many other things in life. 

When I bought my first carbon-fiber bike its "wow" factor was quite high because not everone had one. Now I get far more favorable questions from other riders when they see me on a steelie. 

Steel bikes forever! :thumbsup:


----------



## minh

minh said:


> just got this in:


deleted trouble posting pic! see below


----------



## minh

finished pics

View attachment 260625


----------



## Casspir

This is my steel Kona. Not that fancy but I put it together with a classic look in my mind.










Despite being cheap, the frameset proved to be very decent. I assembled it to be a bad weather trainer and commuter, but I find myself riding it far more often than expected. It is springy but not flexy for me, fork is heavy, but the bike is only around 8.9 kg as is. And it is very comfortable on the long rides without losing sharp handling. I'm very happy with it. And a funny thing happened: when browsing for deals, looking for a cheap steel frame I ended up at some Portland shop, and guess who was selling me the Honky Tonk frame? It was Erik Tonkin.


----------



## xjbaylor

minh said:


> finished pics
> 
> View attachment 260625


More pics please, beautiful bike!


----------



## Travisty

My 2011 Masi Speciale


----------



## MXL

jd3 said:


> I like steel.


Does anyone know the what paint scheme the Colnago has? I have an MXL with the same paint and thought it was the AD21. It's very similar to the Mapie team bike minus the cubes.

Lou


----------



## cyclostam

Nice build! Nice frame with good parts!
Honky Tonk is a bit overpriced (in Europe at least)
I was considering a complete Honky Tonk, but for the money it costs, it is not well equipped, so I ended up with a Felt F4130 paying 50 euros less.



Casspir said:


> This is my steel Kona. Not that fancy but I put it together with a classic look in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite being cheap, the frameset proved to be very decent. I assembled it to be a bad weather trainer and commuter, but I find myself riding it far more often than expected. It is springy but not flexy for me, fork is heavy, but the bike is only around 8.9 kg as is. And it is very comfortable on the long rides without losing sharp handling. I'm very happy with it. And a funny thing happened: when browsing for deals, looking for a cheap steel frame I ended up at some Portland shop, and guess who was selling me the Honky Tonk frame? It was Erik Tonkin.


----------



## rjsdavis

*1990 - Greg LeMond - Z Team Replica*

Here's my 1990 - Z Team - Greg LeMond Team Replica (SLX Frame & Forks)


----------



## Steely Dan

*Surly Pacer*

My first bike build. 2012 Surly Pacer with FSA Gossamer Compact Crankset, Ultegra derailers, and Ritchey wheelset.


----------



## Tribish

Nice bike. Way better than the more modern paint colours


----------



## Pacer1

Very nice Pacer. Did you build or buy it complete. I have a pacer as well in British racing green with all Tiagra group and mavic wheels and love it.


----------



## Cpt000

Unrelated question - if I buy a vintage 90s steel bianchi frame, can I just slap on a 2012 groupo or do I have to hunt for vintage parts as well?


----------



## humanbeing

If the rear spacing is 130 mm then there shouldn't be any problems. If the frame doesn't have a brazed on front derailleur tab you'll have to get an adaptor as modern band on front derailleurs don't seem to come in steel seat tube sizes.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Golfguy

Here's my redheaded Italian girl, "Sophia".


----------



## rjsdavis

humanbeing said:


> If the rear spacing is 130 mm then there shouldn't be any problems. If the frame doesn't have a brazed on front derailleur tab you'll have to get an adaptor as modern band on front derailleurs don't seem to come in steel seat tube sizes.
> Cheers,
> Peter


Good advice - the rear dropout spacing is key for a modern freehub with upto 10 speed cassette. Many really vintage frames just can't accomodate them, as they were built for a 5 or 6 speed old style freewheel, and different wheel building geometry! 

Everything else should be relatively fine. You can always go for an older Dura-Ace / Ultegra band on front mech in any case that will fit your seatpost unless you're going for something super-chic like Shimano DI2 technology.....


----------



## pennyfarmer

1991 Specialized Allez. 1 owner.  Not my everyday rider but still very fun.


----------



## Steelhead3686

*Mint Condition*

For those of you that have posted photos of your rides and are in amazing condition. How in the world does the paint on your frames look so new? I have a 1985 Trek 400 Series that I just bought for $100. It is red with the white lettering and I would like to have the paint touched up. Also, (and I know this isn't the place for it but I'm new to this site) I am trying to theme the bike in red,white, and blue since it has the "USA" on the seat tube. However, I am also new to road bikes. I have been MTBing for four years now. Could someone point me in the right direction to find compatible levers silver,white, or blue blades? Bottom line, if I can't get blue or white levers (I haven't found any yet) then I want a set of silver ones with white hoods or a brand that I can easily find and buy white hoods for. The levers on the bike are the stock non-aero levers with the "suicide levers". I have talked to they guys at my local bike shop and they are also looking into this matter for me but they can only do so much. I will post a pics to this thread asap and continue to do so throughout my customization process.

-Get busy living, or get busy dying-


----------



## PlatyPius

Steelhead3686 said:


> Could someone point me in the right direction to find compatible levers silver,white, or blue blades? Bottom line, if I can't get blue or white levers (I haven't found any yet) then I want a set of silver ones with white hoods or a brand that I can easily find and buy white hoods for. The levers on the bike are the stock non-aero levers with the "suicide levers". I have talked to they guys at my local bike shop and they are also looking into this matter for me but they can only do so much. I will post a pics to this thread asap and continue to do so throughout my customization process.
> 
> -Get busy living, or get busy dying-



Origin-8 (the house brand of J&B Importers, one of the major distributors in the US) has aero brake levers with white lever blades. They're made by Tektro, so it's possible Tektro has them also.

Edit: Never mind. I just looked, and they seem to have gotten rid of them. I have one new pair left here in the shop, so I would guess others might as well. All of the online sellers seem to be out of them. Maybe eBay? Here's a link to what they look like:
BRAKE LEVER OR8 RD PROFORCE SR WHT/BK: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## LandShark'n

Steelhead3686 said:


> Could someone point me in the right direction to find compatible levers silver,white, or blue blades?


Finding silver levers should be a cinch; Tektro offers a nice, ergonomic model for no a lot of money. If you want to go with integrated shifting, then I would look at MicroSHIFT's White line. They have white with red as a colour option and it would probably suit you well. Another idea is to buy silver levers and paint them with Duplicolor Metalcast and finish them off with an economical two-part urethane such as SprayMax 2K clear. I have used these products and can attest to how well they work in giving an anodized look to metals.

Check out the results of my Stars and Stripes paint job.

Bike Project: Haro Extreme Comp - Andrew Baloga


----------



## Steelhead3686

Those would be perfect if I can get a blue or white hoods. Are there Origin-8 hoods or "universal" hoods that I could cover the black with? Or is it possible to cover the hood of levers with bar tape? I apologize for my ignorance. I am very new to road bikes.


----------



## Steelhead3686

*My Trek 400 Series*

Here is the beginning steps of my customization. It had a BMX saddle that I replaced and put Crank Bros Eggbeater 3 on it. More customization and pics to come.


----------



## SSRider




----------



## Blue Star

2006 Marinoni Leggero (Columbus Zona) with new Athena drivetrain and 3T attachments:


----------



## ericgw84

Reynolds 853 Iron Horse Victory


----------



## cale262

Blue Star said:


> 2006 Marinoni Leggero (Columbus Zona) with new Athena drivetrain and 3T attachments:


Noice, other than my own, this is the first Leggero I've ever seen:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Star

Thanks, cale262. I see that yours is done with the same motif... very classy look to it!


----------



## minh

xjbaylor said:


> More pics please, beautiful bike!


thanks! and here you go:

View attachment 263492


View attachment 263493


----------



## JaeP

*1999 Schwinn Peloton*

I found this frame next to a dumpster at my velodrome. It sat in my bedroom for a year when I found out I had enough parts to build her up. Although she's smaller than I'm used to (58cm vs. 60cm) she's my favorite ride. I may have to rethink my frame size.


----------



## bigman

Great find!


----------



## rjsdavis

That's a very decent dumpster find indeed!


----------



## Kurious Oranj

*Boulder Bicycle*

This is my most recent steel addition. A Boulder Rando. A very smooth ride.


----------



## dawknezz

Makes me envious looking at all the sweet rides, and riders owning multiple bikes.


----------



## tbassak

*Daltex with stainless lugs*

Awesome bike. Glenn was great to work with.


----------



## Maverick

Here's mine..

Colnago Master 55

cheers!


----------



## cyclostam

:eek6::eek6::eek6:


----------



## shoegazer

My '92 Pinarello Montello with C Record - still my favorite Pinarello


----------



## AtomicMoose

Maverick, that bike is stunning.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

@AtomicMoose,

Thanks for the compliment. 
This was my summer project bike for 2012. 

Among the built highlites being the silly light (142 gr to be exact) one-piece seatpost and saddle combo handmade by a fellow weightweenie. I did the decals myself  
Other components are mostly off-the-shelf available Campagnolo SR11, with AX Lightness Orion brakesets, as well as Extralite stem.

Total weight is a tad north of 6900 gr. 

Cheers!


----------



## dualpivot

My 1999 Lemond Tourmalet (55 cm) via crappy cell phone photography, in my hands now for a few months. SKS P35 fenders fit with Pasela TG 28mm tires...barely. That's my first bar tape job in about 20 years, I used yellow cotton tape with twine and shellac. The 8-speed Shimano RSX components work well. Sometimes I wonder if the 57cm frame might have fit a little better, but this is working well so far.


----------



## jr59

I got a couple more;


----------



## x-free

My 1st steel bike.


----------



## Golfguy

x-free said:


> My 1st steel bike.


Interesting bike, could you give us some details?


----------



## SirVelo'

Here is mine....Pinarello Vuelta with Colubus EL.

Still not built yet, but I've ordered a Campagnolo Athena 11 Siver groupset...Richey Classic bars, stem, seatpost (all in silver), and Campy Eurus tubless wheels.

When it;s all together I'll post a picture of the finished bike


----------



## fa63

My Soma Smoothie:


----------



## joejeweler

*Serotta With Joe Bell Paint*

Some may have seen it posted elsewhere, but here is my recently built up from frame my late 1980's Serotta with Columbus SLX tubing. The previous owner (2nd owner) bought it in 1994 and sent it out to Joe Bell in 1996 to work his magic. It's still outstanding in visual appeal, and i get comments all the time on it.

Currently running as 1x8 with a 39T titanium alloy Dura Ace chainring/12-26T custom built Sram cassette (thinned the cog spacers to match my pre 1997 dura ace RD). .This cassette has cogs of 12,13,15,17,19,21,23,& 26 teeth. It's actually a pretty useful range for my needs, representing gear inch equivilants of 88,81,70,62,55,50,46, & 41 with my solo 39T chainring. 

I had initially set my freewheel up with cogs of 11,13,16,17,18,20,23, & 26T , (with a tightened key cluster in the central cogs in my most used gears), but found the jump from 16T to 13T too great, and messed up my cadence. I rarely used the 11T anyway so don't miss it, and the middle range of cogs (where the chain line is best on this 1x8 setup) is smooth shifting at points that make a meaningful change but not TOO much.

Up to now i can climb any local hill i've tried,....sitting down. Some are tougher than others, but my legs havn't failed me yet! :thumbsup:

I made use of one of my Dura Ace RD-7402 rear derailleur having the problematic pre 1997 DA shorter cable pull/index click by thinning the spacers between each cog to about .114 to 115" each and using a 9 speed chain to handle the tighter cog spacing. (down from normal 8 speed cog spacers of about .118")

Dura Ace 7400 group bottom bracket, crankset, and 7700 group duel pivot brakes round out the essentials. Dura ace SL-BS77 bar end shifter mounted to a Paul "Thumbie" shifts the cogs. Brake levers and pedals from Shimano M730 1987 era mountain bike group. Cane Creek Aerohead wheeset with titanium spokes and nipples at central bub location and Duraskin 700x25c tires. I also run a Dura Ace 32H wheelset with Serfas Drifter 700x28c tires on Mavic MA-40 rims for everyday. The Cane Creek wheelset has just too low a spoke count for my piece of mind. 

Set up as a comfort bike commuter, i used an Origin-8 quill stem to 1-1/8" threadless converter, and burried that under a Delta stem riser topped with a 50mm Thomson Elite mountain bike threadless stem. The cap is cosmetic and not structural in this installation, held in place with the a small bolt compressing a fitted rubber gromet.










*I like all the wheelbase i can get! *


----------



## paul y.

Thanks. Beautiful steelies one and all.


----------



## PRB

x-free said:


> My 1st steel bike.


That's quite the first steel bike. :thumbsup:


Golfguy said:


> Interesting bike, could you give us some details?


It's a Pegoretti Responsorium.....Columbus XCr (stainless).


----------



## LookDave

Riding this DeRosa Corum for 2 months, finished change to Campy group this week. Really, really enjoy this bike!


----------



## Mosovich

Now that's a nice bike! I wanted one, but they told me ten weeks wait, so I went custom with a Hampsten and have been happy.. How long did you have to wait??


----------



## LookDave

Mosovich said:


> Now that's a nice bike! I wanted one, but they told me ten weeks wait, so I went custom with a Hampsten and have been happy.. How long did you have to wait??


Extraordinarily fortunate to pick the frame up on Ebay - in excellent condition from a seller who obviously took great care of it.


----------



## branthopolis

*A recent acquisition..*

2011 Raleigh International with full Chorus 11spd group and Eurus wheels


----------



## GGW

post deleted


----------



## cyclostam

*Felt F4130*

Impressive steel rides!!!
My humble steel ride, a Felt F4130.
The photos are from the day I received the bike, now it has a Ritchey Classic stem.


----------



## Pacer1

Very nice bike. I love how simple everything is on it. Just a real class bike.


----------



## cyclostam

Thank you!


----------



## AtomicMoose

Pacer1 said:


> Very nice bike. I love how simple everything is on it. Just a real class bike.


+1! Great looking bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## mattheis

Mine:









Wifes:


----------



## Fred 853

1980 Andre Bertin Model C-132

THE FOLLOWING EXCERPT FROM: 
1980 Catalog
R.C. Hallett's World Champion Bicycles
2122 Coal Pl. S.E., Albuquerque, N.M. 87106
505 843 9378 or 842 5015

VeloBase.com - Catalog Scans

Bertin Models | Bertin Classic Cycles

Andre Bertin
Model C-132
Weight 24.0 lbs. This touring model is constructed of double butted Vitus 172 tubing throughout and has forged Campagnolo or Milremo front and rear fork ends. The Vitus 172 frame is more supple and about 1/2 pound lighter than the Durifort frames.

The components are the same as on the model C-31 with the exception of a more expensive crank, lighter seat post, lighter pedals, and toeclips and straps. The TA model 1690 professional alloy cotterless crank is the finest crank available for touring; it is one of the lightest and most versatile cranks made as it will accept chainrings from 26 to 68 teeth and can be easily converted to a triple for 15 or 18 speeds. The alloy seat post and extra light Lyotard 460D alloy pedals contribute to the overall light weight of this bicycle. Sizes are 52, 54, 58, and 64 cm. Colors are fire engine red, dark gold metallic, light blue green metallic, white, champagne beige metallic, silver and black.

ModelC-132 
Wt.24.0
Frame Vitus 172 Double Butted throughout Campy dropouts.
Wheels700c x 26 Super Champion Rims. SF QR hubs, 4x double butted Robergel Sport Spokes 
Tires Wolber 700c Super Sport. 100 psi, presta valve tubes.
Cranks TA 1690 Cyclo Touriste Professional alloy cotterless with professional crank spindle 40/52.
Freewheel 14-28
Pedals Lyotard 460, dural
Derailleurs Simplex Criterium. Parallelogram front, metal levers.
Brakes Mafac Racer
Bars & Stem Milremo Professional extra wide reinforced bars 44 cm wide, forged alloy stem with Allen bolts.
Saddle Ideale 39, dural post.
Extras Kickstand, toeclips.
Sizes52, 54, 58, 62, 64

* The bike in the picture is original except for the Schwalbe Durano tires, Schwalbe tubes, Brooks Leather Bar Tape and wood plugs, seatpost, Naborsa leather seat bag, and the Ideale 90 saddle (which replaced the Ideale 39 saddle at time of purchase). For weight savings, the kickstand that came with the bike was not installed when the bike was originally assembled but was replaced by the Flickstand. Also, the stick-on letters spelling "Bertin" on both sides of the seat tube - which would have looked at home on a mailbox - were removed right after delivery in 1980 for aesthetic reasons. Recently a reproduction headcrest that is period appropriate was added to the seat tube in the area where the stick-on letters were removed.

** The Naborsa leather seat bag is just the right size to hold a Lezyne Pressure Drive mini pump, an inner tube, and some tire patch supplies and to still maintain the leather and steel retro look. (Amazon.com: Bicyclehero Naborsa Bicycle Seat Pack Leather Black: Sports & Outdoors) It replaced a Zimbale bag that was moved to my Mercian Strada Speciale.

Other photos available at Fred 853´s photostream on FlickeFlu


----------



## humanbeing

Jim Bundy Reynolds 531 57.5 seat tube
Athena 11 speed Ultra Torque
Chorus levers
Ambrosio Excellence rims
Chorus hubs
Veloflex Master 23 tyres
Record headset
Cinelli 1A stem
Cinelli Giro D'italia bars
C Record seat post
Brooks Team Professional Seat
Brooks leather bar tape
Elite bidon cages
Looking forward to long rides,
Peter


----------



## SSRider

my updated gunnars


----------



## Creakyknees

Not mine, these are the builder's (Hans) and his wife (Helen)'s personal bikes. Love the colors and details. 










custom stem on Helen's bike:










Hans' bike is fillet-brazed and race-ready.


----------



## Fred 853

2011 Mercian Strada Speciale:

FINISHING AND COSMETICS
Frame - Reynolds 853 with Reynolds 631 forks and stays
Frame Color – No. 1 Emerald Green Flamboyant
Head Tube, Seat Tube Panel, and Bands – No. 7 Ruby Flamboyant lined with No. 10 Gold Polychromatic.
Lug Lining – No. 10 Gold Polychromatic. Cast Clover Leaf Cutouts and Fork Crown Cutouts filled with No. 7 Ruby Flamboyant and Lined with No. 10 Gold Polychromatic.
Down Tube – Gold Gothic Text Transfer 
Head Tube – Mercian Headbadge
Seat Tube – Crest Transfer 
Top of Seat Tube – 853 Tubing Transfer
Brake Guides – 3 Through Guides on Lower Left-Hand Side
Rear Dropouts – Vertical 
Geometry - Custom

COMPONENTS
Full Campagnolo Athena 11s silver alloy gruppo 
Campagnolo Record alloy threaded headset
Campagnolo quick release skewers
Campagnolo cables
White Industries H2 and H3 hubs (Front-32H and Rear-36H) 
D/T Swiss Competition double butted spokes and Pro Lock brass nipples in Black Color
Mavic Open Pro rims in Silver Color
Schwalbe Ultremo DD 700 x 23C tires
Schwalbe SV15 40mm butyl inner tubes 
Nitto S-83 seatpost
Nitto Technomic stem 
Nitto M190 Euro 80 handlebar 
Nitto Bottle Cage R
MKS Prime Sylvan Touring Pedals (Silver Color)
MKS Super Deep Steel Toeclips 
MKS Spin-II Pedal Flips
Brooks B15 Swallow Chrome Saddle in Honey Color 
Brooks Leather Bar Tape in Honey Color (with oil finish on wood plugs)
Brooks Toe Straps in Honey Color
Zimbale Leather Saddlebag in Honey Color
Jagwire Tube Tops rubber cable/frame protectors 


** The Zimbale Leather Saddlebag is just the right size to hold a Lezyne Pressure Drive mini pump, an inner tube, and some tire patch supplies and still maintain the leather and steel retro look. ( www.zimbale.com/Front/Product/?url=Product&product_no... )

Also, I did put a light colored oil finish on the Brooks handlebar plugs before the bike was assembled because I did not like the look of raw unfinished wood. 

Finally, a couple of somewhat unusual features of the bike include: 

(1) the Nitto M190 Euro 80 handlebar, which I had to order from Alex's Cycle in Japan. This handlebar is compatible with European brake levers and has a second groove for Campy Ergopower cables. The curve is slightly different on this Nitto bar as compared to the Nitto STI bars for Shimano levers, and it flows better into the Campy controls.

(2) the three through guides on the lower left side of the top tube. These guides allowed the use of a full-length shielded rear brake cable which resulted in a nice feel when working the rear brake, less chance of something gumming up the rear brake cable, better alignment with the modern cable routing of the Ergopower controls, and a somewhat retro look of a completely shielded rear brake cable.

More photos may be seen at http://flickeflu.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## humanbeing

Beautiful!


----------



## paredown

Fred 853 said:


> 2011 Mercian Strada Speciale:


Perfect!


----------



## Roger M




----------



## dpgtbam2

*A couple from my Steel Frame stable.*

1959 Legnano 
1966 Schwinn Paramount


----------



## Rhymenocerus

My budget bike.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason

terry b said:


> Here are mine.


That Vanilla beautiful!


----------



## Elpimpo

killerface McGee, my trainer bike


Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason

My humble additions.



















Lugged steel '80's Shogun. I did the paint scheme on it in 2004. It has seen plenty of miles since. It's for sale now. It has been my commuter for the past few years but I am replacing it with this one.










This is the replacement. Not as pretty, but a bit more versitile.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

These are some of mine


----------



## seaswood

*Campagnolo chain fit.*

I ended up getting new Centaur fittings, Mavic wheels even with a Campagnolo hub still require a Mavic lock ring. Thank you Landrys in Norwood could not of known that without them knowing. Had a clamp for front braze on but incorrect so that is another item ordered thru ribble.
Fitting chain Campagnolo instructions state Height to top of bottom roller is; = 10 / 15 mm MAX / = divided sign as computer does not reproduce a divided sign.
Anyone have experience with fitting campagnolo chains? Have the tool but realize length is vital to operation.:idea:


----------



## BoSoxYacht




----------



## frailer5

LeMond was only ever used on a trainer. Never been on the road until I got it from owner#1 8 months ago. It squealed with delight when I took it out. :lol:

Pegasus was made by builder Keith Davis. (Canberra, ACT, Australia). BB stamped 87011, which I safely assume is Build #11 for '87. Was well looked after. I had fitted quite a few NOS bits to get it how I wanted it.


----------



## gsxrawd

*2013 Ritchey Road Logic*

My current steel rig, I see it as a kind of a modern classic


----------



## gsxrawd

These are steel bikes that I had in the past.


----------



## Sharknose

gsxrawd said:


> These are steel bikes that I had in the past.


That Coppi is beautiful. Everything just looks so neat and perfectly in balance. Why do you no longer have it? (Sold/Stolen/Crashed?)


----------



## qwertasdfg24

*Gianella(Marinoni built) Columbus SL*

had this bike since i was 16, it was originally built with Ultegra, but i've always wanted campagnolo components, couldn't afford it back then. This year, finally updated it with Centaur and Zonda wheels.


----------



## davcruz

1990 Concorde PDM replica, Chorus 10 speed


----------



## AtomicMoose

qwertasdfg24 said:


> had this bike since i was 16, it was originally built with Ultegra, but i've always wanted campagnolo components, couldn't afford it back then. This year, finally updated it with Centaur and Zonda wheels.


Are you 17 now? That bike barely looks ridden. :aureola:


----------



## qwertasdfg24

I was 16 back in 1994. I ride about 2000 km a year, haven't been riding since I moved to USA in 2006. Started riding again this year, now with new enthusiasm from now on


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

The nice-weather rig:


The all-weather commuter:


----------



## theEconomist

awesome bikes guys


----------



## Cinelli 82220

One thing about steel, it can usually be restored to like new condition by its maker. 

This will be my commuter come springtime, note the fender mounts.


----------



## tihsepa

My new garage sale find. 

LeMond Team Z.


----------



## GGW

Lot's of beautifull bike here ! here's mine .Hampsten LDV .Columbus Spririt and Life tubing D11 King Perrogetti headset .17 pounds


----------



## velodog

GGW said:


> Lot's of beautifull bike here ! here's mine .Hampsten LDV .Columbus Spririt and Life tubing D11 King Perrogetti headset .17 pounds


That's a nice bicycle.


----------



## bigman

Noice!


----------



## 3rensho

That's a beautiful bike. Great color!


----------



## GGW

Merci beaucoup


----------



## joejeweler

seaswood said:


> Older serotta frame with braze on shifter mounts.
> Trying to reuse parts from Campagnolo wraparound setup, found a friction plate to use.
> But there is are some spacers needed as in still too loose to hold on friction.
> Anyone have any information on using older braze on shifters, spacers etc.:mad2:
> had found some information, lost it.


I just make use of thedowntube braze on bosses by mounting common cable stops at these positions. Then you can use bar end shifters, or in my case, handle bar mounted thumb shifers. Much easy to use and works well.


----------



## cstocke

any ideas what year?


----------



## Whale_520

This doesn't seem to be the direction of the thread but these two might be worth looking at.  The first one is my personal everyday. And the second was for a customer.


----------



## velodog

Whale_520 said:


> This doesn't seem to be the direction of the thread but these two might be worth looking at.  The first one is my personal everyday. And the second was for a customer.


You need to lean the green one on a mirror or something.


----------



## AtomicMoose

I'd love to ride the green one! I saw the write-up on this a few months back. Very cool idea!


----------



## seaswood

*Serotta*

[/ATTACH]
View attachment 274789
Finished Serotta frame Campagnolo gears, BB, Noodle bars, with Campy newer levers.
LBS did final tweek as I was chasing my tail on settings. New ride when spring gets here in New England.


----------



## Fred 853

*De Rosa Nuovo Classico*





















In my build, a 46/30T Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset (SUGINO) was mounted on my 2013 De Rosa Nuovo Classico frame along with a Shimano FD-CX70 cyclocross front derailleur. (Source for the crankset - SUGINO OX801D Compact Plus + Chainwheelset) According to the Shimano web site (Product), the FD-CX70 is designed for use with top gear chain rings of 46-52 teeth and has a maximum capacity of 16 teeth. So, it works fine with the Sugino 46/30T crankset. The FD-CX70 is also fully compatible with current Shimano ST-6700/ST-5700/ST-4600 10-speed road shifters as is the Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset. That means that the combination of the Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset and the Shimano FD-CX70 front derailleur works well with Ultegra 6700 shifters and the Ultegra RD-6700-A-SS rear derailleur and a 12-30T Shimano cassette. The combination of a 46/30T crankset and a 12-30T cassette gave a reasonable top gear of 100.7 gear inches and a low gear of 26.3 gear inches. That gearing is great for general riding up and down hills by average riders like myself.

An 11-28T cassette could have been substituted in the above build, which would have given a top gear of 109.9 gear inches and a low gear of 28.2 gear inches. For comparison purposes, a standard compact 50/34T crankset with a 12-30T cassette would have given a top gear of 109.5 and a low gear of 29.8 gear inches. 

More component details and higher resolution photos are available at - DSC_0326 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!.


----------



## AtomicMoose

Beautiful bike ^^


----------



## Blue Star

I concur... very elegant! 

That's the biggest jump on the fd I've ever come across.


----------



## Easyup

Interesting components, beautifully executed. How's the ride?


----------



## Fred 853

Easyup said:


> Interesting components, beautifully executed. How's the ride?


I have only had the bike a couple of weeks, and right after I got it, the weather turned cold and icy. So, I have very limited time on the bike, but the feel of it is lively but not twitchy with a smoothly operating geartrain that provides some great low gear options. It nicely compiments another steel bike I have with a standard compact 50/34 crankset.


----------



## Fred 853

Blue Star said:


> I concur... very elegant!
> 
> That's the biggest jump on the fd I've ever come across.



A 46/30T jump sounds like a big one, but it is actually the same 16T jump found on a standard compact crankset of 50/34T.


----------



## Fred 853

Thank all three of you for your very kind words about the appearance of my bike. I tried for a "vintage" look with a little of my own personal style thrown in.


----------



## kjung

Agreed, very nice looking bike.


----------



## Blue Star

_A 46/30T jump sounds like a big one, but it is actually the same 16T jump found on a standard compact crankset of 50/34T._

D'Oh!


----------



## stunzeed

just built this up as a winter bike/commuter
View attachment 276068


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod

10 + years of lusting after one and finally realized last year. IF Crown Jewel and Chorus. Photo by RBR member Motomatt.

Yes I run Time MTB pedals on all my bikes.


----------



## Colnasty

I have a big crush on steel bikes right now. I bought this '90 Master on the 'bay a little bit ago and am surprised at how much I ride it, especially considering I have a 4 month old C59!
I like it so much I was going to switch it over to 11 speed, but decided to leave it as is and build up a '96 Decor instead!
View attachment 276317


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod

Colnasty said:


> View attachment 276317


Love the bell


----------



## Squenchy

That Nuovo Classico is superb!


----------



## Squenchy

Here are mine.

De Rosa Neo Primato
View attachment 276461


Colnago Super
View attachment 276462


Tommasini Super Prestige
View attachment 276463


----------



## macmaverick1

View attachment 276714


----------



## fluxmaden

*help i need help from experts*

hello i am joshua i recently bought a mountain bike for about 300$
the gears system and brakes are from shimano but im afraid about the frame, i am scared that it is a cheaply made unbranded aluminum frame
all it has on it is, combat, shimano speed, shimano equipments and for the fork it has this logo called wer wolf. what are these 
and may i know if this frame is reliable for mountain crossing. heres a picture.

im using my phone so its a direct link to fileshack.com my account folder.


----------



## fluxmaden

btw there are a few numbers on the frame stating "URT 9221 FSD"


----------



## clalor

I'll play.

My Kirk JKS Classic

View attachment 277329


My '85 Eddy Merckx Professional

View attachment 277330


----------



## mrswart

My Cervelo super prodigy with Bonty D5's.


----------



## Frequent_Traveller

This is my steel city bike (but good to go out of pavement too around the city, even through forest). It's an England-made Raleigh touring bike at origin.

View attachment 277453


Now it's fitted with 700x32 tires for better road efficiency and a Brooks B17 leather saddle.


----------



## jr59

Better late than never;

View attachment 277460


----------



## MunkeeHucker

View attachment 277682

My Brand New Mr. Pink! ah to be back on Steel is awesome!


----------



## 2Bills

*Soma Smoothie*

Smooth is the new fast


----------



## 2Bills

Love the ride of steel. It is amazingly smooth and lively. Coming from a cdale synapse carbon I am really surprised how great it feels.


----------



## Don4

Back from when Trek made good bikes.

1983 Trek 560

Fell in love with this bike in 1983, when it's $400 price tag was too rich for my college student budget.

Found this one on eBay in fall 2011, a good original, right down to the original bar tape. This shot is from my first ride, right after it arrived. You have to love the 65 mm stem.

View attachment 281429


Over the winter of 2011-2012, I completely tore it down and rebuilt it with current components. I built the wheels myself, at Covered Bridge Cyclery, under the watchful eye of PlatyPius, who supplied just the right mix of encouragement and derisive comments to keep me on track and entertained. Only the frame, paint and decals are original. I cold set the frame to accommodate wheels with modern spacing and to accommodate the Campy 11-sp drivetrain. BTW, the stem is now a 110 mm.

Here it is from this past weekend. 22.2 lbs as shown. Love this bike: looks great, handles great, rides great, and jumps when I kick it, and not as fragile as my cf Felt wunderbike.

View attachment 281430


----------



## Camilo

I've recently built up this Sannino frame and fork I bought this spring - using parts on hand. It's set up pretty nice now and I'm enjoying riding it. The next step 
will be to get some wheels for it (currently stole the wheels off my daughter's bike!) and maybe change to either indexed downtube shifters or some integrated 
brake/shifters. The friction shifters are fun in a nostalgic way, but that's about it.

View attachment 281434


----------



## philtreefrog

Hello there. Just found this forum so thought I would add a pic of my new purchase. havent had a bike since my raleigh bomber (which I still have!) and couldnt resist. this. 
View attachment 284893


----------



## philtreefrog

New bike.
View attachment 284894


----------



## joejeweler

I originally posted this bike on page 29, but made several upgrades and thought it worth another look 

My simple 8x1 commuter city ride, for when i need more than just 1 gear. 
(the Brooks B17 Imperial seat not yet adjusted down as it is now 

I found a barely used Mavic Open Pro SUP wheelset with blue rims,....pretty close match to the Joe Bell Paint on this Serotta. I really like the much improved braking on the machined rim surfaces. (especially with the like new upgraded Dura Ace BR-7800 calipers)





I've done this on a few other worn out large ring Dura Ace chainrings,.....recyclyed them into pretty nice chainguards on my 1x8 setups. Grinding down the teeth to a nice rounded and smooth surface,....but leaving a "hint" of a 2 chainring crankset.

You can also just makeout the K-Edge Single Cross chain catcher behind the faux outer chainring/chainguard. Don't want to ever mess up that fabulous painjob! 






Because of right shoulder bone spurs (and much pain if i exceed a narrow range of motion), i like to use a quill stem riser that converts to allow use of any 1-1/8" stem. The higher riding position is also more comfortable on my arthritic neck.

I don't like the thinner look of a the usual threaded quill stem. I've made 5 aluminum covers from used seatpost material (i get 3 covers from one seatpost, about $5 at my LBS) 

These are of a length that allows me to "slam" the quill riser/converter to the max height. I've tapered both ends of the cover tube to allow use of a sealing 0-ring at the top of the headset, and a matching taper to the one at the top of the quill converter before it stops at a rest of any stem installed. Never hurts to have an extra seal on top of the headset.

 

I use the 7/8" quill stem to 1-1/8" threadless converter like the black one on the bottom. The upper one was never as high as my riding needs require.



A few more pics of the still nice 1994 Joe Bell repaint on this 1980's Serotta:


----------



## nodcc

View attachment 284899
View attachment 284900


2005 Sarthe that I am slowly converting to Campagnolo Record


----------



## joejeweler

Here's my other steel "road bike",....a 1977 Schwinn Paramount with those wonderful Nervex lugs. The chrome on these matches the rear of the chainstays and lowers of the fork.

I have it set up currently as a fixie with a wheeset by Surly, and rims are Mavic Open Pro.

The frame was a little small, but set up as i have done quite comfortable and functional. Not many road bikes of current vintage include rack bosses


----------



## aingeru

Here we go...


----------



## ridesmasterx

View attachment 287006


----------



## bigman

A stunning rig - full 7800 build ? . What brake pads?


----------



## Campy_rec10




----------



## civdic

KVA stainless steel.


----------



## mbaulfinger

Civdic, Nice bike. Can't quite make out the name on the bike. Can you give us some more details on this beauty? Thanks alot


----------



## shinsplints

Sweet! Prodigy or SuperProdigy?



Elpimpo said:


> killerface McGee, my trainer bike
> 
> 
> Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr


----------



## shinsplints

I just picked up this pristine 2004 Cervelo SuperProdigy. I don't want to do too much but it does need a new stem, saddle and pedals.


----------



## aingeru

bigman said:


> A stunning rig - full 7800 build ? . What brake pads?


Swiss Stop Yellows


----------



## davcruz

1993 Tommasini


----------



## cale262

because not every road is pave...


----------



## temoore

*My new Gunnar Sport as a commute bike*








Some older Campy 10 speed stuff, a little new including Velo Orange Grand Cru long reach brakes. Running Campy Eurus 2 way fit wheels tubeless with Hutchinson Secteur 28mm tires. About a week old, like it a lot.


----------



## TKLP

My new Gunnar;


----------



## davcruz

TKLP said:


> My new Gunnar;


Holy huge frames and spacers Batman!! I thought my Tommasini was big...Love the Gunnar though, the color is very nice! May I ask what bars you have there?


----------



## YOLO

Here's my Trek!


----------



## TKLP

davcruz said:


> Holy huge frames and spacers Batman!! I thought my Tommasini was big...Love the Gunnar though, the color is very nice! May I ask what bars you have there?


nitto noodle


----------



## DaveG

*Colnago Master*

2013 Colnago Master with silver Athena


----------



## Rolling Thunder

1980 Gios Torino Super Record Chrome - 63cm


----------



## slauki

Nice Bike, here is mine. ;-)

At 799.- Euro, I don't think my Honky Tonk was overpriced.


----------



## temoore

*My Gunnar Sport*

Gunnar Sport with Orange Glow over Silver paint. 56cm. This is my commuter / winter bike. Really great ride. Other bike is a Moots Vamoots, and I am happy riding either bike. Did not expect this from the Gunnar w/ fenders and rack, but it has turned out to be a great ride. Hutchison Secteur 28mm tubeless tires.


----------



## edthemechanic

This is my SIMONCINI-Bicycles, which I used for the testing of the GHISALLO Bamboorims for clincher tires. The lugged Frame and the Fork are made out of stainless steel FLY100. The fork is developed by the manufacturers of the tubes.

Here you can read more about the Bamboorims for clinchers and tubular tires, I can recommend them:

Ghisallo Wooden Rims presents Bamboo ? Official Release ? Rims Protocol | The Insider


----------



## mattheis




----------



## jct78

*IF Crown Jewel*

picked the frame off of ebay. it was sitting in some dude's garage for years...as it's in immaculate shape.

it's built up with ultegra 6700, enve 2.0 fork, king headset, fizik saddle, easton everything else.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

My (demo) Volagi Viaje:




Review here.


----------



## SSRider

stoemper taylor. true temper s3
<img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3807/11921331623_504a383a77_b.jpg"/>


----------



## Triggsie

Salsa: It's Colossal


----------



## mm9

My old 1987 Centurion Dave Scott Ironman Expert was in parts in my garage. Just rebuilt it:


----------



## wgscott

I got this in 1987:


----------



## DrSmile

After 5 years of travel vacations (about 12 total), my Breakaway is fully serviced and ready for more:


----------



## sante pollastri

Pinarello radius


----------



## DocRogers

also posted in the Retroclassic gallery, this is the Merckx I just finished. Chorus headset, Daytona FD, everything else Veloce. 25c Gators, double taped bars, ready for spring.


----------



## fn1889m

Soma Stanyan.
Sugino crank. Rest is Ultegra, +/-


----------



## ellisjte

Some really sweet bikes in this thread.

Here's my new Moto. Just did my 1st metric century on it, it's my 1st road bike. So far I think it's great.


----------



## warren128

A good excuse to post a pic of my bike 

1987 Raleigh Team Replica, 531C Race Frameset, Campy SR/C-Record drivetrain.


----------



## velodog

warren128 said:


> A good excuse to post a pic of my bike
> 
> 1987 Raleigh Team Replica, 531C Race Frameset, Campy SR/C-Record drivetrain.


Nice Raleigh.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch

My All City Nature Boy.


----------



## troutmd

Pulled from a trash can as rusting hulk that needed some love.

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/user/troutmd/media/DSC_0025.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/DSC_0025.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0025.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/user/troutmd/media/DSC_0031.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/DSC_0031.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0031.jpg"/></a>


----------



## floridave

My 1986 Tommasini. Many, many miles of racing on this frame. Was stored in the attic for years while I went through various mostly carbon bikes. Now it sports Campy Record 10 speed and is my main road bike. ( and no longer has the AeroBars)


----------



## rgordin

floridave said:


> My 1986 Tommasini. Many, many miles of racing on this frame. Was stored in the attic for years while I went through various mostly carbon bikes. Now it sports Campy Record 10 speed and is my main road bike.


Very nice. Tommasini bikes are beautiful. You went from carbon to character.


----------



## rgordin

troutmd said:


> Pulled from a trash can as rusting hulk that needed some love.


What good fortune. How was the chrome when you found it?


----------



## MaxMay

So many beautiful steelies on here. I have an old Olagnero that i want to get restored. With further inspection it looks like it could be pretty special. 

Vanni Losa frame what should i do. The paint work is really nice but quite worn would it be a crime to get it powder coated? 

Or does anyone know if it can be restored?


----------



## troutmd

rgordin said:


> What good fortune. *How was the chrome when you found it?*


Rough! I media blasted the frame/forks, prepped & polished, then sent off for re-chrome.

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/user/troutmd/media/DSC_0026.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/DSC_0026.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0026.jpg"/></a>


----------



## floridave

Well it came out nice!



troutmd said:


> Rough! I media blasted the frame/forks, prepped & polished, then sent off for re-chrome.
> 
> <a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/user/troutmd/media/DSC_0026.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/DSC_0026.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0026.jpg"/></a>


----------



## T K

My new Soma Smoothie.
I've owned 12 bikes in the last 10 years, and if I could only have one this would be it.
I could ride this all day or have no problem using it on race day.


----------



## velodog

MaxMay said:


> So many beautiful steelies on here. I have an old Olagnero that i want to get restored. With further inspection it looks like it could be pretty special.
> 
> Vanni Losa frame what should i do. The paint work is really nice but quite worn would it be a crime to get it powder coated?
> 
> Or does anyone know if it can be restored?


Post pics.

If it's something special, I'd paint before powder coat.

But if it's really something special, I'd just give it a good cleaning and leave it original.


----------



## paredown

velodog said:


> Post pics.
> 
> If it's something special, I'd paint before powder coat.
> 
> But if it's really something special, I'd just give it a good cleaning and leave it original.


Losa is a great builder--he was chosen to build the Cinelli SCs for good reason.

Agree with Velo--if the paint is decent, I would clean and wax. All the components can be cleaned and regreased etc. If you switch to modern components, keep the old stuff so you can put it back if you want.


----------



## FTR

Size 58 Concorde Prelude frame and fork made of PRX (Paris Roubaix) tubing
Cinelli stem
Cinelli Campione Del Mondo bars
Campagnolo C-Record headset
Campagnolo 10 speed groupset
Nitto S65 seatpost
Arundel stainless cages
Arundel Gekko bar taped
Campagnolo silver 8/9/10 speed hubs laced to Mavic Open Pro rims with Competition spokes (32 hole, 3 cross)
SMP Dynamic saddle
Stainless Speedplay pedals.

Ben Wallis up here in QLD repainted the top tube to compliment the rest of the paint and painstakingly touched up the many small chips and scratches.
The top tube had previously been rattle canned black by a previous owner for some reason.


----------



## AtomicMoose

FTR - She's gorgeous!


----------



## pinkrobe

My first steel road bike since '97:








Not quite finished. Still needs rotors, a rear brake, bottle cages, bar tape and various adjustments. The frame is custom Columbus mix 'n' match fillet.


----------



## FTR

AtomicMoose said:


> FTR - She's gorgeous!


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## FTR

pinkrobe said:


> My first steel road bike since '97:
> View attachment 294112
> 
> Not quite finished. Still needs rotors, a rear brake, bottle cages, bar tape and various adjustments. The frame is custom Columbus mix 'n' match fillet.


Pic is not working.


----------



## pinkrobe

FTR said:


> Pic is not working.


Fixxorrd!


----------



## FTR

pinkrobe said:


> Fixxorrd!


Not.


----------



## rgordin

Beautiful bike and refinishing job. I was having a difficult time seeing the lugs until I clicked the enlargement and went to your photo site.


----------



## pinkrobe

FTR said:


> Not.


F5! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sun Rider

<a href="https://s927.photobucket.com/user/elphil_photo/media/IMG_0205.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad120/elphil_photo/IMG_0205.jpg" border="0" alt="Colnago Master photo IMG_0205.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s927.photobucket.com/user/elphil_photo/media/002.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad120/elphil_photo/002.jpg" border="0" alt="Steel Bianci photo 002.jpg"/></a>


----------



## rplace13

Sun Rider, love love love! that Colnago. 

Here is my Gunnar Hyper-X. Loving my steeled friend.


----------



## Casspir

It's a '93 Wheeler Chiostra with 130mm rear spacing and it is an amazing ride.


----------



## bpsimpson22

Lemond steel.


----------



## bpsimpson22

delete


----------



## Blue Star

Some lovely bikes... here's my modest contribution:
2006 Marinoni Leggero with an updated drivetrain (2010/12 Athena).


----------



## stefx

Just got this one - Marinoni Leggero EL-OS 56cm, did not ride it for more than a km yet


----------



## Blue Star

That's a fine looking Leggero, stefx.


----------



## stefx

Thanks Blue Star, great find + Lucky it was perfect fit for me and came with full Dura-Ace.

BTW, did not see your post at first... looks fine too. Mine is early 2000, don't know the exact year - or how to find out .... if anyone knows


----------



## 55x11

Ritchey Breakaway Steel frame.
Travel frame, in both Road and Cyclocross configuration.


----------



## Blue Star

2012 Salsa Casseroll with '06 Campagnolo Centaur drivetrain


----------



## bpanahij

Ritchey Road Logic 2.0 Frameset
Painted to match Ritchey Full Carbon Fork
Ritchey WCS Headset included
Ritchey Pro 4-Axis 44
Ritchey Comp Curve Bars w/ white bar tape
Ritchey Comp Link Seatpost
Mavic Ksyrium SLR Clincher Wheelset
105 5800 brake caliper (standard set)
105 compact chainset (50x34)
105 5800 front derailleur (clamp-on)
105 5800 rear derailleur (short cage)
105 5880 cassette (11-28)
5800 11 speed chain
105 5800 STi levers
Ultegra BB-R60 English thread bottom bracket included
LOOK KEO 2 MAX CARBON TINKOFF SAXO PRO TEAM EDITION PEDALS
Saddle: (Pending)


----------



## bpanahij

Ritchey Road Logic 2.0 Frameset
Painted to match Ritchey Full Carbon Fork
Ritchey WCS Headset included
Ritchey Pro 4-Axis 44
Ritchey Comp Curve Bars w/ white bar tape
Ritchey Comp Link Seatpost
Mavic Ksyrium SLR Clincher Wheelset
105 5800 brake caliper (standard set)
105 compact chainset (50x34)
105 5800 front derailleur (braze-on)
105 5800 rear derailleur (short cage)
105 5880 cassette (11-28)
5800 11 speed chain
105 5800 STi levers
Ultegra BB-R60 English thread bottom bracket included
LOOK KEO 2 MAX CARBON TINKOFF SAXO PRO TEAM EDITION PEDALS
Saddle: (Pending)


----------



## Flbikejunkie

Bianchi Vigorelli with Ultegra 6600.


----------



## bpanahij




----------



## Aladin

My all in one bike.. has the clearance for tires to near 2". 853 Reynolds steel with alloy fork.. light, fast and the right compromise between stiffness and ride comfort.

2004 Lemond Poprad.


----------



## Whacked

Thread full if WIN

Beautiful bikes!


----------



## Powerfibers

My 1988 Colnago Victory. Rides great, although I have only been able to get it out a few times in the weeks I have had it. It's been a little snowy in Buffalo lately.


----------



## lml999

Here's one of my favorites. It's a Colnago Master CX, one of two or three steel cyclocross frames built by Ernesto over the years. This one was built in the mid-90s and came with a steel unicrown fork and Shimano kit. I do ride it regularly...it is a sweet ride. I do *not* race it due to its rarity.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Specialized AWOL Comp in commuter mode:


AWOL Comp commuter by GRAVELBIKEcom, on Flickr


----------



## kjdhawkhill

thats a fantastic bike.


----------



## mfdemicco

55x11 said:


> Ritchey Breakaway Steel frame.
> Travel frame, in both Road and Cyclocross configuration.


How did you get the V brakes to work with those brake levers?


----------



## MrXC

My Ted Wojcik disc gravel grinder and daily driver.


----------



## CliveDS

Working on paint for new steel road bike I have designed. Model will be 94 CS (94 was the last year the TDF was won on a steel bike CS = Classic Steel)

Comments please. 

Frame is TIG welded, made from Columbus Downtube is Max, Chain stay Kerin Spirit, TT Spirit, Chain stay Spirit, post is 27.2 Headset is external, fork all carbon 1 1/8th


----------



## xsalirx

2014 stoemper Taylor


----------



## Jewisskid

1990 Bianchi Quattro


----------



## fn1889m

This is not the best bike ever made, but it is a fun ride. I cleaned up a well used Soma Smoothie frame, Cerakote blue. 105 brakes and derailures, down tube shifters, Crane Creek brakes, SKF bb, Sugino compact crank and 11-28 in back. The wheels are the weak spot. Just Eastons, on sale. A bit heavy but true. But it does work. Did the first long ride today, tuned the shifter, etc. (and leveled the seat). I am getting older, and am just a recreational rider. Pass me on the left, please.








Just a blue frame now, without any brand name. Reborn in blue ceramic.







105 works fine. 







I like Sugino cranks, and the bb is bomb proof.







And downtube shifters just work. Replaced the DuraAce with old Campagnolo friction shifters.

The ride reminds me of the American Eagle (Nishiki) I had when I was 17. It is pretty responsive and fairly soft ride for 25 tires. Fun to ride. Smerf bike.


----------



## Zerort

Reynolds 853, tapered head tube.


----------



## Tachycardic

That is the nicest Robin Hood I've seen!


----------



## Cyclist69

One's a Raleigh Sprite and the other is a Masi SS.


----------



## SystemShock

CliveDS said:


> Working on paint for new steel road bike I have designed. Model will be 94 CS (94 was the last year the TDF was won on a steel bike CS = Classic Steel)
> 
> Comments please.
> 
> Frame is TIG welded, made from Columbus Downtube is Max, Chain stay Kerin Spirit, TT Spirit, Chain stay Spirit, post is 27.2 Headset is external, fork all carbon 1 1/8th
> View attachment 303068


Love the color, reminds me of the old Specialized steel bikes.

Love the skinny tubes.

Not a fan of the carbon fork. 'Classic' steel bikes didn't have 'em, and those fat blades aren't very aesthetically pleasing when paired with skinny tubes.


----------



## Normbilt

Normbilt Bikes
Ride Something Different
IMG_20150316_185841091 by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## Scooper

Logon required.


----------



## Winn

Here's my new Raleigh Port Townsend, it's been at the shop for three years calling my name I finally convinced my wife I needed it. First actually new bike I've bought in years.


----------



## robt57

Seen these Port-Ts up close and personal. These are super nice sleds.

Enjoy!

My Bridgestone REDUX kind of following the same style diggs.




Winn said:


> Here's my new Raleigh Port Townsend, it's been at the shop for three years calling my name I finally convinced my wife I needed it. First actually new bike I've bought in years.


----------



## Winn

Thanks and nice ride


----------



## dragulievic

Rossin columbus slx 58cm (late 80s, unfortunately I do not know what model) on Campagnolo Centaur/Veloce (brakes & cranks); Campagnolo Khamsin wheels


----------



## Mr Pink57

<a href="https://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/mrpink57/Bike/47F69D71-447F-45F9-8B4F-B2B9311C6003_zpsyb2fnuj0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 47F69D71-447F-45F9-8B4F-B2B9311C6003_zpsyb2fnuj0.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Brittster

*1972 Schwinn Paramount Chrome P15-9*


----------



## bugly64

*Rossin*


Just got this frame and can't wait to put my Ultegra 6700 groupset on it.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Deleted.


----------



## aclinjury

Brittster said:


> View attachment 305047


nice bike. Look at the offset on that fork


----------



## dxn2

New (to me) Merckx Arcobaleno ready for it's maiden trip. Shimano 600 group set w/DuraAce brakes.


----------



## mm9

Went riding with a friend today. He showed me his old steel bikes:

Paletti with Campy Record groupset.










Serrota with Campy Record groupset. He added the carbon fork later.


----------



## Brittster

*1972 Schwinn Paramount Chrome P15-9*



aclinjury said:


> nice bike. Look at the offset on that fork


Thanks. The paramount P15-9 continued to use the English bend blades until 1977.


----------



## Aladin

This POPRAD of mine is a great ride. Shown with 38c 'trail wheels', I've a 1450 gr 24-28(18-10) road set for it also. Love this bike.

Have a 2000 Litespeed Appalachian coming soon......... first ti bike for me.


----------



## MrB67

I have 2, both steel lugged frame bikes. I love the "feel of steel"
First is a 1984 Kuwahara Pulsar. 4130-Chromoly lugged frame, Suntour tube shifters, Suntour derailleurs, Sugino GT 52/42 Crank, Dia-Comp brakes, Ukai rims/hubs. Typical mid-80's Japanese components, very reliable, work great. The bike is in the middle of a rebuild, so the pic is from last fall.








My other Steel bike is my pride and joy. It's a 1995 Carrera-Podium race bike, was my Dad's, he passed it on to me, good thing I'm only 1" taller than him as the frame was custom ordered from Italy to his measurements. Fits me perfectly. It's the same setup that Marco Pantani road in the 95 Tour de France, my Dad was a HUGE Pantani fan! Columbus tubing, Compagnolo Record Titanium Grupo, Cinelli goose neck and bars/tape, Mavic ceramic rims with Record hubs. The paint and bar tape are the team colors too. She rides like a dream...


----------



## GKSki

Pinarello Gavia with Columbus TSX and Campagnolo Chorus. Really like the Sun-Ringle Assault rims and the Easton carbon seatpost. Cockpit is Cinelli.


----------



## Travis Bickel

Here is one of the 9 steel frame bikes I own. It is a '92 Merckx MX Leader. It was built for Michel Zanoli.


----------



## Winn

There's something just right about that bike Travis. Very nice.


----------



## TC Johnson

*Hampsten Team Pro 7-11*

Greetings!

Here is a pic of my Hampsten Team Pro, currently for sale in the classifieds.

Will miss this bike, but other projects beckon.

TC


----------



## robt57

Nice on the Andy H fodder. 


An acquaintance last year got a call from Richard Sachs. He had totally forgot about Six-ish years earlier sending up a deposit. He decided to not let the spot got to the next guy in line [which I suspect happens a lot] and a few months later got the bike w/Chorus IIRC. He can afford it, but how much better than that does it get?


----------



## TC Johnson

*Hampsten Team Pro 7(again)*

Greetings!

Tried to reply earlier, but didn't seem to take.

Here is a pic of my Hampsten Team Pro, currently for sale in the classifieds.

Will miss this bike, but other projects beckon.

TC


----------



## bugly64

*Rossin*

Finally got it put together and I'm loving it. Swapped the pedals to Zero plays after the first ride. It weighs 21 lbs.


----------



## Finnbinn

*The future is steel.....*

Well here's my contribution. The bike was branded "Road Chief" and was sitting against a shed for the last 10 years. Most likely mid 80's elcheapo from a LBS. Rebuilt with what I had lying around; donated forks for 700c, 6500 shifters, 5700 deraileurs and BB, Miche dual pivot brakes, CX70 crank and my favourite seat. After a bare metal strip, just hit it with a can of blue hammertone as no primer required. Some pinstriping and custom stickers topped it of, as well as the shiny blue carbon weave effect bar tape  The usual manipulation was required to fit modern 700c wheels and 9 speed cassette, as well a lower mount point for the rear brake. It's 11.4kg atm, however might come down with nicer wheels in time. Oh, and yesterday I did a 55km ride at 30.7 kmh on it which I am absolutely blown away by. Cheers.


----------



## Mengtian

My first bike. Still ride it 40 miles a day. Finally looking to get a new bike. Either a Fuji Transonic or Cervelo R3 (R5). I love this ride though, Last year made Lemond Zurich . Full Ultegra package. Bought it brand new in 2002 (?)

BTW: I normally have Shimano Ultegra SPD-SL Carbon pedals on the bike
View attachment 306391


----------



## cs1

Finnbinn said:


> Well here's my contribution. The bike was branded "Road Chief" and was sitting against a shed for the last 10 years. Most likely mid 80's elcheapo from a LBS. Rebuilt with what I had lying around; donated forks for 700c, 6500 shifters, 5700 deraileurs and BB, Miche dual pivot brakes, CX70 crank and my favourite seat. After a bare metal strip, just hit it with a can of blue hammertone as no primer required. Some pinstriping and custom stickers topped it of, as well as the shiny blue carbon weave effect bar tape  The usual manipulation was required to fit modern 700c wheels and 9 speed cassette, as well a lower mount point for the rear brake. It's 11.4kg atm, however might come down with nicer wheels in time. Oh, and yesterday I did a 55km ride at 30.7 kmh on it which I am absolutely blown away by. Cheers.
> View attachment 306229


Love it!


----------



## ls1togo

Two iterations of my 90 Colnago Super...NOS frame, Shimano 105 11 speed...Krysium SLR's or 60mm carbon tubies...


----------



## Mcfarton

ls1togo said:


> Two iterations of my 90 Colnago Super...NOS frame, Shimano 105 11 speed...Krysium SLR's or 60mm carbon tubies...
> View attachment 306631
> View attachment 306632


Nice bike but the carbon ones look off to me on that bike.


----------



## fuhsmc

My Raleigh Super Course. 531 Reynolds steel, 27x1 1/4" wheels, Shimano Crane GS derailleur, Schwinn rims and tires, etc. Got it for $250 excl. shipping.


----------



## Finnbinn

Finnbinn said:


> View attachment 306229



Well I couldn't help myself. As nice as it looked in modern classic spec, I've decided to explore its performance potential. New upgrades include changeover to 10 speed, full carbon forks, 3T Ergonova 400mm carbon bars, and all new cabling for good measure (yes BTW, it is possible to fit 11/8" forks to a 1" steerer frame). Weight is now down to a respectable 10.4kg, and am looking forward to a much more balanced feel as I felt from the start that it was too front heavy. Did I mention building this bike has been a very satisfying/fun experience?


----------



## FTR

Finnbinn said:


> Well I couldn't help myself. As nice as it looked in modern classic spec, I've decided to explore its performance potential. New upgrades include changeover to 10 speed, full carbon forks, 3T Ergonova 400mm carbon bars, and all new cabling for good measure (yes BTW, it is possible to fit 11/8" forks to a 1" steerer frame). Weight is now down to a respectable 10.4kg, and am looking forward to a much more balanced feel as I felt from the start that it was too front heavy. Did I mention building this bike has been a very satisfying/fun experience?


Got a pic of how it used to look?


----------



## Finnbinn

FTR said:


> Got a pic of how it used to look?


Note factory fitted straw.....

Also, just wanted to add that the red Colnago and the green Raleigh just before this post are my favourite bikes listed so far. Absolute classics in their own right


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

My favorite steel bikes... Zullo, Tesch, and my Miyatas...


----------



## GKSki

Another who prefers Flites.


----------



## jfaas

Shined up with new tires. Dropped the stem about 6 mm to see if that feels much different.


----------



## EZFollower

*This Bottecchia Special is all original.*







This Bottecchia Special I have kept all original. I only replaced bearings in hubs and BB with the original Compagnolo balls just because was refreshing grease. Collector's dream. 
Two other Bottecchias I have will need more serious restoration, I will post pictures when it's done.


----------



## fn1889m

Not a classic or anything. But a touring bike I built on a Massi cross frame. 9 speed, ubiquitous touring components. Works fine as a touring bike. LBS did the bb and headset. 48/36/26 and 11-34. 36 spoke Shimano hubs. Mavic rims. Steel Massi cross frame, rebranded. Do not know why, maybe an over-run.


----------



## jmeloy

Here are a couple of mine....2011 Pegoretti Marcelo and 2013 Speedvagen:


----------



## VaughnA

My Shamrock Fluid Druid. Painted to mimic Parnelli Jones' 1963 Indycar. Had it about a month and I'm in love. Perfect fit, ride and handling. Just need to be the rider it deserves.


----------



## hawker12

VaughnA said:


> My Shamrock Fluid Druid. Painted to mimic Parnelli Jones' 1963 Indycar. Had it about a month and I'm in love. Perfect fit, ride and handling. Just need to be the rider it deserves.
> 
> View attachment 310957


Very cool. You must be old like me.  Was that the Offy or the Turbine car?


----------



## VaughnA

hawker12 said:


> Very cool. You must be old like me.  Was that the Offy or the Turbine car?


Not that old, I was two in 1963. It was the Offy Roadster. He was one of my favorite drivers as a kid but not my favorite. Just loved the look of the car.


----------



## hawker12

Love the look as well. I was 14. I AM old--er.


----------



## VaughnA

I can't believe I'm poasting this and I'm still alive since the bike above was purchased about 3 weeks ago. But I found this beauty on the local Craigslist last night and convinced the Missus I should have it. Looks like a mid 50's Bianchi Gran Sport with Campy 4 speed. I think that it's all original minus tires, saddle & housing but there is some question about the brakes. Picked it up for 300 bucks and it's ready to ride. Definitely swapping out the saddle though.


----------



## paredown

VaughnA said:


> I can't believe I'm poasting this and I'm still alive since the bike above was purchased about 3 weeks ago. But I found this beauty on the local Craigslist last night and convinced the Missus I should have it. Looks like a mid 50's Bianchi Gran Sport with Campy 4 speed. I think that it's all original minus tires, saddle & housing but there is some question about the brakes. Picked it up for 300 bucks and it's ready to ride. Definitely swapping out the saddle though.


Schweet!


----------



## Tachycardic

Really nice pick up! It's just screaming for a Brooks saddle!


----------



## 4slomo

1976 Eisentraut Limited Touring









I ride it with clipless pedals, but had put on these original pedals for this "for sale" photo I shot some time ago. Rebuilt the wheels in 2009, and replaced the saddle in 2011, otherwise original parts.


----------



## stelvio1925

*Jeffrey Bock Cycles*

Recently completed build that fits my current riding goals and needs. Worked with a well respected local builder. He's the same painter I worked with on my previous projects over the years. I have less than 200 miles on the bike since I received it 6 weeks ago, but it handles as well as my other favorite rides, and brings miles of smiles when I'm on the road or on the local gravel.


----------



## velodog

stelvio1925 said:


> Recently completed build that fits my current riding goals and needs. Worked with a well respected local builder. He's the same painter I worked with on my previous projects over the years. I have less than 200 miles on the bike since I received it 6 weeks ago, but it handles as well as my other favorite rides, and brings miles of smiles when I'm on the road or on the local gravel.
> 
> View attachment 311235
> View attachment 311234
> View attachment 311236
> View attachment 311237
> View attachment 311238
> View attachment 311239
> View attachment 311240
> View attachment 311242


That's a sweet bike, you're gonna like it more as the miles pile on. What bag are you gonna hang on it? 

I just got a Boulder All Road this year, 1900miles so far, and don't hardly ride anything else.


----------



## stelvio1925

velodog said:


> That's a sweet bike, you're gonna like it more as the miles pile on. What bag are you gonna hang on it?
> 
> I just got a Boulder All Road this year, 1900miles so far, and don't hardly ride anything else.


That's a very nice ride too, Velodog. I have a Loyal rando bag on the way. Can't wait for the spring riding season here in the frozen midwest.


----------



## jmeloy

This arrived last week....


----------



## jnbrown

Not mine, but local builder's Ves Mandaric. We were on a ride yesterday and he let me try it out it. Its too big for me but it felt really direct and solid, no flex but still felt like steel. It is made from Columbus Spirit with some unique tube shapes and a carbon tube in the BB for added stiffness. I generally don't like steel but if I had some spare change I would get one of these, he is a real artisan.


----------



## acckids

jmeloy said:


> This arrived last week....
> View attachment 311393


Well worth the wait. I bet up front the detail is amazing. Saw his work at Indy Handbuilt and I liked his stuff.


----------



## chezhed

This is my bike I have had it for more than 45 years and it still rides very well.[
ATTACH=CONFIG]311456[/ATTACH


----------



## redstarcap

here's my surly pacer 3x11speed


----------



## jfaas

redstarcap said:


> View attachment 312944
> here's my surly pacer 3x11speed


3x11 with downtube shifters!


----------



## rplace13

Broke my collarbone in 4 places on this bike back in August. Shift levers and derailleur were a bit scraped up, but functioning perfectly. Convinced myself I need an "update" to get back on it. Got rid of the Force 10 speed, mechanical disc in favor of a Force 1X hydro set up. Could not be happier. Sorry, but cell phone pic with lots of shadows better ones to follow in the future.

Collarbone titanium, bike steel!


----------



## Tremola77

Hi,

as my first post, I would like to show my steel bike:

When I was fed up by Aluminium 2 years ago, I bought a 2012 Kona Honky Tonk frameset; and built it up using most of the components from my old 1999 Cannondale road bike. Most components are now +15 years old but work well.

I needed some parts new, e.g. shift levers, brakes and handlebar. Since I had quite some light parts (Tune wheelset and other parts), the bike has not become too heavy - 9.5 kg incl. pedals and bottle cages.

For the coming season, I am looking forward to ride on the Swiss Tremola road, which is actually paved with cobblestones - ideal for steel.


----------



## Jaap Telder

My first steel road bike


----------



## acckids

Well done!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

That Mandaric is gorgeous.


----------



## Bob Ross

Bob Ross said:


> I've got two right now:
> ...[snip]...
> If this thread is still going in another 2 or 3 years, that's when my name comes up in the Richard Sachs queue...



Updated since the old picture links expired, and because I just took delivery of the Sachs:

1986 Bridgestone 600:









2010 Carl Strong custom w/ S&S couplers:









2016 Richard Sachs Signature:


----------



## Len J

Current iteration of two of them. 

Len

View attachment 313266


----------



## GKSki

Sweet Sachs. What is that saddle? Looks like you have 2 of them.


----------



## Len J

GKSki said:


> Sweet Sachs. What is that saddle? Looks like you have 2 of them.


Thanks. 

They are both SLR's. I had them recovered by Recovered Saddle ( Recovered Saddle - Custom Bicycle Saddle Covers, Repairs and Restoration ) and bought matching leather bar tape. 

Len


----------



## rplace13

Liking that Carl Strong.....nice!


----------



## Mr Pink57




----------



## MR_GRUMPY

View attachment 313632
This is my old race bike from 20 years ago. A few years after this, I changed over to 8 speed Chorus....It's a Bianchi TSX UL racing department frame and fork.
I still have it in my basement. I take it out at least once a year.

.
.
.


----------



## GKSki

Had one pretty close to that, but the frame was SBX. Unfortunately, Snapped the chainstay a few inches ahead of the dropout.


----------



## GKSki

Those GL330s?


----------



## eric1971

Just finished this build on Tuesday. 30th Anniversary Colnago Master in color AD10.


----------



## kg1

*If it looks right, if flies right*



jmeloy said:


> This arrived last week....
> View attachment 311393


I watched a documentary years ago describing a battle between Lockheed Martin and Boeing to design a next-gen fighter jet. One of the LM engineers said of planes -- "If it looks right, it flies right." This bike looks right. I love the proportions. I bet it "flies" right. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## hfc

*My current steel family*

Oops pics in reverse order.

Uncle Frankie in Columbus SL

Cousin Eddy in Reynolds 753

Brother Tommy in Columbus SP

Aunt Bianca in Columbus SLX


----------



## Akkorn

Hi Everybody! Here's my 81 Puch Alpina.


----------



## ebnash

Jamis Eclipse


----------



## SHIF

Steelman Signature frame; A custom Tig-welded steel masterpiece, designed by me and exquisitely fabricated by Brent Steelman in 2003 (Redwood City, CA)
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork, DuraAce7800 mech, Fulcrum Ultra-torq crankset. Now using an Easton EC70SL handlebar and stem.
Easton R90 SL rims on Industry Nine Torch Classic hubs. This old photo shows Mavic Ksyrium wheels, these broke and are long gone. 

Paint by Keith Anderson (Grants Pass, OR) color is Ford Mustang Grabber Blue.

Tubeset is a blend of oversized diameter and extremely thin walled Dedacciai SAT 14.5 and EOM 16.5 micro-alloy steel tubing. Cold worked to bi-ovalize the downtube. and ovalize the tapered (Reynolds 853) top tube.
Semi-compact frame design; 59 cm TT, 53 cm ST (C-C)
Total weight is about 17.5 lbs.


----------



## Risk3233

Oh damn...that's nice!


----------



## wannabeSWIFTer

Richard Sachs custom. Crashed last week. I'll have to wait several months for repair as Richard is moving and won't have his shop up for at least three months.
View attachment 314275


----------



## 768Q

Here is my '99 LeMond Zurich, took a few during last nights 35 mile ride....


----------



## GKSki

What were you doing in that gear? Nice to see a quill stem.


----------



## Jauregui666

Hello guys, I'll start with the typical line "been reading the forums for a while but just became a member" (which indeed is true  ) Would love to get your opinion on my steel ride, just finished an overhaul that started with a simple swap of the saddle... that turned into a new seatpost, then noticed a bulge in the compression plug in the steerer, and having always been concerned about carbon failure, I replaced the fork, long story short, the frame, the headset and the pedals are the only original parts remaining! My wife was not too convinced of the brown / green combination, and I had my doubts, but really like it (or want to like it as I have no way to go back, the tape is easy, the saddle... not so much) I also bought a pair of Continental Grand Prix Classics, which I love the look of, but I don't mind the Gatorskins which are pretty much new as well and perfect for daily use... perhaps I don't want to churn through the lovely contis, About the spacers, I have blacks on order, and will shuffle the order a bit, currently 35mm below the stem, will end up with 28mm below and 6mm above (ENVE recommends the stem fully grips the steerer with a spacer on top, so will go by that)

Last but not least, not sure where the weight came off from, but went down from just under 20 lbs to a little over 17 with the re-do, in any case, it might just be the "new" bike feeling but it rides awesome! Its really cool how fast it reacts, feels nimble which I'm not myself  Of course, my comparison comes from my do all bike, Trek Crossrip LTD which is much heavier

Thanks for reading! Appreciate any comments :thumbsup:


----------



## David Loving

That's a real nice bike.


----------



## Jauregui666

David Loving said:


> That's a real nice bike.


Thanks David!


----------



## acckids

The brown saddle and handlebar tape look good. Good choice on switching the spacers to black. If you didn't have so much money in the seatpost, I would have suggested you get a black one. Once you put a saddle bag on it you won't see much of it anyway. Seven did a good job on the proportions of the bike.


----------



## Jauregui666

acckids said:


> The brown saddle and handlebar tape look good. Good choice on switching the spacers to black. If you didn't have so much money in the seatpost, I would have suggested you get a black one. Once you put a saddle bag on it you won't see much of it anyway. Seven did a good job on the proportions of the bike.


Thanks for your feedback, indeed the idea of a black seatpost ran through my mind, but as you mention, it would not be an easy swap based on investment in the current one; going to the spacers, black came to mind immediately after seeing the finished bike, the current ones pop out in a bad way, almost making it look like way too many (which to some out there might be), seeing pictures of other similar bikes on google with black spacers, they were much more inconspicuous, almost to the point of looking as if they were not there, only zooming in the picture would tell you the complete story

Cheers!


----------



## Flbikejunkie

Luv the color combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachycardic

Honestly, I like the silver spacers. Matches the seat post well. My biggest grip is with the fork actually. That baby is screaming for a matching set of slender steel blades!


----------



## velodog

Tachycardic said:


> My biggest grip is with the fork actually. That baby is screaming for a matching set of slender steel blades!


I agree with this, a steel bike should have a steel fork. Carbon forks tend to look clumsy when used on a steel frame with it's slender tubes.


----------



## yancy0303

Built it up this summer and enjoying it thus far.
All-City Mr Pink 



















........_o
......_\\ >,
....(_)/(_)


----------



## Jauregui666

yancy0303 said:


> Built it up this summer and enjoying it thus far.
> All-City Mr Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........_o
> ......_\\ >,
> ....(_)/(_)


Cool looking bike! Really dig the color scheme and the bar tape, think it looks much better than the displayed black in All City's site. Nice steel fork


----------



## turbomatic73

*1987 Specialized Allez*

Allez! Allez! Allez!...thought about selling this recently, then took it for a spin yesterday evening...now I think I'll hang onto it.


----------



## Jauregui666

Flbikejunkie said:


> Luv the color combo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## blackfrancois

turbomatic73 said:


>


nice build. i like the d.a. and choice of housing.


----------



## averagecyclist

Finally made the move away from full carbon to (almost) full steel on my new Ritchey Road Logic build. Fun project and amazingly fun to ride.


----------



## yancy0303

The Mr Pink with some Zipp tubular wheels.

















........_o
......_\\ >,
....(_)/(_)


----------



## ingLatour

My Marinoni Piuma Campagnolo Record


----------



## Krank19

Pista Via Condotti 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachycardic

ingLatour said:


> My Marinoni Piuma Campagnolo Record
> 
> View attachment 318231
> View attachment 318230


Wonderful bike!


----------



## Yoshi San

My most recent rescue.


----------



## mackgoo

Just picked this up. All the Shimano comes off to be replaced with C Record.


----------



## RobotGuy

*Another LeMond...*

This thread is loaded with sweet steel rides. Time to add my '01 Zurich. Built it this winter - mostly with parts I had lying around with some second hand gear mixed in. The 853 steel rides like budda.


----------



## hfc

*Newest additions to the squadron*

1982 Colnago Super with 6v Super Record and early 90's Ciöcc Columbus EL with 8v Record


----------



## velodog

Nice bikes.

It makes me happy to see the Simplex levers on the Colnago. I've got them on my De Rosa. 

Big improvement over the Campagnolo levers.


----------



## hfc

Thanks. My first time with the Simplex levers. At first I didn't like them because I couldn't tighten/loosen on the fly, as opposed to the d-ring on the Campy levers. They're dials in now and working nicely.


----------



## Peter P.

The Simplex/ Mavic Retrofriction levers out-performed anything on the market at the time. 

First I had Campy; periodically I had to replace the plastic compression washers.

Then I tried Modolo's, until I snapped one plastic lever.

I think I had Suntour Sprint friction levers. Meh.

Then I finally ignored my weight-weeniness and tried the Simplex/Mavic. Oh; what light action on the pull! And lubed and adjusted properly, they were milkshake smooth on release. As a bonus, they never went out of adjustment.


----------



## Bremerradkurier

Looks like lugged, new production, made in Japan Panasonic frames are a thing.

https://alexscycle.com/collections/road-frames/products/copy-of-panasonic-fpc18-single-track-frame-460-630mm-with-drilled-brake-holes


----------



## Terrasmak

Been looking at Soma, the Smoothie looks dam nice. Not fiding much else for new steel that is similar. Can I get a few other brands that I should be looking at ?


----------



## velodog

Terrasmak said:


> Been looking at Soma, the Smoothie looks dam nice. Not fiding much else for new steel that is similar. Can I get a few other brands that I should be looking at ?



Custom Bicycle Frames from Gunnar Cycles USA

race bike

Della Santa custom built frames


----------



## blackfrancois

Bremerradkurier said:


> Looks like lugged, new production, made in Japan Panasonic frames are a thing.
> 
> https://alexscycle.com/collections/road-frames/products/copy-of-panasonic-fpc18-single-track-frame-460-630mm-with-drilled-brake-holes


that's great and all, but for $1400, i can purchase a whole italian columbus bike that will retain its value with plenty left over.


----------



## wcpa911

'76 motobecane with modern parts. Stuck with the 27" wheels. Found her in original state for free! Anyone interested in a set of super champion wheels? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog

wcpa911 said:


> '76 motobecane with modern parts. Stuck with the 27" wheels. Found her in original state for free! Anyone interested in a set of super champion wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Front brake?

You should ought to plug those handlebars.


----------



## wcpa911

I made it 15 years on a bmx bike with no front and I had plugs in but they fell out. Still searching for an elegant yet cheap alternative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skopiec

Close friend built and gave me this lugged frame for my birthday! (He makes 'em in his garage). Columbus Spirit tubing.

Built it up with 11sp 105 and some 35C tires. Rides beautifully!


----------



## velodog

skopiec said:


> Close friend built and gave me this lugged frame for my birthday! (He makes 'em in his garage). Columbus Spirit tubing.
> 
> Built it up with 11sp 105 and some 35C tires. Rides beautifully!
> 
> 
> View attachment 318585


That's a Good Friend.



He built you a good looking frame, enjoy the hell out of it, and Happy Birthday.


----------



## DaveG

skopiec said:


> Close friend built and gave me this lugged frame for my birthday! (He makes 'em in his garage). Columbus Spirit tubing.


Does he need any more friends, because I'm available


----------



## '02 nrs

*80's basso Gap/*

no serial #. campy super & nuovo.


----------



## DaveT

It’s a bucket list thing. I built this frame two years ago, my first one. I had no metal working/welding/brazing experience at all. I spent a week under the watchful eye of Aaron McCambridge, AR Cycles, at his framebuilding school cutting, mitering, bending, and brazing metal tubes into something that resembles a bicycle. That was two years ago and I still smile every time I throw a leg over this.


----------



## polloloco51

Hello, I want to share photos of my Waterford RS-22 I bought recently! I bought this used, and is in almost prestine condition. It has Shimano Ultegra 6500 groupset. It has a Mavic Ksyrium SSC wheelset. It appears it was ridden very little, and is a beautiful bike! It seems to be a 56CM, which is what the seller said. The frame was made in May of 1999.


----------



## tihsepa

Basicly NOS frame built with all new parts. Love it.


----------



## acckids

DaveT said:


> It’s a bucket list thing. I built this frame two years ago, my first one. I had no metal working/welding/brazing experience at all. I spent a week under the watchful eye of Aaron McCambridge, AR Cycles, at his framebuilding school cutting, mitering, bending, and brazing metal tubes into something that resembles a bicycle. That was two years ago and I still smile every time I throw a leg over this.


Well done. Good proportions. Maybe a side business? 1-2 frames a year. Bet it was fun.


----------



## DaveT

acckids said:


> Well done. Good proportions. Maybe a side business? 1-2 frames a year. Bet it was fun.


It was a great deal of fun, some 10~12 hour days, a lot of hard work. I did everything under the careful eye of Aaron. I had all the geo and dims from previous customs that were built for me so some of the hard work was already done.

I’ll most likely build only one more, for me, and I think it will be carbon.


----------



## DaveG

DaveT said:


> It was a great deal of fun, some 10~12 hour days, a lot of hard work. I did everything under the careful eye of Aaron. I had all the geo and dims from previous customs that were built for me so some of the hard work was already done.
> 
> I’ll most likely build only one more, for me, and I think it will be carbon.


Riding a frame that you built is super cool. That is a bucket list item for me


----------



## GKSki

DaveT said:


> It was a great deal of fun, some 10~12 hour days, a lot of hard work. I did everything under the careful eye of Aaron. I had all the geo and dims from previous customs that were built for me so some of the hard work was already done.
> 
> I’ll most likely build only one more, for me, and I think it will be carbon.


Great work. Looking at that head tube, I am guessing that's a very large size frame?


----------



## Lara9261

Here is Mine, Schwinn sprint with custom Kinlin 32mm wheels running 48/16.. I love how this bike rides so much more than carbon..


----------



## hfc

Here's another one of mine.

1989 - 8 speed Record
DSC_0047 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Andreas_Illesch

hfc said:


> Here's another one of mine.


Wonderful!


----------



## Pisgah2000

There are some nice looking bikes in here. 

I've been playing around with a 2017 Kona Tonk lately. It's a pretty fun bike.


----------



## 900ss

My 1987 Team Allez. I have the original rims and hubs that I need to swap back to.


----------



## mackgoo

Here’s mine


----------



## 900ss

mackgoo said:


> Here’s mine


Hello Mackgoo; there's no image. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Flbikejunkie

2002 Bianchi Vigorelli










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mackgoo

The X4









This will be done in a month or two









The grocery getter


----------



## GKSki

mackgoo said:


> The X4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be done in a month or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grocery getter


Is the second photo The President's old bicycle? Does anyone remember the Tour de Trump?


----------

